# Solved: Trojan.Vundo help



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

I, like many other people i see, have a problem with trojan.vundo and I, unlike many other people i see, have barely any computer knowledge WHATSOEVER. So, if anyone would like to help me i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Hello azn-117 and wecome to TSG. My name is DFW and I will be assisting you with your malware issues .*

Please be patient as I need some time to review your Hijackthis log, once you have posted it then i will post back recommendations for repairs. 
As I am still on training, everything that I post to you, must be checked by an Admin or Moderator. Thus, there may be a tiny bit of a delay between posts, but it shouldn't be too long. 

Whatever repairs we make, are for fixing your computer problems only and by no means should be used on another computer. 
*Continue to respond to this thread until I give you the All Clean!* If you have any question or you're stuck in there please reply it to me. I will try my best to help you! 
Please bookmark or favourite this page. In case you need it as reference or etc. 

*Please follow the instructions below to download, install, create a desktop shortcut and post your hijackthis log.*

Go to Click here to download *HJTsetup.exe* 
Save *HJTsetup.exe* to your desktop. 
Double click on the *HJTsetup.exe* icon on your desktop. 
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue. 
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again. 
*Continue to follow the rest of the prompts *from there. 
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch HijackThis. 
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then save the log and then the log will open in notepad. 
Click on "*Edit > Select All*" then click on "*Edit > Copy*" to copy the entire contents of the log. 
Paste the log in your next reply. 
If you haven't already posted then register & start a new thread in the Malware Removal section 
*DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.*


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:28:43 AM, on 7/24/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_27_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\My Documents\Miscellenaous\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...il/?ui=html&zy=l&ltmpl=ca_tlsosm&ltmplcache=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: metaspinner media GmbH - {12FC9A49-CFE0-49AA-BE9E-8F4EEAFC9443} - C:\PROGRA~1\YETISP~1\IEBUTT~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [wuiw] C:\Program Files\Common Files\wuiw\wuiwm.exe
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\My Documents\Miscellenaous\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdook.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdook.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02CF1781-EA91-4FA5-A200-646E8241987C} (VaioInfo.CMClass) - http://esupport.sony.com/VaioInfo.CAB
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Controller - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\halsv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Manager - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\RM_SV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Aggregation and Control Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzRs\VzRs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

--
End of file - 12332 bytes


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Hi azn-117*

*You are running a P2P filesharing programme "Limewire".* 

Many of these programmes come with unwanted components bundled with them. 
If you wish to find out whether the one you're using does click *here*. 
*Please note:* Even if you are using a "safe" P2P programme, it is *only the programme that is safe*. 
You will be sharing files from uncertified sources, and these are often infected. The bad guys use P2P filesharing as a major conduit to spread their wares.

*My recommendation is you uninstall it.*

*If you already have VUNDO FIX on your system please delete it and download a updated one.*

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.
Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it. 
Click the *Scan for Vundo* button. 
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button. 
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES* 
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo. 
When completed, it will prompt that it will reboot your computer, click *OK*. 
Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HiJackThis log. 
Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. 
In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the *Scan for Vundo* button." when VundoFix appears at reboot.

*Post back the Vundo log and a new HJT Log*

.


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

VundoFix V6.5.6

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.4.2.5
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.6
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 2:36:55 PM 7/24/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll Could not be deleted.

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

VundoFix V6.5.6

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.4.2.5
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.6
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 2:46:26 PM 7/24/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll Could not be deleted.

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Beginning removal...

VundoFix V6.5.6

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.4.2.5
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.6
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 2:55:21 PM 7/24/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll Could not be deleted.

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll Could not be deleted.

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Beginning removal...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not sure if i did the Vundofix thing right

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:12:16 PM, on 7/24/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_27_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...il/?ui=html&zy=l&ltmpl=ca_tlsosm&ltmplcache=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: metaspinner media GmbH - {12FC9A49-CFE0-49AA-BE9E-8F4EEAFC9443} - C:\PROGRA~1\YETISP~1\IEBUTT~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [wuiw] C:\Program Files\Common Files\wuiw\wuiwm.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdook.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdook.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02CF1781-EA91-4FA5-A200-646E8241987C} (VaioInfo.CMClass) - http://esupport.sony.com/VaioInfo.CAB
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Controller - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\halsv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Manager - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\RM_SV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Aggregation and Control Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzRs\VzRs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

--
End of file - 12015 bytes


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Run Vundo again, but follow the new directions below*


Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it. 
Click the *Scan for Vundo* button. 
 Once the scan is complete, Right Click inside the listbox (white box) and click add more files 
 Copy&Paste the 1 entries below into the the top box only 
*C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll * 


 Click Add Files and Click Close Window 
 Click the Remove Vundo button. 
 You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click YES 
 Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo. 
 When completed, it will prompt that it will reboot your computer, click *OK*. 
 Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a *new HiJackThis log*. 

*Open up Hijackthis *
Click on do a system scan only. 
Place a checkmark next to these lines(if still present)

*O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - <http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab>
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [wuiw] C:\Program Files\Common Files\wuiw\wuiwm.exe *

Then close all windows except Hijackthis and click *Fix Checked*

*AVG Anti-Spyware *

Download the trial version of *AVG Anti-Spyware* from here and install it. When the program has been installed, and you click the *Finish* button, AVG Anti-Spyware will open.

If the program does not automatically update itself during installation, or you are unsure whether it has done so, please do the following: 

Click the *Update* icon at the top and under *Manual Update* click the *Start update* button. 
The program will either update or inform you that no update was available. 
It is essential that you get the update - keep trying until successful. (*Note:* If you have problems getting the update, you can download an installer for the full database from here (save it on your desktop). Once you have downloaded the installer, make sure that AVG Anti-Spyware is closed and then double-click on *avgas-signatures-full-current.exe* to install the database). 
*Please set up the program as follows*: 

Click the *Shield* icon at the top and under *Resident shield is...* click *active*. This should now 
change to *inactive*. 
Click the *Update* icon and untick the automatic update option. 
Click on *Scanner* on the toolbar. 
Click on the *Settings* tab. 
Under *How to act?* - make sure that *Quarantine* is selected. 
Under *How to scan?* - All checkboxes should be ticked. 
Under *Possibly unwanted software* - All checkboxes should be ticked. 
Under *Reports* - Select *Do not automatically generate reports*. 
Under *What to scan?* - Select *Scan every file*. 

Close *all* open windows.

*DownLoad CCleaner*

**NOTE* CCleaner deletes EVERYTHING out of temp/temporary folders. If you have anything in a temp folder, 
back it up or move it to a permanent folder prior to running CCleaner! *

Download CCleaner to clean temp files from your computer.

http://www.ccleaner.com/download/downloadpage.aspx?f=2

Double click on the file to start the installation of the program. 
Select your language and click OK, then next. 
Read the license agreement and click I Agree. 
Click next to use the default install location. Click Install then finish to complete installation. 
Double click the CCleaner shortcut on the desktop to start the program. 
On the "Windows" tab, under "Internet Explorer," uncheck "Cookies" if you do not want them deleted. 
(If deleted, you will likely need to reenter your passwords at all sites where a cookie is used to recognize you when you visit). 
If you use either the Firefox or Mozilla browsers, the box to uncheck for "Cookies" is on the Applications tab, under Firefox/Mozilla. 
Click on the "Options" icon at the left side of the window, then click on "Advanced." 
deselect "Only delete files in Windows Temp folders older than 48 hours." 
Caution: It is not recommended that you use the "Issues" feature unless you are very familiar with the registry as it has been known to find legitimate items. 
*Close Cleaner, will run it later*

INFO http://www.ccleaner.com/help/tour/

*We Now Need To Boot Into Safemode Now*

Restart your computer. 
When the machine first starts again it will generally list some equipment that is installed in your machine, amount of memory, hard drives installed etc (BOOT SCREEEN).
At this point you should gently tap the F8 key repeatedly until you are presented with a Options menu. 
Select the option for Safe Mode using the arrow keys. 
Then press enter on your keyboard to boot into Safe Mode.

INFO http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial61.html

*Delete suspect folders* 
Using Windows Explorer, browse for the following folders and delete as instructed 
NB Some files may have already been deleted by earlier actions so don't worry if you do not see them:

C:\Program Files\Common Files\*wuiw*

*Now Run CCleaner*

Double click CCleaner icon on desktop 
Click on Run Cleaner 
Confirm to delete

*Now close CCleaner*

*Now Run AVG*


Click on *Scanner* on the toolbar. 
Click on *Complete System Scan* to start the scan process. 
Let the program scan your computer. 
When the scan has finished, follow the instructions below: 
Make sure that *Set all elements to:* shows *Quarantine* 
*Important:* Click on the *Apply all Actions* button * This must done before saving the report * 
 When the program has finished, it will display the message *All actions have been applied*. 
Then click the *Save Scan Report* button. 
Click the *Save Report as* button. 
Save the report to your Desktop. 









Right-click the AVG Tray Icon and select *Exit*. 
*Now copy the report back to this topic.* 

*Reboot back into normal mode*

*Post a new HJT Log, Vundo Log and the AVG AS Log*

.


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:23:06 PM, on 7/25/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_27_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AUPDATE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...il/?ui=html&zy=l&ltmpl=ca_tlsosm&ltmplcache=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: metaspinner media GmbH - {12FC9A49-CFE0-49AA-BE9E-8F4EEAFC9443} - C:\PROGRA~1\YETISP~1\IEBUTT~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [wuiw] C:\Program Files\Common Files\wuiw\wuiwm.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdook.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdook.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02CF1781-EA91-4FA5-A200-646E8241987C} (VaioInfo.CMClass) - http://esupport.sony.com/VaioInfo.CAB
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Controller - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\halsv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Manager - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\RM_SV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Aggregation and Control Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzRs\VzRs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

--
End of file - 12407 bytes

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VundoFix V6.5.6

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.4.2.5
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.6
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 2:36:55 PM 7/24/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll Could not be deleted.

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

VundoFix V6.5.6

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.4.2.5
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.6
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 2:46:26 PM 7/24/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll Could not be deleted.

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Beginning removal...

VundoFix V6.5.6

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.4.2.5
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.6
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 2:55:21 PM 7/24/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll Could not be deleted.

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll Could not be deleted.

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Beginning removal...

VundoFix V6.5.6

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.4.2.5
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.6
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 1:11:10 PM 7/25/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll Could not be deleted.

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll 
C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll Could not be deleted.

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll Could not be deleted.

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll 
C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll Could not be deleted.

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Beginning removal...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This was done right after the fixvundo scan, before everything else


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Hi azn-117*

Did you download and run the scan with AVG, as you did not post the log, did you also remove the 3 lines with Highjackthis.

*Upload malware to uploadmalware.com*

Please go to http://www.uploadmalware.com/

Put your *username* in the correct box and give a link to *this* topic. 
In the *File(s) To Submit*: copy and past the following (one line per box):

*C:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll*

Now click *Send File* and close the window.

*Please let me know if you uploaded the file ok, and fill me in on the above points.*


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

I did do everything else but your instructions said to give those right after doing the first vundo fix scan

Unfortunately my computers internet is down so i cant post the logs after doing all the instructions. I am currently using my friends computer right now


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Hi azn-117 *

Sorry to hear that Internet is down, when you have the web back on try and upload that file, as in my last post, if you need any more help with uploading it let me know, Install AVG if you have not already done so, update, and run a scan, the instructions are in my 3rd post, when you are back online post the AVG log, and a new HJT Log.


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:26:09 PM, on 7/27/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_27_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...il/?ui=html&zy=l&ltmpl=ca_tlsosm&ltmplcache=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: metaspinner media GmbH - {12FC9A49-CFE0-49AA-BE9E-8F4EEAFC9443} - C:\PROGRA~1\YETISP~1\IEBUTT~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1b4adf38-1dcd-418d-9a7c-c2957603ec6d} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\finlt1.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C6039E6C-BDE9-4de5-BB40-768CAA584FDC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp97.tmp.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdook.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdook.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02CF1781-EA91-4FA5-A200-646E8241987C} (VaioInfo.CMClass) - http://esupport.sony.com/VaioInfo.CAB
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: finlt1 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\finlt1.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Controller - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\halsv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Manager - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\RM_SV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Aggregation and Control Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzRs\VzRs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

--
End of file - 12484 bytes

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	5:38:06 PM 7/25/2007

+ Scan result:

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP710\A0140319.exe -> Adware.ClickSpring : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Internet Explorer Security Plugin 2006 -> Adware.Generic : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
HKU\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1010\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{1A1DDC19-5893-43AB-A73F-F41A0F34D115} -> Adware.Generic : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
HKU\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1010\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{5D4831E0-5A7C-4A46-AFD5-A79AB8CE36C2} -> Adware.Generic : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Internet Security Add-On -> Adware.IntCodec : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Public Messenger ver 2.03 -> Adware.IntCodec : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Downloads\RollerCoasterTycoon-dm[1].exe -> Adware.Trymedia : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP711\A0140363.dll -> Adware.Virtumonde : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP718\A0141703.exe -> Adware.Virtumonde : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.247realmedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bing\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adengage : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bing\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bing\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Bfast : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Bridgetrack : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bing\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bing\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Coremetrics : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Cpvfeed : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bing\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Information : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Linksynergy : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bing\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Navrcholu : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Revenue : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bing\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bing\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bing\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrendslive : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Yadro : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Toni\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP713\A0140383.exe -> Trojan.Small : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wtsit.exe -> Trojan.Small : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).

::Report end

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If there is something wrong with the logfiles please tell me because whyile trying to copy this out i got an awful lot of pop-ups. Which is highly unusual


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

ok, i also just posted the file up on the Malware thingy. Just thought you'd like to know


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Hi anz-117*

*Your Java is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system.*

Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.

*Updating Java:* 
Download the latest version of Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6u2. 
http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp 
Scroll down to where it says "The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications". 
Click the "Download" button to the right. 
Check the box that says: "Accept License Agreement". 
The page will refresh. 
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop. 
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser. 
*Go to Start > Control Panel double-click on Add/Remove programs and remove all older versions of Java.* 
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name. 
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button. 
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions. 
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed. 
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

1. *Download this file *- combofix.exe 
2. Double click combofix.exe & follow the prompts. 
3. When finished, it shall produce a log for you. *Post that log *in your next reply

*Note: 
Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall*

*Please post the combofix log and a new HJT Log*

.


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

"Emil" - 2007-07-28 19:08:18 - ComboFix 07-07-23.6 - Service Pack 2 NTFS

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1.\ssembl~1
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp1F.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp20.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp23C.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp24.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp240.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp241.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp25.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp28.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp29.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp2A.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp2C.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp2D.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp2E.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp2F.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp30.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp31.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp32.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp33.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp34.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp35.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp36.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp37.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp38.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp39.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp3A.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp3B.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp3C.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp3D.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp3E.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp3F.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp40.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp41.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp42.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp43.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp44.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp45.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp46.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp47.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp48.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp49.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp4A.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp4B.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp4C.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp4D.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp4E.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp4F.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp50.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp51.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp52.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp53.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp54.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp55.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp56.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp57.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp58.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp59.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp5A.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp5B.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp5C.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp5D.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp5E.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp5F.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp60.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp61.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp63.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp66.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp7B.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp97.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\tmp9A.tmp.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\MYDOCU~1.\fnts~1
C:\Program Files\Common Files\companion wizard
C:\Program Files\Common Files\companion wizard\compwiz.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\companion wizard\log.txt
C:\Program Files\mbols~1
C:\Program Files\ppatch~1
C:\WINDOWS\setup.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dobe~1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssembl~1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp20.tmp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp240.tmp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp25.tmp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp2A.tmp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp63.tmp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp97.tmp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ymbols~1

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

-------\LEGACY_FOPN

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-06-28 to 2007-07-29 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-07-28 19:07	51,200	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\nircmd.exe
2007-07-25 17:14	552	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8caps.dat
2007-07-25 13:36 d--------	C:\Program Files\CCleaner
2007-07-25 13:30	10,872	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AvgAsCln.sys
2007-07-24 14:36 d--------	C:\VundoFix Backups
2007-07-24 11:28 d--------	C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2007-07-12 20:42 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\My Battle for Middle-earth(tm) II Files
2007-07-12 19:58 d--------	C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts
2007-07-01 09:26 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\Pegasys Inc
2007-07-01 09:25 d--------	C:\Program Files\Pegasys Inc
2007-06-30 16:40 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\My Battle for Middle-earth Files

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-07-27 16:37:24	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2007-07-24 21:26:33	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\GameSpy Arcade
2007-07-23 17:54:43	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft
2007-07-11 21:57:15	--------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2007-07-01 06:31:06	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\DivX
2007-06-30 04:56:27	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Pivot Stickfigure Animator
2007-06-26 05:30:13	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Pocket Tanks Deluxe
2007-06-13 23:29:05	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\ReflexiveArcade
2007-06-11 03:59:54	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\BitDownload
2007-06-09 22:11:21	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Starcraft
2007-06-08 23:15:16	43,520	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CmdLineExt03.dll
2007-06-05 21:57:31	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\DivX
2007-06-05 04:15:51	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect 2
2007-05-16 15:12:02	683,520	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
2007-05-11 17:54:15	524,288	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DivXsm.exe
2007-05-11 04:37:15	823,296	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\divx_xx0c.dll
2007-05-11 04:37:15	823,296	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\divx_xx07.dll
2007-05-11 04:37:15	802,816	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\divx_xx11.dll
2007-05-11 04:37:15	740,442	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DivX.dll
2007-02-08 00:32:53	0	----a-w	C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\wklnhst.dat
2005-07-14 19:31:20	27,648	--sha-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\AVSredirect.dll
2005-06-26 22:32:28	616,448	--sha-r	C:\WINDOWS\system32\cygwin1.dll
2005-06-22 05:37:42	45,568	--sha-r	C:\WINDOWS\system32\cygz.dll

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{C6039E6C-BDE9-4de5-BB40-768CAA584FDC}]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp240.tmp.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"!AVG Anti-Spyware"="C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" [2007-06-11 02:25]
"HostManager"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe" [2006-09-25 17:52]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2006-10-25 19:58]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2006-10-30 10:36]
"AOLDialer"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe" [2006-10-23 05:50]
"Pure Networks Port Magic"="C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" [2004-05-27 12:17]
"ccApp"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe" [2007-01-09 22:59]
"osCheck"="C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe" [2006-09-05 18:22]
"HP Software Update"="C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2005-05-12 00:12]
"Symantec PIF AlertEng"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" [2007-03-12 18:30]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe" [2007-07-12 04:00]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"MSMSGS"="C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" [2004-10-13 09:24]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 05:00]
"swg"="C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-05-24 21:51]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe [2004-12-14 04:44:06]
America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk - C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe [2006-11-08 12:49:42]
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe [2005-05-11 23:23:26]
HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe [2005-05-12 00:49:24]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"DisableRegistryTools"=0 (0x0)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"appinit_dlls"=c:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\safeboot\minimal\AVG Anti-Spyware Driver]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\safeboot\minimal\AVG Anti-Spyware Guard]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Remocon Driver.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Remocon Driver.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Remocon Driver.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AGRSMMSG]
AGRSMMSG.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AOL Spyware Protection]
"C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AOLDialer]
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\BJCFD]
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\CreateCD_Reminder]
C:\WINDOWS\Sonysys\VAIO Recovery\reminder.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\EPSON Stylus CX5400]
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2G1.EXE /P19 "EPSON Stylus CX5400" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus CX5400"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
"C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSMSGS]
"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvCplDaemon]
RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Pure Networks Port Magic]
"C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
"C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RealTray]
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SunJavaUpdateSched]
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VAIO Recovery]
C:\WINDOWS\Sonysys\VAIO Recovery\PartSeal.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VAIO Update 2]
"C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 2\VAIOUpdt.exe" /Stationary

R1 DMICall;Sony DMI Call service;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\DMICall.sys
R1 SRTSP;SRTSP;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SRTSP.SYS
R1 SRTSPX;SRTSPX;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SRTSPX.SYS
R2 ASCTRM;ASCTRM;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ASCTRM.sys
R3 E100B;Intel(R) PRO Adapter Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys
R3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;\??\C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys
R3 HPZius12;USB to IEEE-1284.4 Translation Driver HPZius12;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HPZius12.sys
R3 smrt;Sony MPEG RealTime encoder board;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\smrt.sys
R3 usbccgp;Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
R3 usbehci;Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
R3 usbhub;USB2 Enabled Hub;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
R3 usbprint;Microsoft USB PRINTER Class;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
R3 usbstor;USB Mass Storage Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
R3 usbuhci;Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
R3 wanatw;WAN Miniport (ATW);C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys
S3 mdxgthkn;mdxgthkn;\??\C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\LOCALS~1\Temp\mdxgthkn.sys
S3 SONYPVU1;Sony USB Filter Driver (SONYPVU1);C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SONYPVU1.SYS
S3 SRTSPL;SRTSPL;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SRTSPL.SYS
S3 usbscan;USB Scanner Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
S3 VAIO Entertainment File Import Service;VAIO Entertainment File Import Service;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
S3 VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter;VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VCSW\VCSW.exe -RunBySCM
S3 VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP;VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP);"C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe" /Service=VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP /RegRoot="SOFTWARE\Sony Corporation\VAIO Media Platform\2.0" /RegExt="\Applications\VideoServer\HTTP"
S3 VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP;VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP);C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{f46877ee-28cf-11d9-9c0d-806d6172696f}]
AutoRun\command- R:\Autorun.exe

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2007-06-22 13:23:01 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
2007-07-07 20:08:32 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Norton AntiVirus - Run Full System Scan - Emil.job
2007-07-28 05:23:00 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\WebReg HP Photosmart 8200 Series.job

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1061 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-07-28 19:28:28
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden registry entries ...

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\38009F3E4D08a5b4787C9EE7215F15D6\Usage]
"RedboxMM"=dword:36fc31ca
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\3E5CE55715DFdb645AF7A7D265BF0F16\Usage]
"AiOMM"=dword:36fc4cc1
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\8BCCDB238CD9d694D91B7F570177B5BD\Usage]
"IntentConfig"=dword:36fcf5bd
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Prefetcher]
"TracesProcessed"=dword:00000052
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Print\Printers\HP Photosmart 8200 Series]
"ChangeID"=dword:00108a40

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Print\Printers\HP Photosmart 8200 Series\PrinterDriverData]
"MystUpdateDuplexSetting"=dword:00000001
"NotifyDate"="07/29/2007:02:03:04"

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************

Completion time: 2007-07-28 19:33:14 - machine was rebooted
C:\ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt ... 2007-07-28 19:32

--- E O F ---

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:35:52 PM, on 7/28/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_27_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...il/?ui=html&zy=l&ltmpl=ca_tlsosm&ltmplcache=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: metaspinner media GmbH - {12FC9A49-CFE0-49AA-BE9E-8F4EEAFC9443} - C:\PROGRA~1\YETISP~1\IEBUTT~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C6039E6C-BDE9-4de5-BB40-768CAA584FDC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp240.tmp.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02CF1781-EA91-4FA5-A200-646E8241987C} (VaioInfo.CMClass) - http://esupport.sony.com/VaioInfo.CAB
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Controller - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\halsv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Manager - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\RM_SV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Aggregation and Control Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzRs\VzRs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

--
End of file - 12347 bytes


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Make a uninstall list using HijackThis *To access the Uninstall Manager you would do the following:

1. Start HijackThis 
2. Click on the Config button 
3. Click on the Misc Tools button 
4. Click on the Open Uninstall Manager button.








5.

*Click on the Save list*... button and specify where you would like to save this file.

* When you press Save button a notepad will open with the contents of that file. 
Simply copy and paste the contents of that notepad here on your next reply.*

*Open up Hijackthis *
Click on do a system scan only. 
Place a checkmark next to these lines(if still present)

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C6039E6C-BDE9-4de5-BB40-768CAA584FDC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp240.tmp.dll (file missing)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll*

Then close all windows except Hijackthis and click *Fix Checked*

please open *Notepad* (Start -> Run -> type *notepad* in the Open field -> OK) and copy and paste the text present *inside* the code box below:


```
File::
c:\windows\system32\geeddab.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp240.tmp.dl
```
 Save this as *CFScript.txt* and change the "*Save as type*" to "*All Files*" and place it on your desktop.










Referring to the screenshot above, *drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe.* 
ComboFix will now run a scan on your system. It may reboot your system when it finishes. This is normal. 
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your next reply.

*CAUTION*: *Do not mouse-click ComboFix's window while it is running. That may cause it to stall*.

*Now run a Kaspersky Online Scanner .*

Go Here http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

*Read the Requirements and limitations before you click Accept*. 
Allow the ActiveX download if necessary 
Once the database has downloaded, click Next. 
Click Scan Settings and change the "Scan using the following antivirus database" from standard to extended and then click OK. 
*Click on "My Computer"* and then put the kettle on! 
*When the scan has completed, click Save Report As... * 
Enter a name for the file in the Filename: text box and then click the down arrow to the right of Save as type: and select text file (*.txt) 
*Click Save *- by default the file will be saved to your Desktop, but you can change this if you wish.

*Copy and paste the report *into your next reply along with the Combofix Log, HJT Uninstall List and a description of how your PC is behaving.

.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi anz-117

How are you getting along with this..


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

HJT-Uninstall list:

ABBYY FineReader 5.0 Sprint Plus
Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Flash Player 9
Adobe Reader 7.0
Agere Systems AC'97 Modem
AOL Coach Version 1.0(Build:20040229.1 en)
AOL Setup
AOL Toolbar
AOL Uninstaller (Choose which Products to Remove)
AOL You've Got Pictures Screensaver
AppCore
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft Software Suite
AV
AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5
BroadJump Client Foundation
ccCommon
CCleaner (remove only)
Click to DVD 2.0 Menu Data
Click to DVD 2.1.10
Companion wizard
CONNECT
DivX Author Trial Version
DivX Codec
DivX Content Uploader
DivX Web Player
DVgate Plus
EPSON Copy Utility
EPSON EIC CX5400
EPSON Photo Print
EPSON Printer Software
EPSON Scan
EPSON Smart Panel
FilmLoop Player
FreeMind
Giga Pocket 5.5
Giga Pocket Demo Movie
Giga Pocket Hardware Library 5.5
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Guild Wars
High-Speed Internet Options
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
HP Image Zone 5.3
HP Imaging Device Functions 5.3
HP Photosmart 330,380,420,470,7800,8000,8200 Series
HP Software Update
HP Solution Center & Imaging Support Tools 5.3
Intel(R) PRO Network Adapters and Drivers
InterActual Player
Internet Worm Protection
InterVideo WinDVD 5 for VAIO
iPod for Windows 2005-02-07
iPod for Windows 2005-10-12
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Learn2 Player (Uninstall Only)
LiveUpdate 3.1 (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate Notice (Symantec Corporation)
Macromedia Flash MX
Macromedia Shockwave Player
MAIET entertainment - Gunz
Memory Stick Formatter
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Works
MoodLogic
Morrowind
MSN Music Assistant
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
Norton AntiVirus
Norton AntiVirus (Symantec Corporation)
Norton AntiVirus Help
Norton AntiVirus Parent MSI
Norton AntiVirus SYMLT MSI
Norton Protection Center
NVIDIA Windows 2000/XP Display Drivers
OpenMG Limited Patch 4.0-04-07-14-01
OpenMG Secure Module 4.0.00
Outerinfo
PictureGear Studio 2.0
Pivot Stickfigure Animator
Pure Networks Port Magic
PuzzleDesktop
Quicken 2005
QuickTime
RealPlayer Basic
Replay Converter 2.20
Rhapsody Player Engine
RollerCoaster Tycoon® 3
ScanToWeb
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB883939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896688)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899588)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901190)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB903235)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Sonic RecordNow!
SonicStage 2.1.00
Sony Certificate PCH
Sony Video Shared Library
SPBBC 32bit
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4
Starcraft
Symantec
Symantec Technical Support Web Controls
SymNet
TES Construction Set
The Battle for Middle-earth (tm)
The Battle for Middle-earth (tm) II
The Sims 2
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB896727)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Windows XP (KB936357)
VAIO Entertainment Platform
VAIO Help and Support
VAIO Media 3.1
VAIO Media Integrated Server 3.1
VAIO Media Redistribution 3.1
VAIO Registration
VAIO Remote Commander Utility 6.2
VAIO SLIT Pattern Wallpaper
VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver
VAIO Survey Standalone
VAIO System Information
VAIO Update 2
Viewpoint Media Player
Welcome to VAIO life
Westwood Shared Internet Components
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB834707
Windows XP Hotfix - KB867282
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873333
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885250
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888113
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890047
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890175
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890923
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893066
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893086
World of Warcraft
Yahoo! Toolbar
YETISPORTS Pingu Throw D.C.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heres The ComboFix Log

"Emil" - 2007-08-02 18:40:51 - ComboFix 07-07-23.6 - Service Pack 2 NTFS 
Command switches used :: C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\My Documents\projects\CFScript.txt

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-07-03 to 2007-08-03 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-08-02 13:34 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\.jagex_cache_32
2007-07-28 19:07	51,200	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\nircmd.exe
2007-07-25 17:14	552	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8caps.dat
2007-07-25 13:36 d--------	C:\Program Files\CCleaner
2007-07-25 13:30	10,872	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AvgAsCln.sys
2007-07-24 14:36 d--------	C:\VundoFix Backups
2007-07-24 11:28 d--------	C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2007-07-12 20:42 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\My Battle for Middle-earth(tm) II Files
2007-07-12 19:58 d--------	C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-08-03 01:32:10	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2007-08-02 21:21:43	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft
2007-07-31 21:43:46	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Pivot Stickfigure Animator
2007-07-24 21:26:33	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\GameSpy Arcade
2007-07-11 21:57:15	--------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2007-07-04 04:06:09	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\My Battle for Middle-earth Files
2007-07-01 16:26:48	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\Pegasys Inc
2007-07-01 16:25:39	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Pegasys Inc
2007-07-01 06:31:06	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\DivX
2007-06-26 05:30:13	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Pocket Tanks Deluxe
2007-06-13 23:29:05	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\ReflexiveArcade
2007-06-11 03:59:54	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\BitDownload
2007-06-09 22:11:21	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Starcraft
2007-06-08 23:15:16	43,520	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CmdLineExt03.dll
2007-06-05 21:57:31	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\DivX
2007-06-05 04:15:51	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect 2
2007-05-16 15:12:02	683,520	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
2007-05-11 17:54:15	524,288	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DivXsm.exe
2007-05-11 04:37:15	823,296	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\divx_xx0c.dll
2007-05-11 04:37:15	823,296	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\divx_xx07.dll
2007-05-11 04:37:15	802,816	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\divx_xx11.dll
2007-05-11 04:37:15	740,442	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DivX.dll
2007-02-08 00:32:53	0	----a-w	C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\APPLIC~1\wklnhst.dat
2005-07-14 19:31:20	27,648	--sha-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\AVSredirect.dll
2005-06-26 22:32:28	616,448	--sha-r	C:\WINDOWS\system32\cygwin1.dll
2005-06-22 05:37:42	45,568	--sha-r	C:\WINDOWS\system32\cygz.dll

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"!AVG Anti-Spyware"="C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" [2007-06-11 02:25]
"HostManager"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe" [2006-09-25 17:52]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2006-10-25 19:58]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2006-10-30 10:36]
"AOLDialer"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe" [2006-10-23 05:50]
"Pure Networks Port Magic"="C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" [2004-05-27 12:17]
"ccApp"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe" [2007-01-09 22:59]
"osCheck"="C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe" [2006-09-05 18:22]
"HP Software Update"="C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2005-05-12 00:12]
"Symantec PIF AlertEng"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" [2007-03-12 18:30]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe" [2007-07-12 04:00]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"MSMSGS"="C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" [2004-10-13 09:24]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 05:00]
"swg"="C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-05-24 21:51]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe [2004-12-14 04:44:06]
America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk - C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe [2006-11-08 12:49:42]
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe [2005-05-11 23:23:26]
HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe [2005-05-12 00:49:24]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\safeboot\minimal\AVG Anti-Spyware Driver]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\safeboot\minimal\AVG Anti-Spyware Guard]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Remocon Driver.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Remocon Driver.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Remocon Driver.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AGRSMMSG]
AGRSMMSG.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AOL Spyware Protection]
"C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AOLDialer]
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\BJCFD]
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\CreateCD_Reminder]
C:\WINDOWS\Sonysys\VAIO Recovery\reminder.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\EPSON Stylus CX5400]
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2G1.EXE /P19 "EPSON Stylus CX5400" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus CX5400"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
"C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSMSGS]
"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvCplDaemon]
RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Pure Networks Port Magic]
"C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
"C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RealTray]
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SunJavaUpdateSched]
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VAIO Recovery]
C:\WINDOWS\Sonysys\VAIO Recovery\PartSeal.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VAIO Update 2]
"C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 2\VAIOUpdt.exe" /Stationary

R1 DMICall;Sony DMI Call service;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\DMICall.sys
R1 SRTSP;SRTSP;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SRTSP.SYS
R1 SRTSPX;SRTSPX;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SRTSPX.SYS
R2 ASCTRM;ASCTRM;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ASCTRM.sys
R3 E100B;Intel(R) PRO Adapter Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys
R3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;\??\C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys
R3 HPZius12;USB to IEEE-1284.4 Translation Driver HPZius12;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HPZius12.sys
R3 smrt;Sony MPEG RealTime encoder board;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\smrt.sys
R3 usbccgp;Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
R3 usbehci;Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
R3 usbhub;USB2 Enabled Hub;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
R3 usbprint;Microsoft USB PRINTER Class;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
R3 usbstor;USB Mass Storage Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
R3 usbuhci;Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
R3 wanatw;WAN Miniport (ATW);C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys
S3 mdxgthkn;mdxgthkn;\??\C:\DOCUME~1\EMIL~1.GEO\LOCALS~1\Temp\mdxgthkn.sys
S3 SONYPVU1;Sony USB Filter Driver (SONYPVU1);C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SONYPVU1.SYS
S3 SRTSPL;SRTSPL;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SRTSPL.SYS
S3 usbscan;USB Scanner Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
S3 VAIO Entertainment File Import Service;VAIO Entertainment File Import Service;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
S3 VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter;VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VCSW\VCSW.exe -RunBySCM
S3 VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP;VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP);"C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe" /Service=VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP /RegRoot="SOFTWARE\Sony Corporation\VAIO Media Platform\2.0" /RegExt="\Applications\VideoServer\HTTP"
S3 VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP;VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP);C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{f46877ee-28cf-11d9-9c0d-806d6172696f}]
AutoRun\command- R:\Autorun.exe

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2007-06-22 13:23:01 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
2007-07-07 20:08:32 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Norton AntiVirus - Run Full System Scan - Emil.job
2007-07-31 05:23:00 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\WebReg HP Photosmart 8200 Series.job

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1061 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-08-02 18:45:33
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden registry entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************

Completion time: 2007-08-02 18:46:24
C:\ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt ... 2007-08-02 18:46
C:\ComboFix2.txt ... 2007-07-28 19:33

--- E O F ---

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ummm...I had trouble Installing the Kaspersky Scanner so hopefully it wasn't too important

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My Computer is acting perfectly normal now, thanks to you. I'm no longer getting warnings from norton about blocking Trojan.Vundo and the spyware "Darksma" is gone too. The only problem is my internet keeps going down but i think that thats the Internet Providers problem

Sorry 'bout the late reply, My Internet kept going down as i said earlier and when it was up I was unable to access my computer. Hope that it didn't bother you too much.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

I see that *Viewpoint* is installed. Viewpoint, Viewpoint Manager, Viewpoint Media Player are Viewpoint components which are installed as a side effect of installing other software, most notably AOL and AOL Instant Messenger (AIM). Viewpoint Manager is responsible for managing and updating Viewpoint Media Players components. You can disable this using the Viewpoint Manager Control Panel found in the Windows Control Panel menu. By selecting *Disable auto‑updating for the Viewpoint Manager* ‑‑ the player will no longer attempt to check for updates. Anything that is installed without your consent is suspect. Read what Viewpoint says and make your own decision. 


> To provide a satisfying consumer experience and to operate effectively, the Viewpoint Media Player periodically sends information to servers at Viewpoint. Each installation of the Viewpoint Media Player is identifiable to Viewpoint via a Customer Unique Identifier (CUID), an alphanumeric identifier embedded in the Viewpoint Media Player. The Viewpoint Media Player randomly generates the CUID during installation and uses it to indicate a unique installation of the product. A CUID is never connected to a user's name, email address, or other personal contact information. CUIDs are used for the sole purpose of filtering redundant information. Each of these information exchanges occurs anonymously.


 *Viewpoint Manager* is considered as *foistware instead of malware* since it is installed without user's approval but doesn't spy or do anything "bad". This may change, read *Viewpoint to Plunge Into Adware*. 
I recommend that you remove the Viewpoint products; however, decide for yourself. To uninstall the *the Viewpoint components (Viewpoint, Viewpoint Manager, Viewpoint Media Player)*: 

 Click *Start*, point to *Settings*, and then click *Control Panel*. 
 In *Control Panel*, double-click *Add or Remove Programs*. 
 In *Add or Remove Programs*, highlight *>>Viewpoint component<< *, click *Remove.* 
 Do the same for each *Viewpoint* component.

I also see that you have *BroadJump Client Foundation *installed, it's optiona, you could uninstall it or keep it,
*Have a look at the information at this site*.

http://www.deeperwants.com/cul1/homeworlds/journal/archives/000534.html

*Look in your control panels add/remove programs for any of these and uninstall them: *

*Outerinfo
PuzzleDesktop
CONNECT
Viewpoint Media Player <<<<if you decide to uninstall*

and any other programs you didn't install or don't recognize - if your not sure please ask first

*Don't reboot! *

*Next..........*

*Download and Run OiUninstaller* 
Download and run this uninstaller: 
http://www.outerinfo.com/OiUninstaller.exe

*Delete suspect files/folders* 
Using Windows Explorer, browse for the following files/folders and delete as instructed 
NB Some files may have already been deleted by earlier actions so don't worry if you do not see them:

Folders
C:\Program Files\BitDownload
C:\Program Files\PuzzleDesktop
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint Media Player <<<<if you decide to uninstall 
C:\Program Files\CONNECT

*Try KAV Again*

*Note for Internet Explorer 7 users:* If at any time you have trouble with the accept button of the licence, 
click on the Zoom tool located at the right bottom of the IE window and set the zoom to 75 %. Once the license accepted, reset to 100%.

*Kaspersky Online Scanner .*

Go Here http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

*Read the Requirements and limitations before you click Accept*. 
Allow the ActiveX download if necessary 
Once the database has downloaded, click Next. 
Click Scan Settings and change the "Scan using the following antivirus database" from standard to extended and then click OK. 
*Click on "My Computer"* and then put the kettle on! 
*When the scan has completed, click Save Report As... * 
Enter a name for the file in the Filename: text box and then click the down arrow to the right of Save as type: and select text file (*.txt) 
*Click Save *- by default the file will be saved to your Desktop, but you can change this if you wish.

*Copy and paste the report *into your next reply along with a fresh HJT log and a description of how your PC is behaving.

.


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

My Internet won't let me download oiuninstaller

And The Kaspersky wants to install a file called Kavwebscan_unicode.cab, should i?

And should i delete these?

Filmloop Player
Freemind
Learn2 Player
Moodlogic
Msxml 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
Msxml SP2 Parser and SDK
OpenMG Limited Patch 4.0-04-07-14-01
OpenMG Secure Module 4.0.00
Picture Gear Studio 2.0
Pure Networks Port Magic
Quicken 2005
RealPLayer basic
Rhapsody PLayer Engine
Scan to web
Westwood Shared Internet Components


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Yes that is ok for Kaspersky to install a file called Kavwebscan_unicode.cab, it's needed to run.*

*Those programs are fine to leave installed.*

*Ok,Dont worry about OiUninstaller for the moment, as long as you uninstalled Outerinfo in the uninstall list I gave you.*

*Carry on with the rest of the fix and post the logs*


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:19:17 PM, on 8/4/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_27_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...il/?ui=html&zy=l&ltmpl=ca_tlsosm&ltmplcache=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: metaspinner media GmbH - {12FC9A49-CFE0-49AA-BE9E-8F4EEAFC9443} - C:\PROGRA~1\YETISP~1\IEBUTT~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02CF1781-EA91-4FA5-A200-646E8241987C} (VaioInfo.CMClass) - http://esupport.sony.com/VaioInfo.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Controller - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\halsv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Manager - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\RM_SV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Aggregation and Control Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzRs\VzRs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

--
End of file - 12308 bytes

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My Computer is worrying me a teeny-bit because earlier norton claimed it found vundo again, and then i had to restart my computer (stopping the kaspersky scan at 98%  ) so when it was booting back up there was a long delay between when the computer turned on and when anything showed up on the screen i cant exactly tell you how long because I unfortuanetly left the Computer.other then that i guess my computer is fine

I cant show you the kaspersky Log because its too long to fit onto one reply, maybe even ten, but if you were to give me your email address i could try to mail it too you.

And Is It possible to delete the viruses and bugs that it found?


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Hi azn-117*

*Dont delete anything *untill I have looked at the KAS Log, if you need to break it down into a number of post's that's fine, 
it needs to be posted so we can all see it.

Can you provide details of what Norton finds i.e. the file location


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER REPORT
Saturday, August 04, 2007 10:16:42 PM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 5.0.83.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 5/08/2007
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 372999
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan Settings:
Scan using the following antivirus database: extended
Scan Archives: true
Scan Mail Bases: true

Scan Target - My Computer:
A:\
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\
I:\
J:\

Scan Statistics:
Total number of scanned objects: 150532
Number of viruses found: 6
Number of infected objects: 41 / 0
Number of suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan process: 02:06:49

Infected Object Name / Virus Name / Last Action
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\.NetworkShare\Incomplete\LimeWireWinInstaller.exe.info	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\.NetworkShare\Incomplete\LimeWireWinInstaller.exe.part	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\.NetworkShare\LimeWireWin4.12.6-nopack2.exe	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\.NetworkShare\LimeWireWinInstaller.exe	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\412splashfree.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\createtimes.cache	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\data.ser	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\fileurns.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\fileurns.cache	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\filters.props	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\gnutella.net	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\installation.props	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\library.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\limewire.props	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\pub1.key	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\public.key	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\questions.props	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\responses.cache	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\secureMessage.key	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\simpp.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\spam.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\tables.props	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\01_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\02_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\03_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\04_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\05_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\chat.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\dir_closed.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\dir_open.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\forward_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\forward_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\kill.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\kill_on.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\lime.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\logo.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\notsearching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\pause_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\pause_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\play_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\play_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\question.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\rewind_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\rewind_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\searching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\splash.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\splashpro.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\stop_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\stop_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\theme.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\warning.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme.lwtp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\01_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\02_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\03_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\04_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\05_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\chat.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\dir_closed.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\dir_open.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\forward_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\forward_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\kill.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\logo.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\notsearching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\pause_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\pause_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\play_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\play_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\question.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\rewind_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\rewind_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\search.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\searching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\splash.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\splashpro.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\stop_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\stop_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\theme.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\warning.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme.lwtp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\01_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\02_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\03_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\04_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\05_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\chat.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\dir_closed.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\dir_open.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\forward_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\forward_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\kill.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\kill_on.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\lime.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\logo.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\notsearching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\pause_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\pause_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\play_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\play_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\question.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\rewind_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\rewind_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\searching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\splash.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\splashpro.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\stop_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\stop_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\theme.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\warning.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme.lwtp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\01_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\02_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\03_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\04_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\05_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\chat.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\forward_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\forward_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\kill.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\kill_on.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\logo.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\notsearching.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\pause_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\pause_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\play_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\play_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\question.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\rewind_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\rewind_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\searching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\splash.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\splashpro.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\stop_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\stop_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\theme.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\warning.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme.lwtp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\01_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\02_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\03_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\04_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\05_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\chat.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\forward_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\forward_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\kill.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\kill_on.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\logo.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\notsearching.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\pause_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\pause_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\play_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\play_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\question.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\rewind_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\rewind_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\searching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\splash.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\splashpro.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\stop_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\stop_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\theme.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\warning.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme.lwtp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\ttree.cache	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\update.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\version.key	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\version.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\data\delete_me	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\data\video.sxml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\misc\application.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\misc\audio.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\misc\document.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\misc\image.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\misc\video.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\schemas\application.xsd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\schemas\audio.xsd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\schemas\document.xsd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\schemas\image.xsd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\schemas\video.xsd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\alexa luvs.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\AcroForm\MRUFormsList	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\AdobeComFnt06.lst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Collab\OfflineDocs	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Collab\Reviews	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\JSADM.exv	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Messages\ENU\read0600win_ENUadbe0062o.pdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Messages\ENU\read0600win_ENUyhoo0014o.pdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Preferences\AutoFillDefaults.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Preferences\defaultHeuristics.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\TMGrpPrm.sav	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Updater\udstore.js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\AdobeCMapFnt07.lst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\AdobeSysFnt07.lst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\Collab\RSS	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\JavaScripts\glob.settings.js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\JSADM.exv	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\Updater\udlog.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\Updater\udstore.js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\UserCache.bin	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\AOL\ACS\1.0\Credentials.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\AOL\Flash Player\localhost\1.1353255.753313939\rache11.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\CD Info 1.cidb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\CD Info.cidb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPod Software Updates\iPod_13.1.2.ipsw	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPod Software Updates\iPod_13.1.2.ipsw.signature	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPod Updater Logs\iPodUpdater.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iTunes.pref	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iTunesPrefs.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\QTPlayerSession.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\ArcSoft\Greeting Card Creator\1.0\GreetingCard.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Atari\RCT3\MusicGenre.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Atari\RCT3\Options.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\FilmLoop\DB\Main.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\FilmLoop\Logs\server.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Google\Local Search History\google%2Efroogle.w	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Google\Local Search History\google%2Eimages.w	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Google\Local Search History\google%2Emaps.w	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Google\Local Search History\google%2Enews.w	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Google\Local Search History\google%2Eweb.w	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\HP\CRMLogs\ImageZone.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\description.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Logs\Ad-Aware log2005-02-26 21-43-03.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Logs\Ad-Aware log2005-07-12 15-05-32.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Logs\Ad-Aware log2005-09-26 20-55-53.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Quarantine\auto-quarantine- 2005-02-26 21-43-47.bckp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Quarantine\auto-quarantine- 2005-07-12 15-06-35.bckp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Quarantine\auto-quarantine- 2005-09-26 20-58-51.bckp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\settings.awc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\stats.awd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Leadertech\PowerRegister\PowerReg.dat	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\2235.swf\databs.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3332.swf\FlashGamesStudio.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3421.swf\saber01.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\aolcdn.com\_media\aolvideo30\rootmovie.swf\videoSO.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\aolcdn.com\_media\aolvideo30\rootmovie351.swf\videoSO.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\bin.clearspring.com\clearspring.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\bunnyherolabs.com\adopt\customize-pet.swf\lastpets.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\1659.swf\daBud.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3192.swf\swagsaves.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3211.swf\undefined.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3327.swf\qigames_dragonFury14_temp3.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3391.swf\deadtree_highscores.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3414.swf\replayracer_profile.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3433.swf\BoxheadRooms_default.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3511.swf\EndlessWar3.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\flash.revver.com\player\1.0\player.swf\revverplayer.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\fpflashfarm.com\6431_maelstrom.swf\maelstromHighScores.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\fpflashfarm.com\FB49PFBFFKJ42BF\10505_ball_game.swf\ball_puzzle.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\fpflashfarm.com\FB49PFBFFKJ42BF\11319_heidi_one.swf\user_data.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\games.armorgames.com\as_cherrycola.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\games.armorgames.com\games0015\armorsnowball2007.swf\ag2007.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\games.armorgames.com\games0015\armorsnowball2007.swf\ag2007champs.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\games.armorgames.com\games0015\armorsnowball2007.swf\ag2007records.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\games.armorgames.com\games0015\armorsnowball2007.swf\ag2007rem.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\games.armorgames.com\games0015\magnetism2.swf\mag2saveAB.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\grouper.com\userSettings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\hottopic.com\is-viewers\flash\genericzoom.swf\#HotTopic\326999%5Fhi_init.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\hottopic.com\s7_HotTopic.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\inboxtag.com\tag.swf\inboxtag_23.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\linerider.com\savedLines.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\localhost\DOCUME~1\Alex\LOCALS~1\Temp\5698wrdata.~lk\swfdata0\y1r2exe.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\media3.hallpass.com\mediaStorage\5814.swf\undefined.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\miniclip.com\games\exile\en\intro.swf\user_data.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\mochibot.com\com.mochibot.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\mofunzone.com\gamefilez\breakit.swf\store.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\myfreeflashgames.com\mainSettings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\myfreeflashgames.com\pbso.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\official-linerider.com\savedLines.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\sodahead.com\enc_data.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\spun.com\tmex\EntercomWebsite\np_krxq.swf\#theradioexperience.com\NowPlayingCache1333641.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\static.espn.go.com\motion\fsp\FSPRoot\espnmotion1_cv.swf\fspSettings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\static.userplane.com\presence\m\presence.swf\presence.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\static.userplane.com\presence\presence.swf\presence_1.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\suitesmart.com\_f5e.swf\5thElement.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\video.google.com\googleplayer.swf\mediaPlayerUserSettings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\void.snocap.com\s\store.swf\SharedObjectLock.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\void.snocap.com\s\storefront.swf\SnocapDownloadManager.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\widget-7d.slide.com\ratings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\widgets.clearspring.com\clearspring.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.dailyhaha.com\_flash\line_flyer.swf\undefined.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.freekickfusion.com\main_window.swf\Gillette-FreeKick.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.hm.com\static\flash\modules\Modules.swf\downloadTime.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.ifilm.com\flash\container.swf\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.jibjab.com\_player\p.swf\jibjabSettings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.livevideo.com\flvplayer\livevideo_lite.swf\UserVolume.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.metacafe.com\MetacafeFlashVideoPlayer.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.mypublicprofile.com\media\fresh99\lineflyer2.swf\undefined.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.shockwave.com\content\breakintheroad\sis\main.swf\BreakInTheRoad.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.stupidvideos.com\player.swf\user_profile.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.youtube.com\soundData.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\x.mochiads.com\com.mochiads.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\xgenstudios.com\indexv2.swf\xgenv2.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\youtube.com\soundData.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#addictinggames.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#aolcdn.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#beethoven.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#bin.clearspring.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#bunnyherolabs.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#eliasandpanos.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#farm.addictinggames.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#flash.revver.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#fpflashfarm.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#games.armorgames.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#grouper.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#hottopic.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#inboxtag.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#lads.myspace.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#linerider.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#local\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#media3.hallpass.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#miniclip.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#mochibot.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#mofunzone.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#myfreeflashgames.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#official-linerider.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#sodahead.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#spun.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#static.espn.go.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#static.userplane.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#suitesmart.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#video.google.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#void.snocap.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#widget-7d.slide.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#widgets.clearspring.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.dailyhaha.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.freekickfusion.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.hm.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.ifilm.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.jibjab.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.livevideo.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.metacafe.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.mypublicprofile.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.shockwave.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.stupidvideos.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.youtube.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#x.mochiads.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#xgenstudios.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#youtube.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\dirapi.mch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\Prefs\YBVT4C7A\6FEB4C10.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\Prefs\YBVT4C7A\rallytrophy.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\Prefs\YBVT4C7A\ScoreFFXtmas.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\Shockwave Log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\DirectSound\DirectSound.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\FlashAsset\Flash Asset.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\FontAsset\Font Asset.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\FontXtra\Font Xtra.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\Havok\Havok.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\MacroMix\MacroMix.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\MixServices\Mix Services.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\Shockwave3dAsset\Shockwave 3d Asset.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\SoundControl\Sound Control.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\SoundImportExport\Sound Import Export.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\SWA\swadcmpr.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\SWA\SWASTRM.X32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\TextAsset\Text Asset.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\TextXtra\TextXtra.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book\Alex.wab	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book\Alex.wab~	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Clip Organizer\mstore10.mgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Clip Organizer\Offic10.MGC	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CLR Security Config\v1.1.4322\security.config	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CLR Security Config\v1.1.4322\security.config.cch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\2BF68F4714092295550497DD56F57004	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\561F989D166B9195191D8592AEB81CDD	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\5C8DDA36D60247082B142836039F4636	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\60E31627FDA0A46932B0E5948949F2A5	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\904590238400AD963F77FAAAADC9BAB5	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\94308059B57B3142E455B38A6EB92015	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\A8FABA189DB7D25FBA7CAC806625FD30	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\DC2135CED98D8A4D7C0CEE202BB0B810	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\E6024EAC88E6B6165D49FE3C95ADD735	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\F482C95F83F1B59228F1B1E720F2EDF1	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\F5A17C00E427F919C4A49EEF5AD0EE53	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\2BF68F4714092295550497DD56F57004	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\561F989D166B9195191D8592AEB81CDD	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\5C8DDA36D60247082B142836039F4636	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\60E31627FDA0A46932B0E5948949F2A5	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\904590238400AD963F77FAAAADC9BAB5	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\94308059B57B3142E455B38A6EB92015	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\A8FABA189DB7D25FBA7CAC806625FD30	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\DC2135CED98D8A4D7C0CEE202BB0B810	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\E6024EAC88E6B6165D49FE3C95ADD735	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\F482C95F83F1B59228F1B1E720F2EDF1	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\F5A17C00E427F919C4A49EEF5AD0EE53	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\075565f57e1abf53ccc9ca66560b8be0_cf637d81-e60d-4876-bf29-b151859738d6	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\83aa4cc77f591dfc2374580bbd95f6ba_cf637d81-e60d-4876-bf29-b151859738d6	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\HTML Help\hh.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\brndlog.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\brndlog.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop.htt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Internet Explorer Wallpaper.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\America Online 9.0.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\iTunes (2).lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\iTunes.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Netscape 7.0.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Netscape Mail & Newsgroups.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\QuickTime Player.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Show Desktop.scf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\008AD2D1.wpl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\fbc5FD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\MSO1033.acl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\MSO3082.acl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\MSOut11.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\OIS11.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\PowerP11.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\3½ Floppy (A).LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Back to School Checklist.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\CHANEL.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Codes.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Date.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Desktop.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\DRA.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\DRA14 - QandO - 12-4-06.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\DRA146B-midterm.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\DRA146B-midtermstuff.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\DRA42A-Sydney Dance Company.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\El_subjuntivo[1].LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\emils play.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Emperor of Emotions.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Greece Email.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\InterviewswithCodyandLaShonda.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\JZDDMDS0.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\My Documents.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\My Pictures.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\myspace support.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Nuriko.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\perceptiontest[1].LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Pictures Downloaded from AOL.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Removable Disk (F).LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Removable Disk (K).LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Reports.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\resignation letter.FF0001.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Templates.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\The Hiding Place.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\truffles2.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Uzbekistan (working).LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\V90442OQ.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Website on classes.ucdavis.edu.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\ww2.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\WWII comic book.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Word.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Word11.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\OIS\Toolbars.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\PowerPoint\PPT11.pcb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Proof\CUSTOM.DIC	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\CREDHIST	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\0a64772b-003c-493b-a46b-ac02680a7236	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\28289458-384a-4af6-8c19-94ba372c6965	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\2d76792e-7ab7-4a21-a863-8be835982239	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\65867aa9-c430-4f5e-9ea0-4e1f274b740e	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\74f0372d-8df4-4982-bcca-3826748e875a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\8bf82532-c9d7-4543-9363-64e8e19c474f	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\96b0e224-b3f8-4706-802b-a5c786e4da53	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\Preferred	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-763961499-2104366740-277374818-1003\65ec1fa3-ad0a-4e93-8d6d-0186a98549ea	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-763961499-2104366740-277374818-1003\Preferred	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates\Normal.dot	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates\~$Normal.dot	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\Themes\Custom.theme	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Word\~WRL0005.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Word\~WRL0674.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\pluginreg.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\blocklist.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarkbackups\bookmarks-2006-11-28.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarkbackups\bookmarks-2006-11-30.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarkbackups\bookmarks-2006-12-04.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarkbackups\bookmarks-2006-12-06.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarkbackups\bookmarks-2006-12-08.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarks.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarks.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cert8.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\chrome\userChrome-example.css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\chrome\userContent-example.css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\compatibility.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\compreg.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\downloads.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\extensions.cache	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\extensions.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\extensions.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\history.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\key3.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\kf.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\localstore.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\mimeTypes.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\prefs.js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\search.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\search.sqlite	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\secmod.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\urlclassifier2.sqlite	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\xpti.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\profiles.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\bookmarks.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\02457EC9d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\0A46395Bd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\0EB03AA1d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\115FA6F9d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\13EAEC38d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\16B47730d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\1BD62EC9d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\1D4A7A1Cd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\1E5AA904d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\1F33F9DDd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\1F6F7D99d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\214648D3d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\2A634957d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\2D4A7A1Cd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\2F146E00d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\316B47E4d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\3A2C6049d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\3E9305E9d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\4663FAE5d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\4ECE4EF1d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\5E4867F2d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\65E738A3d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\6981F29Ad01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\7C7DB86Fd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\890ECB07d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8B0ECB07d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8C0ECB07d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8C26BCDBd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8C30BCDBd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8C34BCDBd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8D0ECB07d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8E0ECB07d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\903F425Bd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\9E5A3F59d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\9F3933C8d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\A85278C5d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\A9D09884d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\AB2CF054d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\B55980BFd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\B6BAAE45d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\BD193D32d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\BDC12ADDd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\BEFDF457d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\C1D74AF6d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\D2BEE26Cd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\D5A9ED2Bd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\DC12A4A8d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\DD85085Dd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\E51C9F8Bd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\E6AF716Ad01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\E715A586d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\E8C73C5Ed01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\_CACHE_001_	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\_CACHE_002_	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\_CACHE_003_	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\_CACHE_MAP_	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\cert7.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\chrome\chrome.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\chrome\userChrome-example.css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\chrome\userContent-example.css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\cookies.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\default-connections.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\default-invite.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\default-messages-icq.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\default-messages.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\history.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\key3.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\localstore.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\mimeTypes.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\panels.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\prefs.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\prefs.js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\search.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\secmod.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\XUL.mfl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\registry.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp brown lands_map mp brown lands.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp cair andros_map mp cair andros.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp dagorlad_map mp dagorlad.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp dead marshes_map mp dead marshes.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp dunharrow_map mp dunharrow.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp east rohan_map mp east rohan.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp enedwaith_map mp enedwaith.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp fangorn_map mp fangorn.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp gap of rohan_map mp gap of rohan.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp osgiliath_map mp osgiliath.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp rhun_map mp rhun.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp southern ithilien_map mp southern ithilien.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp west emnet_map mp west emnet.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp westfold_map mp westfold.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\Options.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\PanadinoSkirmishStats.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\PhilapathySkirmishStats.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\Save\00000001.sav	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\Save\00000002.sav	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\Save\00000003.sav	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\Skirmish.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\AlaunchAst.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\App.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Bcr.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Copier.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\CopyToFax.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Creativity.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Data\Smapanel\appset.dsk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Data\Smapanel\setapp.lao	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Data\Smapanel\smapanel.dsk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Data\Smapanel\Smapanel.lao	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Data\Smapanel\ToolBar.lao	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Email.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\EPPApp.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\EVA.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\EVerifyAst.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\File.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\FileAst.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\fioall.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\NS_SCAN.INI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\OCR.INI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\OcrAst.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pda.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pdaast.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pim.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\appdb.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\emaildb.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\filter.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\filter_app.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\filter_email.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\filter_ocr.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\link.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\ocrdb.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\PMSETAP.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\pmsetap1.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\pmsetap2.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\register.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\PMAPPUI.INI	Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmformat.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\PMTOAPP.INI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Pmtoapp1.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Pmtoapp2.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\psa.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\PScanAst.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\SmaPanel.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\web.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\PictureGear Studio\application_stack	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\PictureGear Studio\pgs2.0.00.05300.mdb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo1.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo10.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo2.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo3.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo4.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo5.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo6.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo7.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo8.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo9.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\DynaButtons.class-73d0afc6-54480aad.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\DynaButtons.class-73d0afc6-54480aad.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\fphover.class-2c9834ce-29e3dfab.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\fphover.class-2c9834ce-29e3dfab.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\fphoverx.class-5ebdc3e4-1ec2251e.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\fphoverx.class-5ebdc3e4-1ec2251e.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\p1.GIF-52a53032-246ede7d.GIF	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\p1.GIF-52a53032-246ede7d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\p3.GIF-52c15f34-29fa4c9b.GIF	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\p3.GIF-52c15f34-29fa4c9b.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\PopButton.class-3e982650-3d070845.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\PopButton.class-3e982650-3d070845.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\PopObject.class-399aa49d-60c9ebd3.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\PopObject.class-399aa49d-60c9ebd3.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\TextScrollerApplet.class-21ab0a81-75cc63bb.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\TextScrollerApplet.class-21ab0a81-75cc63bb.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\v51.class-66fadd81-7c6888b2.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\v51.class-66fadd81-7c6888b2.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\v51Sleep.class-7e9ad752-787c560c.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\v51Sleep.class-7e9ad752-787c560c.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\arc.zip-25df0b9c-224a679f.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\count.jar-367f7d2e-2a5a672c.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\fsg_small.mp3-1f57b348-325f65bf.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\fsg_small.mp3-1f57b348-325f65bf.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\GameBoyEmuHtml.jar-256bd22-289400b5.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\GameBoyEmuHtml.jar-256bd22-289400b5.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\GameBoyEmuHtml.jar-36f3b10b-3716ed76.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\GameBoyEmuHtml.jar-36f3b10b-3716ed76.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1127603910.jar-62f1ff32-6a47fdfb.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1127603910.jar-62f1ff32-6a47fdfb.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-1f24eefb-18e76c0e.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-1f24eefb-18e76c0e.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-40eea143-746d57ea.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-40eea143-746d57ea.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-412965be-69876454.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-412965be-69876454.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-4f068622-6df8e4e7.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-4f068622-6df8e4e7.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1921061343.jar-2fcd24eb-7638a4f7.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1921061343.jar-2fcd24eb-7638a4f7.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1921061343.jar-55f1baaa-19c711f7.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1921061343.jar-55f1baaa-19c711f7.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-1231f5a5-16f4ca13.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-1231f5a5-16f4ca13.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-1753ac2e-192e84ec.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-1753ac2e-192e84ec.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-26040a47-4ead744d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-26040a47-4ead744d.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-2bc32189-57f57e55.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-2bc32189-57f57e55.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-3396490a-7d10dd64.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-3396490a-7d10dd64.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-4d16dd8b-1e8df180.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-4d16dd8b-1e8df180.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-6e2d16c9-471ca0be.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-6e2d16c9-471ca0be.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-c60746f-5c055d1a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-c60746f-5c055d1a.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-e5ff0d0-438b490d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-e5ff0d0-438b490d.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-2078152629.jar-2d3072dc-1fd61989.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-2078152629.jar-2d3072dc-1fd61989.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-2128960987.jar-2776eb28-25cf2f61.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-2128960987.jar-2776eb28-25cf2f61.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-2128960987.jar-49789f46-13806f56.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-2128960987.jar-49789f46-13806f56.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-18b121c1-54394c6f.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-18b121c1-54394c6f.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-1fd79388-3f494beb.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-1fd79388-3f494beb.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-2c833663-45888a34.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-2c833663-45888a34.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-3904364a-6fa1445f.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-3904364a-6fa1445f.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-40baa9e8-285b6317.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-40baa9e8-285b6317.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-5866e364-491fd6d1.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-5866e364-491fd6d1.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-63be73fb-492c8c5c.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-63be73fb-492c8c5c.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-66df3fa7-52c4b320.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-66df3fa7-52c4b320.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-6764e5c3-21106005.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-6764e5c3-21106005.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-68c06ed-3eaf6f57.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-68c06ed-3eaf6f57.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-6a1c03c8-72cfd67a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-6a1c03c8-72cfd67a.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-74f72486-577a5440.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-74f72486-577a5440.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-b1ee2fe-4fdd7977.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-b1ee2fe-4fdd7977.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-d03d566-1aa56215.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-d03d566-1aa56215.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-d897b82-15f70016.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-d897b82-15f70016.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-596037560.jar-41b92580-644d6c26.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-596037560.jar-41b92580-644d6c26.zip	Object is locked


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-596037560.jar-67ddbb3f-421bcfd4.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-596037560.jar-67ddbb3f-421bcfd4.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-68822912.jar-451624fd-25d292da.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-68822912.jar-451624fd-25d292da.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-68822912.jar-645ac17f-6ed2cabc.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-68822912.jar-645ac17f-6ed2cabc.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-694633187.jar-55cea5e6-787ce4d2.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-694633187.jar-55cea5e6-787ce4d2.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-15eeddde-40faa524.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-15eeddde-40faa524.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-17ca5de-322be38b.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-17ca5de-322be38b.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-2f2d8d1b-61fb6d61.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-2f2d8d1b-61fb6d61.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-3f157343-5c7f00a6.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-3f157343-5c7f00a6.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-4785fb7d-4aff7c57.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-4785fb7d-4aff7c57.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-571686b5-3417f9e0.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-571686b5-3417f9e0.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-72cc47c5-11a9a764.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-72cc47c5-11a9a764.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1255671138.jar-7a7255eb-2ec951b4.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1255671138.jar-7a7255eb-2ec951b4.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1300689402.jar-19c0f703-735e6c8f.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1300689402.jar-19c0f703-735e6c8f.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1300689402.jar-206e7ee6-5e7b271d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1300689402.jar-206e7ee6-5e7b271d.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1300689402.jar-469314a5-37e53837.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1300689402.jar-469314a5-37e53837.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-325a5dec-27b92e06.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-325a5dec-27b92e06.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-52dded01-1aea2231.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-52dded01-1aea2231.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-573df88-5b82f306.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-573df88-5b82f306.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-7c048266-1de0405d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-7c048266-1de0405d.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-7ea3896a-4ae4ab34.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-7ea3896a-4ae4ab34.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader208553592.jar-40620239-316e8966.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader208553592.jar-40620239-316e8966.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader208553592.jar-61a0531-54875b46.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader208553592.jar-61a0531-54875b46.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\mapview-231c29ff.jar-11e3fc58-14a03893.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\mapview-231c29ff.jar-11e3fc58-14a03893.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\mapview-7e88c22b.jar-2a642d2b-37d0a304.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\mapview-7e88c22b.jar-2a642d2b-37d0a304.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\mapview-cda23775.jar-22854292-3241ecbe.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\mapview-cda23775.jar-22854292-3241ecbe.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\passapplet-227ecdb0.jar-30c93968-44bcac78.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\passapplet-227ecdb0.jar-30c93968-44bcac78.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\sand7.jar-1c68ac55-3ab82f15.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\sand7.jar-1c68ac55-3ab82f15.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\ScrabulousClient.jar-2e0100f0-4d86938f.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\ScrabulousClient.jar-2e0100f0-4d86938f.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\deployment.properties	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\log\plugin142_05.trace	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\log\plugin150_06.trace	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\security\deployment.certs	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\security\trusted.certs	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Symantec\Shared\MyProfile.UserProfile	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Symantec\Shared\Options.VcPref	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected]ture[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected]ork[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected]%20Day[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\ale[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected]!_At_the_Disco[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected]perstats[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\alex[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Counter-Strike.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\FilmLoop Player.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\LimeWire 4.12.6.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Mindless Activities.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Paint.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Play Pocket Tanks.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\24-7\Picture 001.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\24-7\Picture 002.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\24-7\Picture 003.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\24-7\Picture 004.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\24-7\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\b&w chair.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\b&w mirror.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\b&w sitting in chair.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\b&w window.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\blah.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 001.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 002.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 003.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 004.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 005.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 006.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 007.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 008.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 009.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 010.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 011.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 012.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 013.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 014.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 015.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 016.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 017.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 018.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 019.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 020.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 021.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 022.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 023.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 024.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 025.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 026.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 027.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 028.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 029.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 030.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 031.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\hios.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\horse.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\img005.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\img006.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\loser.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\matty.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\pleasant.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Sepia sitting.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\sidewayz phone.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\solarized.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Graduation\DSC05631.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Graduation\DSC05640.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Graduation\DSC05641.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Graduation\DSC05645.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Graduation\DSC05649.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Graduation\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\b&w chair.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\b&w mirror.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\b&w sitting in chair.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\b&w window.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\cartoon.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\img005.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\img006.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\pleasant.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\Sepia sitting.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\sidewayz phone.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\solarized.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T557.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T608.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T659.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T710.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T761.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T812.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T863.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T914.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T609.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T660.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T711.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T762.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T813.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T864.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T915.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T559.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T610.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T661.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T712.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T763.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T814.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T865.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T916.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T560.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T611.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T662.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T713.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T764.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T815.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T866.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T917.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T561.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T612.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T663.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T714.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T765.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T816.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T867.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T918.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T562.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T613.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T664.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T715.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T766.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T817.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T868.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T919.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T563.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T614.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T665.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T716.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T767.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T818.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T869.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T920.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T615.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T666.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T717.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T768.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T819.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T870.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T921.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T565.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T616.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T667.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T718.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T769.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T820.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T871.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T566.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T617.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T668.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T719.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T770.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T821.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T872.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T567.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T618.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T669.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T720.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T771.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T822.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T873.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

are you sure you want the rest because thats a little more then a tenth through the log...


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh and Norton can give me the affected area, but im not sure how to copy it into a reply other then manually, but if you would like to see it ill try to copy it down

Its found by auto-protect and when i look it up in the quarantine section it says its fully removed...


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

To keep the KAS log's to a managable size *run CCleaner just before you do a online scan*, this will cut out most of what you have posted so far.

*Please try again as we need to know what is there.*

*Now Run CCleaner*

Double click CCleaner icon on desktop 
Click on Run Cleaner 
Confirm to delete

*Now close CCleaner*

*Kaspersky Online Scanner .*

*Note for Internet Explorer 7 users:* If at any time you have trouble with the accept button of the licence, 
click on the Zoom tool located at the right bottom of the IE window and set the zoom to 75 %. Once the license accepted, reset to 100%.

Go Here http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

*Read the Requirements and limitations before you click Accept*. 
Allow the ActiveX download if necessary 
Once the database has downloaded, click Next. 
Click Scan Settings and change the "Scan using the following antivirus database" from standard to extended and then click OK. 
*Click on "My Computer"* and then put the kettle on! 
*When the scan has completed, click Save Report As... * 
Enter a name for the file in the Filename: text box and then click the down arrow to the right of Save as type: and select text file (*.txt) 
*Click Save *- by default the file will be saved to your Desktop, but you can change this if you wish.

*Copy and paste the report *into your next reply along with a fresh HJT log and a description of how your PC is behaving.


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

i ran ccleaner and then did another kaspersky scan, although the scan time was significantly shorter, the log file was the same size, incredibly large . But if you still want me to continue posting i will.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Go ahead and post the new KAS Log


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

Do you want me to post the new one or continue posting the old one since they look the same


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Delete the old one and *post the New one*


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER REPORT
Monday, August 06, 2007 4:17:06 PM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 5.0.83.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 6/08/2007
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 376190
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan Settings:
Scan using the following antivirus database: extended
Scan Archives: true
Scan Mail Bases: true

Scan Target - My Computer:
A:\
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\
I:\
J:\

Scan Statistics:
Total number of scanned objects: 150438
Number of viruses found: 6
Number of infected objects: 41 / 0
Number of suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan process: 02:03:04

Infected Object Name / Virus Name / Last Action
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\.NetworkShare\Incomplete\LimeWireWinInstaller.exe.info	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\.NetworkShare\Incomplete\LimeWireWinInstaller.exe.part	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\.NetworkShare\LimeWireWin4.12.6-nopack2.exe	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\.NetworkShare\LimeWireWinInstaller.exe	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\412splashfree.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\createtimes.cache	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\data.ser	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\fileurns.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\fileurns.cache	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\filters.props	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\gnutella.net	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\installation.props	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\library.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\limewire.props	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\pub1.key	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\public.key	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\questions.props	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\responses.cache	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\secureMessage.key	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\simpp.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\spam.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\tables.props	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\01_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\02_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\03_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\04_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\05_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\chat.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\dir_closed.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\dir_open.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\forward_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\forward_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\kill.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\kill_on.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\lime.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\logo.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\notsearching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\pause_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\pause_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\play_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\play_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\question.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\rewind_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\rewind_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\searching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\splash.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\splashpro.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\stop_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\stop_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\theme.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme\warning.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\black_theme.lwtp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\01_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\02_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\03_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\04_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\05_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\chat.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\dir_closed.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\dir_open.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\forward_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\forward_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\kill.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\logo.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\notsearching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\pause_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\pause_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\play_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\play_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\question.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\rewind_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\rewind_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\search.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\searching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\splash.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\splashpro.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\stop_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\stop_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\theme.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme\warning.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\classic_theme.lwtp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\01_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\02_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\03_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\04_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\05_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\chat.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\dir_closed.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\dir_open.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\forward_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\forward_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\kill.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\kill_on.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\lime.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\logo.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\notsearching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\pause_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\pause_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\play_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\play_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\question.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\rewind_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\rewind_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\searching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\splash.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\splashpro.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\stop_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\stop_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\theme.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme\warning.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\limewire_theme.lwtp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\01_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\02_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\03_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\04_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\05_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\chat.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\forward_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\forward_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\kill.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\kill_on.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\logo.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\notsearching.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\pause_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\pause_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\play_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\play_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\question.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\rewind_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\rewind_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\searching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\splash.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\splashpro.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\stop_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\stop_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\theme.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme\warning.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\other_theme.lwtp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\01_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\02_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\03_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\04_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\05_star.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\chat.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\forward_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\forward_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\kill.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\kill_on.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\logo.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\notsearching.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\pause_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\pause_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\play_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\play_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\question.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\rewind_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\rewind_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\searching.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\splash.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\splashpro.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\stop_dn.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\stop_up.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\theme.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme\warning.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\themes\windows_theme.lwtp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\ttree.cache	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\update.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\version.key	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\version.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\data\delete_me	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\data\video.sxml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\misc\application.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\misc\audio.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\misc\document.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\misc\image.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\misc\video.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\schemas\application.xsd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\schemas\audio.xsd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\schemas\document.xsd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\schemas\image.xsd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\.limewire\xml\schemas\video.xsd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\alexa luvs.txt	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\AcroForm\MRUFormsList	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\AdobeComFnt06.lst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Collab\OfflineDocs	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Collab\Reviews	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\JSADM.exv	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Messages\ENU\read0600win_ENUadbe0062o.pdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Messages\ENU\read0600win_ENUyhoo0014o.pdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Preferences\AutoFillDefaults.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Preferences\defaultHeuristics.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\TMGrpPrm.sav	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Updater\udstore.js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\AdobeCMapFnt07.lst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\AdobeSysFnt07.lst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\Collab\RSS	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\JavaScripts\glob.settings.js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\JSADM.exv	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\Updater\udlog.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\Updater\udstore.js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\UserCache.bin	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\AOL\ACS\1.0\Credentials.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\AOL\Flash Player\localhost\1.1353255.753313939\rache11.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\CD Info 1.cidb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\CD Info.cidb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPod Software Updates\iPod_13.1.2.ipsw	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPod Software Updates\iPod_13.1.2.ipsw.signature	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPod Updater Logs\iPodUpdater.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iTunes.pref	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iTunesPrefs.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\QTPlayerSession.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\ArcSoft\Greeting Card Creator\1.0\GreetingCard.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Atari\RCT3\MusicGenre.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Atari\RCT3\Options.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\FilmLoop\DB\Main.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\FilmLoop\Logs\server.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Google\Local Search History\google%2Efroogle.w	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Google\Local Search History\google%2Eimages.w	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Google\Local Search History\google%2Emaps.w	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Google\Local Search History\google%2Enews.w	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Google\Local Search History\google%2Eweb.w	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\HP\CRMLogs\ImageZone.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\description.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Logs\Ad-Aware log2005-02-26 21-43-03.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Logs\Ad-Aware log2005-07-12 15-05-32.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Logs\Ad-Aware log2005-09-26 20-55-53.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Quarantine\auto-quarantine- 2005-02-26 21-43-47.bckp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Quarantine\auto-quarantine- 2005-07-12 15-06-35.bckp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Quarantine\auto-quarantine- 2005-09-26 20-58-51.bckp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\settings.awc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\stats.awd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Leadertech\PowerRegister\PowerReg.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\2235.swf\databs.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3332.swf\FlashGamesStudio.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3421.swf\saber01.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\aolcdn.com\_media\aolvideo30\rootmovie.swf\videoSO.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\aolcdn.com\_media\aolvideo30\rootmovie351.swf\videoSO.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\bin.clearspring.com\clearspring.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\bunnyherolabs.com\adopt\customize-pet.swf\lastpets.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\1659.swf\daBud.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3192.swf\swagsaves.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3211.swf\undefined.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3327.swf\qigames_dragonFury14_temp3.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3391.swf\deadtree_highscores.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3414.swf\replayracer_profile.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3433.swf\BoxheadRooms_default.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\farm.addictinggames.com\D78AQSAKQLQWI9\3511.swf\EndlessWar3.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\flash.revver.com\player\1.0\player.swf\revverplayer.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\fpflashfarm.com\6431_maelstrom.swf\maelstromHighScores.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\fpflashfarm.com\FB49PFBFFKJ42BF\10505_ball_game.swf\ball_puzzle.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\fpflashfarm.com\FB49PFBFFKJ42BF\11319_heidi_one.swf\user_data.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\games.armorgames.com\as_cherrycola.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\games.armorgames.com\games0015\armorsnowball2007.swf\ag2007.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\games.armorgames.com\games0015\armorsnowball2007.swf\ag2007champs.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\games.armorgames.com\games0015\armorsnowball2007.swf\ag2007records.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\games.armorgames.com\games0015\armorsnowball2007.swf\ag2007rem.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\games.armorgames.com\games0015\magnetism2.swf\mag2saveAB.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\grouper.com\userSettings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\hottopic.com\is-viewers\flash\genericzoom.swf\#HotTopic\326999%5Fhi_init.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\hottopic.com\s7_HotTopic.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\inboxtag.com\tag.swf\inboxtag_23.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\linerider.com\savedLines.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\localhost\DOCUME~1\Alex\LOCALS~1\Temp\5698wrdata.~lk\swfdata0\y1r2exe.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\media3.hallpass.com\mediaStorage\5814.swf\undefined.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\miniclip.com\games\exile\en\intro.swf\user_data.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\mochibot.com\com.mochibot.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\mofunzone.com\gamefilez\breakit.swf\store.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\myfreeflashgames.com\mainSettings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\myfreeflashgames.com\pbso.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\official-linerider.com\savedLines.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\sodahead.com\enc_data.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\spun.com\tmex\EntercomWebsite\np_krxq.swf\#theradioexperience.com\NowPlayingCache1333641.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\static.espn.go.com\motion\fsp\FSPRoot\espnmotion1_cv.swf\fspSettings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\static.userplane.com\presence\m\presence.swf\presence.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\static.userplane.com\presence\presence.swf\presence_1.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\suitesmart.com\_f5e.swf\5thElement.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\video.google.com\googleplayer.swf\mediaPlayerUserSettings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\void.snocap.com\s\store.swf\SharedObjectLock.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\void.snocap.com\s\storefront.swf\SnocapDownloadManager.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\widget-7d.slide.com\ratings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\widgets.clearspring.com\clearspring.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.dailyhaha.com\_flash\line_flyer.swf\undefined.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.freekickfusion.com\main_window.swf\Gillette-FreeKick.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.hm.com\static\flash\modules\Modules.swf\downloadTime.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.ifilm.com\flash\container.swf\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.jibjab.com\_player\p.swf\jibjabSettings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.livevideo.com\flvplayer\livevideo_lite.swf\UserVolume.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.metacafe.com\MetacafeFlashVideoPlayer.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.mypublicprofile.com\media\fresh99\lineflyer2.swf\undefined.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.shockwave.com\content\breakintheroad\sis\main.swf\BreakInTheRoad.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.stupidvideos.com\player.swf\user_profile.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\www.youtube.com\soundData.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\x.mochiads.com\com.mochiads.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\xgenstudios.com\indexv2.swf\xgenv2.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\CC9HVAYC\youtube.com\soundData.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#addictinggames.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#aolcdn.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#beethoven.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#bin.clearspring.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#bunnyherolabs.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#eliasandpanos.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#farm.addictinggames.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#flash.revver.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#fpflashfarm.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#games.armorgames.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#grouper.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#hottopic.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#inboxtag.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#lads.myspace.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#linerider.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#local\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#media3.hallpass.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#miniclip.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#mochibot.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#mofunzone.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#myfreeflashgames.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#official-linerider.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#sodahead.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#spun.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#static.espn.go.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#static.userplane.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#suitesmart.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#video.google.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#void.snocap.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#widget-7d.slide.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#widgets.clearspring.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.dailyhaha.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.freekickfusion.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.hm.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.ifilm.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.jibjab.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.livevideo.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.metacafe.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.mypublicprofile.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.shockwave.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.stupidvideos.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.youtube.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#x.mochiads.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#xgenstudios.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#youtube.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\dirapi.mch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\Prefs\YBVT4C7A\6FEB4C10.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\Prefs\YBVT4C7A\rallytrophy.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\Prefs\YBVT4C7A\ScoreFFXtmas.txt	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\Shockwave Log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\DirectSound\DirectSound.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\FlashAsset\Flash Asset.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\FontAsset\Font Asset.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\FontXtra\Font Xtra.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\Havok\Havok.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\MacroMix\MacroMix.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\MixServices\Mix Services.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\Shockwave3dAsset\Shockwave 3d Asset.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\SoundControl\Sound Control.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\SoundImportExport\Sound Import Export.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\SWA\swadcmpr.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\SWA\SWASTRM.X32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\TextAsset\Text Asset.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\TextXtra\TextXtra.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book\Alex.wab	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book\Alex.wab~	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Clip Organizer\mstore10.mgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Clip Organizer\Offic10.MGC	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CLR Security Config\v1.1.4322\security.config	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CLR Security Config\v1.1.4322\security.config.cch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\2BF68F4714092295550497DD56F57004	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\561F989D166B9195191D8592AEB81CDD	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\5C8DDA36D60247082B142836039F4636	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\60E31627FDA0A46932B0E5948949F2A5	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\904590238400AD963F77FAAAADC9BAB5	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\94308059B57B3142E455B38A6EB92015	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\A8FABA189DB7D25FBA7CAC806625FD30	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\DC2135CED98D8A4D7C0CEE202BB0B810	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\E6024EAC88E6B6165D49FE3C95ADD735	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\F482C95F83F1B59228F1B1E720F2EDF1	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\F5A17C00E427F919C4A49EEF5AD0EE53	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\2BF68F4714092295550497DD56F57004	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\561F989D166B9195191D8592AEB81CDD	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\5C8DDA36D60247082B142836039F4636	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\60E31627FDA0A46932B0E5948949F2A5	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\904590238400AD963F77FAAAADC9BAB5	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\94308059B57B3142E455B38A6EB92015	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\A8FABA189DB7D25FBA7CAC806625FD30	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\DC2135CED98D8A4D7C0CEE202BB0B810	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\E6024EAC88E6B6165D49FE3C95ADD735	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\F482C95F83F1B59228F1B1E720F2EDF1	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\F5A17C00E427F919C4A49EEF5AD0EE53	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\075565f57e1abf53ccc9ca66560b8be0_cf637d81-e60d-4876-bf29-b151859738d6	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\83aa4cc77f591dfc2374580bbd95f6ba_cf637d81-e60d-4876-bf29-b151859738d6	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\HTML Help\hh.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\brndlog.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\brndlog.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop.htt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Internet Explorer Wallpaper.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\America Online 9.0.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\iTunes (2).lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\iTunes.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Netscape 7.0.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Netscape Mail & Newsgroups.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\QuickTime Player.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Show Desktop.scf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\008AD2D1.wpl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\fbc5FD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\MSO1033.acl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\MSO3082.acl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\MSOut11.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\OIS11.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\PowerP11.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\3½ Floppy (A).LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Back to School Checklist.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\CHANEL.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Codes.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Date.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Desktop.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\DRA.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\DRA14 - QandO - 12-4-06.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\DRA146B-midterm.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\DRA146B-midtermstuff.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\DRA42A-Sydney Dance Company.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\El_subjuntivo[1].LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\emils play.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Emperor of Emotions.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Greece Email.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\InterviewswithCodyandLaShonda.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\JZDDMDS0.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\My Documents.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\My Pictures.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\myspace support.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Nuriko.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\perceptiontest[1].LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Pictures Downloaded from AOL.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Removable Disk (F).LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Removable Disk (K).LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Reports.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\resignation letter.FF0001.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Templates.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\The Hiding Place.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\truffles2.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Uzbekistan (working).LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\V90442OQ.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Website on classes.ucdavis.edu.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\ww2.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\WWII comic book.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Word.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Word11.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\OIS\Toolbars.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\PowerPoint\PPT11.pcb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Proof\CUSTOM.DIC	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\CREDHIST	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\0a64772b-003c-493b-a46b-ac02680a7236	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\28289458-384a-4af6-8c19-94ba372c6965	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\2d76792e-7ab7-4a21-a863-8be835982239	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\65867aa9-c430-4f5e-9ea0-4e1f274b740e	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\74f0372d-8df4-4982-bcca-3826748e875a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\8bf82532-c9d7-4543-9363-64e8e19c474f	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\96b0e224-b3f8-4706-802b-a5c786e4da53	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1008\Preferred	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-763961499-2104366740-277374818-1003\65ec1fa3-ad0a-4e93-8d6d-0186a98549ea	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-763961499-2104366740-277374818-1003\Preferred	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates\Normal.dot	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates\~$Normal.dot	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\Themes\Custom.theme	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Word\~WRL0005.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Microsoft\Word\~WRL0674.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\pluginreg.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\blocklist.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarkbackups\bookmarks-2006-11-28.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarkbackups\bookmarks-2006-11-30.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarkbackups\bookmarks-2006-12-04.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarkbackups\bookmarks-2006-12-06.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarkbackups\bookmarks-2006-12-08.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarks.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\bookmarks.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cert8.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\chrome\userChrome-example.css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\chrome\userContent-example.css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\compatibility.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\compreg.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\downloads.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\extensions.cache	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\extensions.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\extensions.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\history.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\key3.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\kf.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\localstore.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\mimeTypes.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\prefs.js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\search.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\search.sqlite	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\secmod.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\urlclassifier2.sqlite	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\xpti.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\profiles.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\bookmarks.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\02457EC9d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\0A46395Bd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\0EB03AA1d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\115FA6F9d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\13EAEC38d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\16B47730d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\1BD62EC9d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\1D4A7A1Cd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\1E5AA904d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\1F33F9DDd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\1F6F7D99d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\214648D3d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\2A634957d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\2D4A7A1Cd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\2F146E00d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\316B47E4d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\3A2C6049d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\3E9305E9d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\4663FAE5d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\4ECE4EF1d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\5E4867F2d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\65E738A3d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\6981F29Ad01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\7C7DB86Fd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\890ECB07d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8B0ECB07d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8C0ECB07d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8C26BCDBd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8C30BCDBd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8C34BCDBd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8D0ECB07d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\8E0ECB07d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\903F425Bd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\9E5A3F59d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\9F3933C8d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\A85278C5d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\A9D09884d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\AB2CF054d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\B55980BFd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\B6BAAE45d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\BD193D32d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\BDC12ADDd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\BEFDF457d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\C1D74AF6d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\D2BEE26Cd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\D5A9ED2Bd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\DC12A4A8d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\DD85085Dd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\E51C9F8Bd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\E6AF716Ad01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\E715A586d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\E8C73C5Ed01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\_CACHE_001_	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\_CACHE_002_	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\_CACHE_003_	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\Cache\_CACHE_MAP_	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\cert7.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\chrome\chrome.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\chrome\userChrome-example.css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\chrome\userContent-example.css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\cookies.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\default-connections.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\default-invite.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\default-messages-icq.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\default-messages.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\history.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\key3.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\localstore.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\mimeTypes.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\panels.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\prefs.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\prefs.js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\search.rdf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\secmod.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\XUL.mfl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\registry.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp brown lands_map mp brown lands.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp cair andros_map mp cair andros.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp dagorlad_map mp dagorlad.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp dead marshes_map mp dead marshes.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp dunharrow_map mp dunharrow.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp east rohan_map mp east rohan.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp enedwaith_map mp enedwaith.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp fangorn_map mp fangorn.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp gap of rohan_map mp gap of rohan.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp osgiliath_map mp osgiliath.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp rhun_map mp rhun.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp southern ithilien_map mp southern ithilien.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp west emnet_map mp west emnet.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\MapPreviews\maps_map mp westfold_map mp westfold.tga	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\Options.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\PanadinoSkirmishStats.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\PhilapathySkirmishStats.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\Save\00000001.sav	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\Save\00000002.sav	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\Save\00000003.sav	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\My Battle for Middle-earth Files\Skirmish.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\AlaunchAst.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\App.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Bcr.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Copier.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\CopyToFax.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Creativity.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Data\Smapanel\appset.dsk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Data\Smapanel\setapp.lao	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Data\Smapanel\smapanel.dsk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Data\Smapanel\Smapanel.lao	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Data\Smapanel\ToolBar.lao	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Email.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\EPPApp.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\EVA.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\EVerifyAst.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\File.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\FileAst.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\fioall.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\NS_SCAN.INI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\OCR.INI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\OcrAst.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pda.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pdaast.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pim.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\appdb.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\emaildb.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\filter.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\filter_app.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\filter_email.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\filter_ocr.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\link.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\ocrdb.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\PMSETAP.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\pmsetap1.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\pmsetap2.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmApp\register.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\PMAPPUI.INI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\pmformat.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\PMTOAPP.INI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Pmtoapp1.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\Pmtoapp2.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\psa.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\PScanAst.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\SmaPanel.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Smart Panel\web.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\PictureGear Studio\application_stack	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\PictureGear Studio\pgs2.0.00.05300.mdb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo1.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo10.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo2.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo3.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo4.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo5.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo6.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo7.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo8.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo9.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\DynaButtons.class-73d0afc6-54480aad.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\DynaButtons.class-73d0afc6-54480aad.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\fphover.class-2c9834ce-29e3dfab.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\fphover.class-2c9834ce-29e3dfab.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\fphoverx.class-5ebdc3e4-1ec2251e.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\fphoverx.class-5ebdc3e4-1ec2251e.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\p1.GIF-52a53032-246ede7d.GIF	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\p1.GIF-52a53032-246ede7d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\p3.GIF-52c15f34-29fa4c9b.GIF	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\p3.GIF-52c15f34-29fa4c9b.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\PopButton.class-3e982650-3d070845.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\PopButton.class-3e982650-3d070845.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\PopObject.class-399aa49d-60c9ebd3.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\PopObject.class-399aa49d-60c9ebd3.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\TextScrollerApplet.class-21ab0a81-75cc63bb.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\TextScrollerApplet.class-21ab0a81-75cc63bb.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\v51.class-66fadd81-7c6888b2.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\v51.class-66fadd81-7c6888b2.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\v51Sleep.class-7e9ad752-787c560c.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\v51Sleep.class-7e9ad752-787c560c.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\arc.zip-25df0b9c-224a679f.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\count.jar-367f7d2e-2a5a672c.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\fsg_small.mp3-1f57b348-325f65bf.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\fsg_small.mp3-1f57b348-325f65bf.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\GameBoyEmuHtml.jar-256bd22-289400b5.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\GameBoyEmuHtml.jar-256bd22-289400b5.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\GameBoyEmuHtml.jar-36f3b10b-3716ed76.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\GameBoyEmuHtml.jar-36f3b10b-3716ed76.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1127603910.jar-62f1ff32-6a47fdfb.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1127603910.jar-62f1ff32-6a47fdfb.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-1f24eefb-18e76c0e.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-1f24eefb-18e76c0e.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-40eea143-746d57ea.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-40eea143-746d57ea.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-412965be-69876454.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-412965be-69876454.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-4f068622-6df8e4e7.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1564728926.jar-4f068622-6df8e4e7.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1921061343.jar-2fcd24eb-7638a4f7.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1921061343.jar-2fcd24eb-7638a4f7.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1921061343.jar-55f1baaa-19c711f7.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1921061343.jar-55f1baaa-19c711f7.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-1231f5a5-16f4ca13.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-1231f5a5-16f4ca13.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-1753ac2e-192e84ec.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-1753ac2e-192e84ec.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-26040a47-4ead744d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-26040a47-4ead744d.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-2bc32189-57f57e55.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-2bc32189-57f57e55.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-3396490a-7d10dd64.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-3396490a-7d10dd64.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-4d16dd8b-1e8df180.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-4d16dd8b-1e8df180.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-6e2d16c9-471ca0be.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-6e2d16c9-471ca0be.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-c60746f-5c055d1a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-c60746f-5c055d1a.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-e5ff0d0-438b490d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-1947691036.jar-e5ff0d0-438b490d.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-2078152629.jar-2d3072dc-1fd61989.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-2078152629.jar-2d3072dc-1fd61989.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-2128960987.jar-2776eb28-25cf2f61.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-2128960987.jar-2776eb28-25cf2f61.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-2128960987.jar-49789f46-13806f56.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-2128960987.jar-49789f46-13806f56.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-18b121c1-54394c6f.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-18b121c1-54394c6f.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-1fd79388-3f494beb.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-1fd79388-3f494beb.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-2c833663-45888a34.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-2c833663-45888a34.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-3904364a-6fa1445f.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-3904364a-6fa1445f.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-40baa9e8-285b6317.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-40baa9e8-285b6317.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-5866e364-491fd6d1.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-5866e364-491fd6d1.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-63be73fb-492c8c5c.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-63be73fb-492c8c5c.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-66df3fa7-52c4b320.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-66df3fa7-52c4b320.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-6764e5c3-21106005.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-6764e5c3-21106005.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-68c06ed-3eaf6f57.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-68c06ed-3eaf6f57.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-6a1c03c8-72cfd67a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-6a1c03c8-72cfd67a.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-74f72486-577a5440.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-74f72486-577a5440.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-b1ee2fe-4fdd7977.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-b1ee2fe-4fdd7977.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-d03d566-1aa56215.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-d03d566-1aa56215.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-d897b82-15f70016.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-589029650.jar-d897b82-15f70016.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-596037560.jar-41b92580-644d6c26.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-596037560.jar-41b92580-644d6c26.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-596037560.jar-67ddbb3f-421bcfd4.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-596037560.jar-67ddbb3f-421bcfd4.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-68822912.jar-451624fd-25d292da.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-68822912.jar-451624fd-25d292da.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-68822912.jar-645ac17f-6ed2cabc.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-68822912.jar-645ac17f-6ed2cabc.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-694633187.jar-55cea5e6-787ce4d2.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-694633187.jar-55cea5e6-787ce4d2.zip	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-15eeddde-40faa524.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-15eeddde-40faa524.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-17ca5de-322be38b.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-17ca5de-322be38b.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-2f2d8d1b-61fb6d61.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-2f2d8d1b-61fb6d61.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-3f157343-5c7f00a6.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-3f157343-5c7f00a6.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-4785fb7d-4aff7c57.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-4785fb7d-4aff7c57.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-571686b5-3417f9e0.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-571686b5-3417f9e0.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-72cc47c5-11a9a764.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader-824230363.jar-72cc47c5-11a9a764.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1255671138.jar-7a7255eb-2ec951b4.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1255671138.jar-7a7255eb-2ec951b4.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1300689402.jar-19c0f703-735e6c8f.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1300689402.jar-19c0f703-735e6c8f.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1300689402.jar-206e7ee6-5e7b271d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1300689402.jar-206e7ee6-5e7b271d.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1300689402.jar-469314a5-37e53837.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1300689402.jar-469314a5-37e53837.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-325a5dec-27b92e06.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-325a5dec-27b92e06.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-52dded01-1aea2231.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-52dded01-1aea2231.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-573df88-5b82f306.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-573df88-5b82f306.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-7c048266-1de0405d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-7c048266-1de0405d.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-7ea3896a-4ae4ab34.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader1348467808.jar-7ea3896a-4ae4ab34.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader208553592.jar-40620239-316e8966.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader208553592.jar-40620239-316e8966.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader208553592.jar-61a0531-54875b46.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\loader208553592.jar-61a0531-54875b46.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\mapview-231c29ff.jar-11e3fc58-14a03893.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\mapview-231c29ff.jar-11e3fc58-14a03893.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\mapview-7e88c22b.jar-2a642d2b-37d0a304.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\mapview-7e88c22b.jar-2a642d2b-37d0a304.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\mapview-cda23775.jar-22854292-3241ecbe.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\mapview-cda23775.jar-22854292-3241ecbe.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\passapplet-227ecdb0.jar-30c93968-44bcac78.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\passapplet-227ecdb0.jar-30c93968-44bcac78.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\sand7.jar-1c68ac55-3ab82f15.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\sand7.jar-1c68ac55-3ab82f15.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\ScrabulousClient.jar-2e0100f0-4d86938f.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\ScrabulousClient.jar-2e0100f0-4d86938f.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\deployment.properties	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\log\plugin142_05.trace	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\log\plugin150_06.trace	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\security\deployment.certs	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\security\trusted.certs	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Symantec\Shared\MyProfile.UserProfile	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Symantec\Shared\Options.VcPref	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected].cashengines[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected]nce.yahoo[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected]%20Day[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected]ycos[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected]!_At_the_Disco[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected]mug[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Counter-Strike.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\FilmLoop Player.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\LimeWire 4.12.6.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Mindless Activities.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Paint.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Play Pocket Tanks.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\24-7\Picture 001.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\24-7\Picture 002.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\24-7\Picture 003.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\24-7\Picture 004.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\24-7\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\b&w chair.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\b&w mirror.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\b&w sitting in chair.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\b&w window.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\blah.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 001.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 002.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 003.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 004.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 005.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 006.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 007.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 008.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 009.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 010.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 011.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 012.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 013.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 014.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 015.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 016.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 017.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 018.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 019.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 020.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 021.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 022.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 023.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 024.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 025.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 026.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 027.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 028.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 029.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 030.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Conceited 031.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\hios.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\horse.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\img005.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\img006.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\loser.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\matty.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\pleasant.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Sepia sitting.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\sidewayz phone.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\solarized.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Conceited\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Graduation\DSC05631.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Graduation\DSC05640.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Graduation\DSC05641.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Graduation\DSC05645.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Graduation\DSC05649.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Graduation\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\b&w chair.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\b&w mirror.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\b&w sitting in chair.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\b&w window.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\cartoon.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\img005.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\img006.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\pleasant.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\Sepia sitting.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\sidewayz phone.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Conceitedness!\solarized.jpg	Object is locked	skipp


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T557.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T608.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T659.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T710.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T761.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T812.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T863.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F00\T914.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T609.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T660.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T711.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T762.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T813.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T864.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F01\T915.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T559.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T610.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T661.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T712.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T763.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T814.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T865.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F02\T916.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T560.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T611.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T662.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T713.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T764.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T815.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T866.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F03\T917.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T561.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T612.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T663.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T714.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T765.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T816.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T867.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F04\T918.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T562.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T613.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T664.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T715.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T766.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T817.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T868.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F05\T919.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T563.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T614.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T665.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T716.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T767.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T818.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T869.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F06\T920.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T615.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T666.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T717.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T768.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T819.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T870.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F07\T921.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T565.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T616.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T667.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T718.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T769.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T820.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F08\T871.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T566.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T617.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T668.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T719.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T770.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T821.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F09\T872.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T567.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T618.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T669.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T720.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T771.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T822.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F10\T873.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F11\T568.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F11\T619.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F11\T670.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F11\T721.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F11\T772.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F11\T823.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F11\T874.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F12\T569.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F12\T620.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F12\T671.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F12\T722.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F12\T773.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F12\T824.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F12\T875.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F13\T570.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F13\T621.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F13\T672.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F13\T723.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F13\T825.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F13\T876.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F14\T571.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F14\T622.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F14\T673.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F14\T724.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F14\T775.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F14\T826.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F14\T877.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F15\T572.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F15\T623.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F15\T674.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F15\T776.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F15\T827.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F15\T878.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F16\T573.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F16\T624.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F16\T675.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F16\T726.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F16\T777.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F16\T828.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F16\T879.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F17\T574.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F17\T625.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F17\T676.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F17\T727.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F17\T778.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F17\T829.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F17\T880.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F18\T575.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F18\T626.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F18\T677.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F18\T728.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F18\T779.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F18\T830.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F18\T881.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F19\T576.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F19\T627.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F19\T678.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F19\T729.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F19\T780.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F19\T831.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F19\T882.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F20\T577.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F20\T628.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F20\T679.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F20\T730.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F20\T781.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F20\T832.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F20\T883.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F21\T578.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F21\T629.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F21\T680.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F21\T731.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F21\T782.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F21\T833.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F21\T884.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F22\T579.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F22\T630.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F22\T681.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F22\T732.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F22\T783.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F22\T834.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F22\T885.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F23\T580.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F23\T631.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F23\T682.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F23\T733.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F23\T784.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F23\T835.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F23\T886.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F24\T581.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F24\T632.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F24\T683.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F24\T734.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F24\T785.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F24\T836.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F24\T887.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F25\T582.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F25\T633.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F25\T684.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F25\T735.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F25\T786.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F25\T837.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F25\T888.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F26\T583.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F26\T634.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F26\T685.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F26\T736.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F26\T787.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F26\T838.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F26\T889.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F27\T584.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F27\T635.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F27\T686.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F27\T737.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F27\T788.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F27\T839.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F27\T890.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F28\T585.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F28\T636.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F28\T687.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F28\T738.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F28\T789.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F28\T840.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F28\T891.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F29\T586.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F29\T637.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F29\T688.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F29\T739.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F29\T790.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F29\T841.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F29\T892.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F30\T587.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F30\T638.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F30\T689.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F30\T740.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F30\T791.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F30\T842.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F30\T893.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F31\T588.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F31\T639.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F31\T690.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F31\T741.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F31\T792.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F31\T843.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F31\T894.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F32\T538.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F32\T589.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F32\T640.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F32\T691.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F32\T742.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F32\T793.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F32\T895.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F33\T539.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F33\T590.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F33\T641.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F33\T692.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F33\T743.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F33\T794.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F33\T845.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F33\T896.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F34\T540.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F34\T591.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F34\T642.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F34\T693.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F34\T744.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F34\T795.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F34\T846.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F34\T897.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F35\T541.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F35\T592.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F35\T643.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F35\T694.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F35\T745.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F35\T847.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F35\T898.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F36\T593.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F36\T644.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F36\T695.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F36\T797.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F36\T848.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F36\T899.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F37\T543.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F37\T594.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F37\T645.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F37\T696.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F37\T747.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F37\T798.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F37\T849.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F37\T900.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F38\T544.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F38\T595.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F38\T646.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F38\T697.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F38\T748.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F38\T799.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F38\T850.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F38\T901.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F39\T545.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F39\T596.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F39\T647.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F39\T698.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F39\T800.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F39\T851.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F39\T902.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F40\T546.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F40\T597.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F40\T648.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F40\T699.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F40\T750.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F40\T801.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F40\T852.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F40\T903.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F41\T547.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F41\T598.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F41\T649.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F41\T700.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F41\T751.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F41\T802.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F41\T853.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F41\T904.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F42\T548.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F42\T599.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F42\T650.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F42\T701.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F42\T752.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F42\T803.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F42\T854.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F42\T905.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F43\T549.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F43\T600.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F43\T651.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F43\T702.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F43\T753.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F43\T804.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F43\T855.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F43\T906.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F44\T550.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F44\T601.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F44\T652.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F44\T703.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F44\T754.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F44\T805.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F44\T856.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F44\T907.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F45\T551.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F45\T602.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F45\T653.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F45\T704.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F45\T755.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F45\T806.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F45\T857.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F45\T908.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F46\T552.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F46\T603.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F46\T654.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F46\T705.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F46\T756.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F46\T807.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F46\T858.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F46\T909.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F47\T553.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F47\T604.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F47\T655.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F47\T706.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F47\T757.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F47\T808.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F47\T859.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F47\T910.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F48\T554.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F48\T605.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F48\T656.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F48\T707.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F48\T758.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F48\T809.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F48\T860.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F48\T911.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F49\T555.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F49\T606.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F49\T657.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F49\T708.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F49\T759.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F49\T810.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F49\T861.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F49\T912.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F50\T556.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F50\T607.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F50\T658.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F50\T709.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F50\T760.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F50\T811.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F50\T862.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\F50\T913.ithmb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 001.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 002.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 003.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 004.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 005.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 006.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 007.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 008.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 009.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 010.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 011.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 012.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 013.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 014.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 015.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 016.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 017.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 018.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 019.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 020.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 021.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 022.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 023.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 024.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 025.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 026.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 027.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 028.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 029.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 030.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 031.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 032.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 033.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 034.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 035.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 036.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 037.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 038.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 039.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 040.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 041.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 042.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 043.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 044.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 045.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 046.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 047.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 048.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 049.jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 050.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 051.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 052.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 053.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 054.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 055.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 056.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 057.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 058.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 059.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 060.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 061.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 062.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 063.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 064.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 065.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 066.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 067.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 068.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 069.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 070.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 071.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 072.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 073.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 074.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 075.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 076.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 077.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 078.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 079.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 080.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 081.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 082.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 083.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 084.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 085.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 086.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 087.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 088.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 089.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 090.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 091.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 092.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 093.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 094.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 095.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 096.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 097.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 098.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 099.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 100.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 101.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 102.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 103.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 104.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 105.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 106.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 107.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 108.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 109.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 110.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 111.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 112.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 113.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 114.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 115.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 116.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 117.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 118.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 119.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 120.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 121.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 122.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 123.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 124.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 125.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 126.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 127.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 128.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 129.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 130.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 131.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 132.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 133.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 134.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 135.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 136.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 137.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 138.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 139.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 140.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 141.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 142.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 143.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 144.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 145.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 146.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 147.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 148.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 149.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 150.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 151.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 152.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 153.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 154.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 155.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 156.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 157.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 158.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 159.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 160.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Mexico '06\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\iPod Photo Cache\Photo Database	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\kC007.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 001.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 002.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 003.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 004.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 005.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 006.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 007.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 008.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 009.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 010.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 011.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 012.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 013.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 014.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 015.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 016.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 017.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 018.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 019.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 020.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 021.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 022.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 023.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 024.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 025.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 026.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 027.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 028.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 029.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 030.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 031.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 032.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 033.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 034.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 035.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 036.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 037.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 038.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 039.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 040.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 041.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 042.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 043.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 044.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 045.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 046.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 047.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 048.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 049.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 050.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 051.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 052.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 053.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 054.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 055.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 056.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 057.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 058.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 059.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 060.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 061.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 062.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 063.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 064.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 065.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 066.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 067.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 068.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 069.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 070.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 071.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 072.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 073.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 074.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 075.jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 076.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 077.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 078.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 079.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 080.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 081.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 082.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 083.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 084.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 085.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 086.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 087.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 088.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 089.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 090.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 091.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 092.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 093.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 094.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 095.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 096.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 097.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 098.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 099.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 100.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 101.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 102.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 103.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 104.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 105.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 106.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 107.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 108.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 109.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 110.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 111.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 112.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 113.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 114.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 115.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 116.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 117.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 118.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 119.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 120.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 121.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 122.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 123.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 124.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 125.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 126.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 127.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 128.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 129.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 130.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 131.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 132.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 133.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 134.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 135.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 136.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 137.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 138.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 139.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 140.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 141.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 142.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 143.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 144.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 145.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 146.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 147.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 148.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 149.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 150.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 151.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 152.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 153.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 154.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 155.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 156.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 157.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 158.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 159.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Mexico '06 160.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mexico '06\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\3AMIGOS-2.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\AGO.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\baddies.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\Bille.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\british library.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\cartoon.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\Conceited 001.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\Conceited 002.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\Demon Death.PNG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\foamy #2.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\foamy.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\Hayley.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\images.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\Internet Explorer Wallpaper #2.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\Internet Explorer Wallpaper #3.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\Internet Explorer Wallpaper.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\janet nd alexa.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\Janet, Alexa, Becca.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\kenshin.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\New Years.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\Nuriko.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\pimpd.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Micellanius\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mr. Matthew's Birthday\Picture 006.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mr. Matthew's Birthday\Picture 007.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Mr. Matthew's Birthday\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\alex.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\ali.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\ariel.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\bad pic of ariel.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\blurry tay nd alexa.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\blurry.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\Conceited 012.avi	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\Elise.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\grrr!.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\katyann.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\kC nd alexa.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\kC.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\Kissy![elise].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\lick.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\Sean nd Ali.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\Sean nd kC.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\skyler.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\stevo.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\Tay and Ali.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\tay nd alexa.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\Tay's sassy face.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\Tay, Gabe, nd Seanzy.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\taylor.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\ted.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\RHS\wow, wow, cow.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\slip008.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\abby.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\abby2.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\abbyalexa.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\abbyalybrenda.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\abbycolin.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\abbyellie.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\abbyjulian.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\abbysimone.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\abercrombiemodels.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\alexa.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\balconyparty.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\boyband1.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\boyband10.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\boyband11.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\boyband12.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\boyband13.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\boyband14.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\boyband2.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\boyband3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\boyband4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\boyband6.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\boyband7.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\boyband8.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\boyband9.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\brenda.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\colin.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\colinken.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\coolpeople.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\ellie3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\elliecolin.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\gangster1.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\gangster2.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\gangster3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\gangster6.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\homies.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\homies10.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\homies11.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\homies13.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\homies14.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\homies3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\homies4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\homies5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\homies6.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\homies7.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\homies8.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\hotties.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\hotties2.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\hotties3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\hotties4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\jazzysimone.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\jordancolin.jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\ken.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\ken2.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\ken3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\me-1.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\me.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\meabby.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\mealexa.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\mebrian.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\meellie.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\metheninja.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\monikwaah.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\pimp.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\pimp2.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\sad.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Stanford '06\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\DSC05326.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\DSC05327.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\DSC05330.JPG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 001.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 002.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 003.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 004.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 005.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 006.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 007.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 008.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 009.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 010.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 011.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 012.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 013.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 014.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 015.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 016.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 017.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thanksgiving 018.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thanksgiving\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 008.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 009.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 010.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 011.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 012.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 013.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 014.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 015.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 016.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 017.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 018.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 019.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 020.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Picture 021.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Scanned Pictures\Youth Awards\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Steam.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Study_Guide_Weeks_8&9partI.doc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\Windows Movie Maker.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\~$udy_Guide_Weeks_8&9partI.doc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Links\Customize Links.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Links\Free Hotmail.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Links\Windows Marketplace.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Links\Windows Media.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Links\Windows.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\IE Add-on site.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\IE site on Microsoft.com.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Marketplace.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Microsoft At Home.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Microsoft At Work.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Welcome to IE7.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\MSN.com.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Radio Station Guide.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Sony\My Sony.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Sony\Sony Home.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Sony\Sony ImageStation.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Sony\Sony Music.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Sony\Sony Pictures.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Sony\Sony Store.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Sony\VAIO Special Offers.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Sony\VAIO Support.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Sony Bundled Software\Adobe.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Sony Bundled Software\America Online.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Favorites\Sony Bundled Software\Intuit.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Cache\AcroFnt06.lst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Cache\Search\559355cb68ad5375ba0e9e69f103d969.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Cache\Search\a7734046397b596dc632ed06508859b7.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\7.0\Cache\AcroFnt07.lst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Adobe\Color\ACECache4.lst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\1149985002\alex\metrics\cmls_cs.tlv	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\1149985002\alex\metrics\cmls_ms.tlv	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\1149985002\alex\profile.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00001	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00002	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00003	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00004	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00005	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00006	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00007	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00008	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00009	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00010	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00011	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00012	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00013	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00014	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\common.cls	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\profile.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPodDevices.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iTunes.pref	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iTunesPrefs.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\00\04\11\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-9C79FF87D7F75B40.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\00\09\00\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-303C3881BB1E3090.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\01\09\00\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-303C3881BB1E3091.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\02\09\00\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-303C3881BB1E3092.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\03\09\00\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-303C3881BB1E3093.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\04\09\00\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-303C3881BB1E3094.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\05\04\11\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-9C79FF87D7F75B45.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\10\01\13\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-CAB74B971FDA2D1A.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\10\15\00\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-EF7E00E37C2030FA.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\11\03\11\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-9C79FF87D7F75B3B.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\11\09\07\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-42543F29AB99479B.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\12\09\07\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-42543F29AB99479C.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\12\15\05\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-9C79FF87D7F755FC.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\13\09\07\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-42543F29AB99479D.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\14\09\07\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-42543F29AB99479E.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\15\02\07\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-F07262712207872F.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\thumbnails\15\09\07\9FD4C54F7CD158C3-42543F29AB99479F.itc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\01\01\11cd595c-459e576f-cc807024-d1f8f3c8.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\01\12\1c957c5e-da172ac5-f4245909-328bb439.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\02\08\2857c377-59511e4a-0f6b0bb6-07224530.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\03\01\3197130c-e703ea61-ab6edecc-5ca747cc.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\03\02\321305e7-fe8e9f99-3b730419-8f8465b0.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\03\03\3345b575-3008b26b-b1b33ab4-b54c7c34.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\03\12\3c7a23fb-a906b9e6-13ef62df-c7da4fae.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\05\04\54f8ebf7-3c1f854f-e77f66fa-eeeb38e9.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\05\06\56847c7b-f77e3923-1eb55221-859c6905.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\06\02\62080206-8573a544-32411b26-b9c80dcd.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\06\08\6801bf63-f7a45fa8-359b452f-3f0e5c32.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\06\08\6848f1c9-c2c7563e-e9ea5802-292ce65b.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\06\10\6a19b427-c223a846-f440aa07-f1e5f5e8.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\07\09\7943295f-b09d0fbd-9867070c-d8f73b4f.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\08\09\898f0939-50afee46-84eab382-7c9a1279.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\09\03\9308d5b0-6da0c86a-3444586e-f7e0c645.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\10\14\aef91315-5d7678ee-fbe43334-ca8c0323.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\11\00\b0a69fd5-c2a6a5bb-139d1638-4ca83a67.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\11\00\b0b8fdf7-b60fe9de-d3191859-11a5e185.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\12\03\c315adc4-a8068674-95bc9419-de61e226.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\12\03\c38238f5-153e56d9-78bde062-45281166.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\12\08\c8fd3441-66452026-5096f9e8-655edda1.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\12\11\cb9b240a-0fba9a1d-7d0ae75b-20651a18.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\12\12\cc421c10-ed27a3ae-747aa744-a5544087.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\12\14\ce7bc489-220d4531-5b7b280d-757599f5.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\13\02\d21cb3a3-facce4d9-96b553f6-4c5a8648.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\13\06\d6257504-e0ad607d-26eade94-add05bb7.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\13\07\d700bb11-eab02f6d-84c650e1-1362a373.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\14\02\e2dfba9f-79b74c32-b2bd0a27-141ad734.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\15\07\f7327652-e9ce3477-df22b350-28bf6fb2.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads\15\15\ffe4596e-1761c4ec-be7354cc-ab210541.qtch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\csc.exe.3e4ac0af.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\EFlyer_Popup.exe.9896f539.ini.inuse	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\hpqimzone.exe.3204510e.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\hpqthb08.exe.a935d1e0.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\fusioncache.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\1.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\1.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\10.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\10.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\11.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\11.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\12.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\12.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\13.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\13.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\14.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\14.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\15.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\15.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\16.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\16.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\17.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\17.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\18.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\18.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\19.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\19.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\2.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\2.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\20.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\20.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\21.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\21.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\3.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\3.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\5.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\5.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\6.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\6.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\7.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\7.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\8.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\8.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\9.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\9.tif	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\DirectoryMap.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\LastWrite.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\administrativeInfo.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\administrativeInfo.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumImagesTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\CB_Server_Errors.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\EXIFTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\EXIFTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\EXIFTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.fpk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.fpt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordImagesTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\managedFolderTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\managedFolderTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\pathnameTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\pathnameTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\pathnameTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\propertiesTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\propertiesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\propertiesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFImagesTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\framePref.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\handle.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\MyImagesPrefs.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\MyImagesState.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\MyImagesWelcome.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\oov1_skindefV3.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\RWKeywordsEXIF.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\1107d7b4_319981.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\1261e088_38990.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\235cf398_42513.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\4a58a0b9_407993.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\5cb92e14_67852.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\67113e3e_2396213.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\6b98eed2_537954.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\a2e81ead_125694.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\aa9cac5e_73938.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\aeb8b4a9_18743.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\assetFiles.settings	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\b2981143_543159.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\b4b1a025_608789.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\c00ba25b_14354.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\d0801f17_1004834.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\d69b1b3f_195289.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\deae004a_263418.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\f0572c51_263874.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\fc624b39_225893.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\Vault\vaultFiles.settings	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\VaultPrefs.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\IconCache.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{E20537A1-96A8-4418-856B-F4A3389421A1}\Microsoft\Outlook Express\Folders.dbx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{E20537A1-96A8-4418-856B-F4A3389421A1}\Microsoft\Outlook Express\Inbox.dbx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{E20537A1-96A8-4418-856B-F4A3389421A1}\Microsoft\Outlook Express\Offline.dbx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\IsolatedStorage\4yd1z4wg.es3\2lecqobr.xww\StrongName.xitmqsrqvpqpovqi5kx5u3ghwej4ru23\AssemFiles\hpqedit.settings	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\IsolatedStorage\4yd1z4wg.es3\2lecqobr.xww\StrongName.xitmqsrqvpqpovqi5kx5u3ghwej4ru23\AssemFiles\hpqprjfx.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\IsolatedStorage\4yd1z4wg.es3\2lecqobr.xww\StrongName.xitmqsrqvpqpovqi5kx5u3ghwej4ru23\identity.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\IsolatedStorage\4yd1z4wg.es3\2lecqobr.xww\StrongName.xitmqsrqvpqpovqi5kx5u3ghwej4ru23\info.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds\FeedsStore.feedsdb-ms	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds\Microsoft Feeds~\Microsoft at Home~.feed-ms	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds\Microsoft Feeds~\Microsoft at Work~.feed-ms	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\4GCEUQK3\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\JKYX2KZP\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\JP0GCRFN\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\JP0GCRFN\fwlink[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\WL42UCSK\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\WL42UCSK\fwlink[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\FORMS\FRMCACHE.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\HelpCtr\D23D0028-A543-4767-B4AA-1581D8E1CDB2_1033.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\HelpCtr\HelpSessionHistory.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\brndlog.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MSIMGSIZ.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\CurrentDatabase_219.wmdb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\CurrentDatabase_360.wmdb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\CurrentDatabase_59R.wmdb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\LocalMLS_3.wmdb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\wmdbexport.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Movie Maker\MEDIATAB0.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\OFFICE\ONetConfig\76515d3487e49840af7c4debae4d536a.sig	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\OFFICE\ONetConfig\76515d3487e49840af7c4debae4d536a.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\OIS\OIScatalog.cag	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.pst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Media\10.0\WMSDKNS.DTD	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Media\10.0\WMSDKNS.XML	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Media\9.0\WMSDKNS.DTD	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Media\9.0\WMSDKNS.XML	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Works\Portfolio\wsbsamp.wsb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\007FE5E7d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\07783963d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\077F3963d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\08AF1439d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\0AFB9CCFd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\0B1BEDD5d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\0C84608Cd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\11006A3Ed01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\195D3963d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\195E3963d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\1A74CD49d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\1CC455F1d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\1F22F21Cd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\20B78FE8d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\23388667d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\259A88C0d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\27F9E723d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\2D61FE18d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\2DFB3963d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\386BBCA9d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\38AB7339d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\3EDEAD09d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\3FB08FDAd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\40ABB325d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\42B1743Ed01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\46393963d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\49172C69d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\4C404D35d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\50CD5352d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\52437287d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\547BF5ECd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\561FFFB7d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\59A88571d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\5A072144d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\60223578d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\654792B8d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\6908D73Cd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\6C1B62EDd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\6DE69AC2d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\6FB2A811d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\6FB8A811d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\6FB9A811d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\6FBAA811d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\6FBFA811d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\715E7D8Dd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\72463892d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\73186AE0d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\73400F79d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\73448E9Fd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\734B7676d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\734B767Dd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\734B966Ed01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\7B83D4BFd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\7B949E09d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\7BA0F494d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\7C77D149d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\7C781D39d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\7C7A0096d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\7C7B8F0Cd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\7D2ADFF4d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\7EA1D150d01	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\808C7DE5d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\8316C6E9d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\85752911d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\8958BAFBd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\8B744B38d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\8C6FCC80d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\8C854BA8d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\90B1E21Ed01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\91035853d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\91075853d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\91115853d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\91195853d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\99E7F844d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\9CD01496d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\9F6E93C0d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\A43F6BFEd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\AA0711BFd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\AA0B11BFd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\AA1A11BFd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\AA2811BFd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\AA2C11BFd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\AA3611BFd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\AA3911BFd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\AFF6A897d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\B0E4292Fd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\B1DB905Cd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\B4F0673Ed01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\B6C5C1D0d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\B7497183d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\BC746BD4d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\BF3055F1d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\C07D9F10d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\C28B0F5Cd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\C672DE5Bd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\C7B83DDCd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\CB9D26D0d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\CD78D276d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\CE0BFEEDd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\CEF7ACEEd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\D04850ACd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\D0D43A44d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\D1787A34d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\D1A4125Bd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\D39B1E70d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\D44405DDd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\D46CCBE8d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\D58A2FF7d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\D6592462d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\DBFCDBE3d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\DC1DB316d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\DCB1B0E2d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\DD78DC9Bd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\DDFDC316d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\E1A1E885d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\E40D477Dd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\E7AA9122d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\E7AD9837d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\E7B7487Bd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\E93733E7d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\E97B0405d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\EB1E98AAd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\EB66C585d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\F45955F0d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\F68C0CEDd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\FBE3DA01d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\FC968310d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\FD578DFBd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\FE10B7BFd01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\FF8D50C7d01	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\_CACHE_001_ Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\_CACHE_002_	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\_CACHE_003_	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\Cache\_CACHE_MAP_	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\XPC.mfl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\XUL.mfl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\8b8fb1b9-e456-47e5-94d5-63362c0832b4\359a3ca1-a0a5-4e30-ab5a-8c6544c03eb2	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\8b8fb1b9-e456-47e5-94d5-63362c0832b4\967bc3de-de25-48d8-b583-6f3517a9a5d4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\8b8fb1b9-e456-47e5-94d5-63362c0832b4\ad15f4ac-c9df-46e6-ac2c-1c8f62ea8a7f	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\8b8fb1b9-e456-47e5-94d5-63362c0832b4\c2cfa987-9e8a-46db-8594-c02a47608355	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\8b8fb1b9-e456-47e5-94d5-63362c0832b4\cb27ecbe-c541-4a4b-b935-d631029e8d0f	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\8b8fb1b9-e456-47e5-94d5-63362c0832b4\highpriority.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\8b8fb1b9-e456-47e5-94d5-63362c0832b4\manifest.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\packagelist.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\{7148F0A6-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0142050}\1033.MST	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Application Data\{7148F0A6-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0142050}\Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_05.msi	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\History\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012007071620070723\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012007080220070803\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\100cd4.mst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\20ef82d.mst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\2E85958.dmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\2F49CE31.TMP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\43gcjvgahnu44.ths	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\655f2.mst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\73a13D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\895440.mst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\8d16b7.mst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\a1caec3.mst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\a201166.mst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\a2172ac.mst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\AAX17C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\AAX17E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\AAXFD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\abc123.pid	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\abc123lPIXa.exe	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\abc123TCcga.exe	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\001.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\002.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\003.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\004.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\005.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\006.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\007.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\008.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\009.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\010.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\011.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\012.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\013.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\014.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\015.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\016.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\017.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\018.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\019.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\020.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\021.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\022.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\023.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\024.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\025.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\026.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\027.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\028.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\029.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\030.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\031.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\032.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\033.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\034.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\035.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\036.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\037.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\038.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\039.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\040.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\041.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\042.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\043.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\044.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\045.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\046.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\047.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\048.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\00000001\049.jpg.pgc	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATDataCache\PGDIR.MAP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ATERMXTA.emf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\AutoRun.exe	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\AutoRunGUI.dll	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\c9ufu7xc.php	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cddb\14897152\cddb.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\control.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\d9d5.mst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\dat145.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\dat49.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\datA0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO100.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO101.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO102.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO103.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO104.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO105.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO106.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO108.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO10A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO10B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO10C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO10D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO10E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO11.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO111.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO112.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO113.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO114.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO115.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO116.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO117.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO118.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO119.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO11A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO11E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO11F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO120.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO1233.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO12E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO13.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO132.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO135.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO13B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO14.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO140.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO145.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO146.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO15.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO154.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO156.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO169.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO17.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO19.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO19E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO1B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO1CB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO1D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO1E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO1EE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO1F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO21.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO23.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO25.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO27.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO283.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO29.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO2B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO2D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO2E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO2F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO31.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO33.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO348.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO34B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO36.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO37.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO39.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO3B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO3CB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO3D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO3F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO41.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO42.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO43.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO432.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO45.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO452.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO46.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO47.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO484.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO490.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO4A8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO4B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO4C6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO4D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO4D8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO4D9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO4E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO4F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO50.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO51.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO55.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO55F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO56.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO59.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO5A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO5AA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO5AD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO5B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO5DE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO5F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO5F9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO60.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO605.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO61.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO621.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO65.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO66.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO67.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO69.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO6B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO6D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO70.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO70B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO72.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO73.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO75.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO77.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO79.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO7B6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO7C6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO7D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO7E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO7F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO7F4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO80.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO81.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO826.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO82E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO83.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO84.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO86.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO89.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO8C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO8D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO8E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO8F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO92.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO94.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO95.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO96.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO97.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO9A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO9D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO9E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIO9F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOA0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOA1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOA6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOA7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOA72.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOA8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOA9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOAA9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOAC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOAD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOB0B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOB1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOB2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOB4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOB5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOB55.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOB7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOB9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOBA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOBB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOBC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOBD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOBF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOC1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOC2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOC3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOC4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOC5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOC6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOCA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOCB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOCC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOCD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOD0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOD1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOD3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOD5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOD8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOD9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIODA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIODD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIODE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIODF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOE0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOE1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOE3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOE4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOE8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOE9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOEA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOEB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOEC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOEE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOF1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOF2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOF3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOF9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOFA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOFB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOFC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOFE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\DIOFF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ee92rava.ABI	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\eir4rabqevrj.ABI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla14C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla14D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla14E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla14F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla15.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla150.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla151.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla152.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla153.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla16C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla16D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla17A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla348.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla34E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla42F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla430.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla431.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla432.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla711.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla712.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla764.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla765.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla766.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla767.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla76A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla76B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla76C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla831.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla832.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla9A5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\fla9AA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\flaC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\flaD6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\flaF5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\gtb2AA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\gtb2AA.tmp.cab	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\gtb2D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\gtb2D.tmp.cab	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\gtb5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\gtb6E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\gtb6E.tmp.cab	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\gtb7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\History\History.IE5\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\hpodvd09.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\hpzEN3xu.hlp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT105.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT106.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT107.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT108.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT109.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT10A.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT2E3.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT2E4.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT2E5.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT2E8.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT2E9.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT2EA.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT50.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT51.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT52.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT61.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT62.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT63.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT66.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT67.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT68.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT69.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT6A.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT6B.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT6C.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT6D.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT6E.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT7D.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT7E.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT7F.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT8F.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT90.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMT91.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTB9.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTBA.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTBB.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTC6.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTC7.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTC8.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTC9.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTCA.dtd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTF1.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTF2.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTF3.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTF4.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTF5.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\IMTF6.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\iTunesSetupAdminFBC.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\iTunesSetup[1]194.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\java_install_reg.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\jupdate1.5.0.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\jusched.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\lafD3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Macromedia Licensing Cleanup.0001	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR10.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR100.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR101.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR102.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR103.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR104.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR105.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR106.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR107.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR108.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR109.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR10A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR10B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR10C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR10D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR10E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR10F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR11.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR110.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR111.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR112.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR113.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR114.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR115.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR116.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR117.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR118.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR119.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR11A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR11B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR11C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR12.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1230.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1231.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR12E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR12F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR13.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR133.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR134.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR14.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR15.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR154.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR155.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR16.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR167.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR168.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR17.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR18.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR19.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR19A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR19B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1C9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1CA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1EB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1EC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR20.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR21.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR22.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR23.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR24.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR25.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR26.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR27.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR28.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR29.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR30.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR31.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR32.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR33.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR34.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR346.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR347.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR35.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR36.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR37.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR38.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR39.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3C9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3CA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR40.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR41.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR42.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR43.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR44.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR45.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR46.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR47.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR48.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR482.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR483.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR48E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR48F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR49.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR4A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR4B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR4C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR4D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR4D4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR4D5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR4D6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR4D7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR4E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR4F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR50.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR51.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR52.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR53.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR54.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR55.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR55D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR55E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR56.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR57.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR58.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR59.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5DC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5DD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR60.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR603.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR604.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR61.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR61F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR62.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR620.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR63.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR64.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR65.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR66.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR67.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR68.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR69.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR6A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR6B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR6C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR6D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR6E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR6F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR70.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR709.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR70A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR71.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR72.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR73.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR74.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR75.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR76.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR77.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR78.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR79.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7B4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7B5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7C4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7C5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7F2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7F3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR80.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR81.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR82.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR824.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR825.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR83.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR84.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR85.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR86.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR87.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR88.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR89.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR8A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR8B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR8C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR8D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR8E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR8F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR90.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR91.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR92.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR93.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR94.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR95.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR96.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR97.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR98.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR99.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR9A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR9B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR9C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR9D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR9E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAR9F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARA0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARA1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARA2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARA3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARA4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARA5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARA6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARA6E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARA6F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARA7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARA8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARA9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARAA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARAA7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARAA8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARAB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARAC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARAD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARAE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARAF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARB0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARB1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARB2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARB3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARB4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARB5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARB53.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARB54.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARB6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARB7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARB8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARB9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARBA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARBB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARBC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARBD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARBE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARBF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARC0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARC1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARC2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARC3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARC4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARC5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARC6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARC7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARC8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARC9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARCA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARCB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARCC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARCD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARCE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARCF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARD0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARD1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARD2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARD3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARD4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARD5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARD6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARD7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARD8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARD9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARDA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARDB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARDC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARDD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARDE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARDF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARE0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARE1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARE2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARE3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARE4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARE5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARE6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARE7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARE8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARE9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAREA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAREB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAREC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARED.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAREE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MAREF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARF0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARF1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARF2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARF3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARF4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARF5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARF6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARF7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARF8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARF9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARFA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARFB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARFC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARFD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARFE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MARFF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\mdxgthkn.sys	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MSI1ac87.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MSI549d5.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MSI580c0.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MSIa03e6.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MSIa03e7.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MSIa03e8.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MSIa03e9.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MSIf6bb2.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\msninst.inf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\msnmusax.ocx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MsnMusic.exe	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\MsnWmpPl.dll	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\outlook logging\firstrun.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\PMShared	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\QTInstallCode.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\qtplugin.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\scwCE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\scwF8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\set206.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\set207.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\setup_wm.exe	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\SIntf16.dll	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\SIntf32.dll	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\SIntfNT.dll	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\SNDMon.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS10.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS104.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS105.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS106.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS107.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS108.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS10A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS10C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS10F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS110.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS114.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS119.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS11B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS11C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS11F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS121.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS1234.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS125.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS127.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS128.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS129.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS12A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS12C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS130.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS133.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS135.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS137.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS13C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS140.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS146.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS148.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS150.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS15D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS16.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS16A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS16F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS17.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS17C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS18.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS19.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS1A3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS1B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS1CD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS1F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS1F4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS20.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS20B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS215.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS22E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS28.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS2B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS2BB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS2C8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS2DC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS31.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS3B3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS3C0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS3DF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS3E0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS408.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS41A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS43.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS43C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS44C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS450.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS45C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS468.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS48.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS4A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS4C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS4CA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS4D1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS4F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS4F5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS50.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS50D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS51.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS52B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS53.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS54.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS57.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS5A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS5D5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS5E0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS5F5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS60.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS62.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS623.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS63.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS64.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS647.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS65.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS658.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS66F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS67.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS6A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS6B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS6F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS70.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS71.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS74.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS75.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS77.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS78.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS7A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS7A8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS7B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS7B8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS7C8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS7D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS7E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS7F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS820.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS83.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS84.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS87.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS89.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS8A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS8E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS92.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS93.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS959.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STS9DD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSA0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSA1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSA3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSA4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSA71.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSA9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSA9E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSAA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSAAB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSB12.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSB57.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSB7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSBD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSBF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSC7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSC8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSCD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSCE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSD1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSD3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSD5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSD6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSD7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSDA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSDD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSDF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSE1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSE4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSE5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSE6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSE9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSEF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSF0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSF3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSF4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSF5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSF6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSF7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSF9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSFA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSFB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\STSFC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\0201D214A8[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\0201D2530B[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\1186747525_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\1187637561_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\1558[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\1910[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\2278[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\2585[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\26[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\2726[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\2746[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\2779[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\2812[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\2843[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\2866[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\2979[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\2995[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\3077[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\3083[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\3093[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\3104[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\3106[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\3112[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\3112[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\3118[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\3128[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\31[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\7107[1].click%2FFUCWKBGNLEKLGLICPNWLJGHNROPOTEYTQGENMGQPSMQTIKLGEITKGLCLJEYQXHRUJUCUOEFMFNLFGG%2F	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\81388328514844fd937fec3a8ae0e84b6a86c35db9ad4d099a3c13eeefd9b560[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\;ord=359781017[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\aboutus[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\activity;src=924852;met=1;v=1;pid=14066978;aid=46036649;ko=0;cid=18155786;rid=18173681;rv=2;&timestamp=1158901280828;eid1=2;ecn1=0;etm1=8;[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\adc_waa_swing_120x600[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\adjs[1].php	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\adjs[2].php	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\adjs[3].php	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\adjs[4].php	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\adventurequest100x100-2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\adx[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\ag_home_300x250[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\ag_puzzlesboardsmenu_1x1[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\allTheKingsMen_02_300x250_content_show[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\antcity[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\appleattack[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\arrow_orange[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\aslframe[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\aslframe[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\backimg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\ballrevamped4[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\battleforgondor[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\battlegrounds2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\bg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\blank[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\bluray_passion_728x90_30k_u[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\box_tc[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\btn_buy[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\btn_vote[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\bugonawire[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\button_login_main[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\b_Squares_off[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\CA2J0LIF.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\CA85EBKD.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\CABY9O9T.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\CACL67GF.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\CAGXUH3C.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\CAH40RP9.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\CAKXIZ43.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\CANUKRJX.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\CAQZU3Y1.swf	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\cat_head_4[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\CAVYM5JB.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\CAXZ4U0R.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\CAYARPXM.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\CAZQC7BP.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\centerCopyright[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\chase_leadback1_0606[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\clashnslash[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\click[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\click[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\click[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\clip92682[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\clip92774[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\clip95057[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\clip95206[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\colorcommander[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\contact[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\contact[2].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\control_next[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\control_previous[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\crossdomain[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\dc_flash[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\df300x250[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\diags[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\divider4[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\divider_blue[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\divider_blue_vert[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\documentwrite[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\eBayExpress_June06_728x90[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\feeds_toplist[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\flashv10[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\flashwrite_1_2[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\flash_nav[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\foursecondfrenzy[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\foursecondfury[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\game_catapult[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\get[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\get[1].media	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\get[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\get[2].media	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\get[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\gogohappy[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\guyrpg[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\homepage;sz=300x250;mv=;dma=;zip=;cid=;tid=;genre=;rt=;ord=040311040311;tile=2[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\icon_nav_new[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\ImageRenderer[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\ImageRenderer[2].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\index[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\instrBox_tl[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\Intel_120x600[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\i_envelope[1].gif Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\i_gameroom[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\i_iconkey[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\i_partyroom[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\jackrussell[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\JC_phase1_728x90_p_left[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\j[10].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\j[1].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\j[2].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\j[3].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\j[4].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\j[5].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\j[6].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\j[7].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\j[8].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\j[9].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\killkenny[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\killkenny[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\leftBorder2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\leftBorder[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\leftTopCopyright[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\links[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\LogoDotcom[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\lostyourmarbles[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\mainRightBorder[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\main[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\menu[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\mutants2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\myspace[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\news[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\ngbanner1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\onlinenow[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\pc[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\pixel[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\pokersuperstars2-60x60[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\popUpWindow[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\primesuspects60x60[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\Product_xBox_728x90[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\p_down[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\p_down[2].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\p_left[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\p_right[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\raidenx[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\rss2[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\search_button[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\settings313[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\spacer[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\stickicide2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\stickmansam4[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\streetsofvalhalla[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\subBottom1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\subBottom1[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\subHeaderBg1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\subHeaderBottomRight1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\subHeaderTopLeft1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\subHeaderTopLeft3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\s[1].458848	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\s[1].462629	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\s[1].52099	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\s[1].726111	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\s[1].793901	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\tab4_off[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\tank1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\text_group[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\text_group[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\tg_dynastystreet[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\tg_mariorampage[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\tg_matrixbullettimefighting[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\theaterselectionpage;abr=!ie;sz=160x600;mv=;dma=sanfranciscooaklandsanjose;zip=94534;cid=0;tid=;genre=;rt=;ord=040320040320;tile=2[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\topSeporator[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\track[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\trapped[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\trpix[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\trpix[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\tsp_brenden3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\ttb_slogan1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\ttb_tagline1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\tvlistings[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\uistrings[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\unrealflash[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\v4flash[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\view[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\virtualvillagers-60x60[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\welcome_playbutton[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\worlddefense[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\wpnfire[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\zwinky_a1_120X600[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\_greenlabyrinth[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1UZCT6R\_xgenhq[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\006[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\0201D20472[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\07[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\0918_bungiedentist[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\1186892924_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\1187467798_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\1187841962_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\1540[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\1560[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\1776[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\1855[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\1912[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\2051[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\2414[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\2776[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\283988_7B4EF564-0493-4983-AC6A-963CFC2BA2AF[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\2913[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\2952[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\300x250[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\300x250_carpetsale[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\300x250_guess_who[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\3031[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\3046[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\3091[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\3092[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\3099[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\3100[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\3102[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\3105[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\3114[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\3119[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\368806[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\606706[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\728x90[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\728x90_b[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\81388328514844fd937fec3a8ae0e84b6a86c35db9ad4d099a3c13eeefd9b560a[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\8qazwsxed[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\95[3].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\;ord=352956044[2]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\aboutus[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\activity;src=924852;met=1;v=1;pid=14066978;aid=46036649;ko=0;cid=18155786;rid=18173681;rv=2;&timestamp=1158901266828;eid1=2;ecn1=1;etm1=6;[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\activity;src=924852;met=1;v=1;pid=14066978;aid=46036649;ko=0;cid=18155786;rid=18173681;rv=2;&timestamp=1158901298828;eid1=2;ecn1=0;etm1=18;[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\ac_logo_130x30_grey[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\adjs[1].php	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\adjs[2].php	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\adServer[1].aspx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\advquest_rot[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\ag_home_1x1[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\ag_sportsskillmenu_1x1[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\alienabductions[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\armorgames[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\armorheroes[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\ascapdetroit-1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\asldata[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\aslframe[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\aslframe[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\back1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\background_top_repeat[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\back_repeat1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\banner3_west[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\bg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\BurstingInteractionsPipe[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\b_clickheretobegin[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CA106HHR.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CA1SOV9P.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CA5M5E1Q.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAAF27KT.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAC927WH.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CACLGDSV.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAE3MJ69.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAHC2I3B.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAHCFEJ9.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAIZWDMH.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAJUG7BP.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAL8YSST.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAO96V63.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAO9UPRO.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAOHAB81.HTM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAQ78BLE.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAQJ037K.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CASDEBG1.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\cat_head_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAVYYHJN.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\CAWDYBC5.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\click[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\click[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\click[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\click[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\click[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\clip92683[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\clip92832[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\clip95056[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\column_header_back[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\control_pause[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\createaride[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\darkcut[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\dartRichMedia_1_03[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\df300x250[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\displayContentAreaBlank[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\displayFeedList_v4[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\displayGame[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\downloadOver[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\download[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\dragonfable100x100[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\east-9-15[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\ebInteractionTimeV55[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\emptyimage[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\endlesswar2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\equilibrium[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\Fearless_keyart_728x90[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\flashobject[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\flashwrapv10[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\flyboys_sm[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\get[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\get[1].media	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\gladiatorcastlewars[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\google_logo[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\gridirongang_cinepic[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\gridshift[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\hallpass[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\hbx[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\header_blue_m[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\infoBox_tl[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\Interstitial2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\i_kiosk[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\i_listening[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\i_print[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\i_stadium[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\i_THX[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\ja2blackcarpetagain[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\jackass2_sm[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\JC_phase1_728x90_graf[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\JC_phase1_728x90_RIP[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\j[1].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\j[2].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\j[3].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\j[4].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\j[5].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\lcSyncBanner[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\leftBorder[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\leftSubBorder[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\liveeventsnarrowband[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\lostyourmarbles[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\lovehinadaterpg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\magnetism2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\mgm_clipofday[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\midgettossing[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\myspaceLayout[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\newgrounds88x88[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\piratesandtreasure[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\plain-white-ts[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\Plasma_congrats_fake_window[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\pop[1].8&c=14	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\prehistoric[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\puzzlepirates100x100[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\puzzlepirates2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\pweb_300x250[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\p_up[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\rightBorder2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\rightBorder2[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\rightBorder[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\rsslink_sm[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\scribble[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\scripts[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\shake2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\show_ads[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\slambanner.myspace[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\srch-rt[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\style[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\style[2].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\subHeaderBg3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\subHeaderBottomLeft1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\subHeaderBottomLeft3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\subHeaderTopRight3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\superbiologyadventure[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\s[1].021249	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\tab5_off[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\tacticalassassin[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\tank1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\tank2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\text_group[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\tg_barbarianbob[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\tg_bloodyday[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\tg_sonicthehedgehog[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\theaterselectionpage;dcopt=ist;sz=728x90;mv=;dma=sanfranciscooaklandsanjose;zip=94534;cid=0;tid=;genre=;rt=;ord=040320040320;tile=1[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\thingthing3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\topSeporatorBottom[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\trpix[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\ttb_interface_v4[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\ttb_logo_small[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\ttb_v4[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\turkeypanic[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\uds_compiled[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\uniwars[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\upload_sm[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\v5flash[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\virtualpolice2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\xgenstudios[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\zeldalampshade[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\zombiesurvivalsm[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\zwinky_c1_728x90_jun5[1][1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\_globalmegacorpltd[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OLMR0DUB\_workplaceanxiety[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\007[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\0201D23FAF[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\0201D283DB[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\0918_jackass[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\0[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\1187656757_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\1298[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\1921[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\1952[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\1963[2].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\2159[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\2625[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\2667[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\2700[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\2865[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\2964[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\2969[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\2982[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\300x250_Testimonial_Pink[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\3026[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\3030[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\3087[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\3097[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\3103[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\3107[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\3110[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\3116[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\3120[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\3126[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\3127[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\406086[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\520946[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\612096[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\72[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\86[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\activity;src=924852;met=1;v=1;pid=14066978;aid=46036649;ko=0;cid=18155786;rid=18173681;rv=2;&timestamp=1158901272828;eid1=2;ecn1=0;etm1=6;[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\ac[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\addictinggames[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\adFrame[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\adjs[1].php	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\adventurequest2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\ad[1].asx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\ag_home_728x90[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\ag_puzzlesboards_300x250[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\ag_puzzlesboards_728x90[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\ag_sportsskill_728x90[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\api[2].1&key=ABQIAAAA5RR1UwDj6mFO-ZY0V_IlfBQM8_zd19E_ResNYzmLYq8fqh10bxR0U61t6CeeDJ43hISAHV-ulcPTJA	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\appleattack[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\arcanecastle[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\armorcube[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\asldata[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\aslprebwd[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\athalinarpg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\banner_bk_v2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\bg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\bpm_west[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\btn_buy[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\btn_go[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\Button_iPod_728x90[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CA412F4X.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CA5XN3M8.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CA607S1K.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CA63KN1M.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CA6J4P0X.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CA8DCLG3.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CA8YA2ZP.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CA923RTU.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CA9CGFX9.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CAAF01AZ.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CABIQX73.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CABY0RJ9.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CAC5INYB.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CACLQBWH.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CADG4R19.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CAF7LL8E.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CAFAG3ZH.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CALWQTHN.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CAS9QN09.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\catapult[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\cat_head_3[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\cat_head_9[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CAWXQRKL.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\CAZ2KNRX.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\centerCopyright[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\chaosfaction[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\click[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\click[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\clip91644[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\clip91645[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\clip93277[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\content[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\cowboysandchinamen[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\cpXML[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\createaride[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\DanBus_300x250b[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\data[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\df125x125[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\divider_orange[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\divider_table[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\divider_table_top[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\download[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\elfsimdate2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\emptypixel[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\Empty_Movie[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\equilibrium[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\fancypantsadventure[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\FireIntakes300x250[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\flashcraft[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\flashwrite_1_2[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\flash[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\galacticgravitygolfdeluxe[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\gavintheprogolfgoblin2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\get[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\get[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\gig_showtimes_160x600_main_alt[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\globalTemplate_15_06[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\gravoorperfect[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\headerBkg[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\header_favorites[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\heliattack3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\homeOver[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\homepage;dcopt=ist;sz=728x90;mv=;dma=;zip=;cid=;tid=;genre=;rt=;ord=040311040311;tile=1[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\home[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\icon_addFav[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\iefix[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\iewin6[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\imminent[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\instrBox_tr[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\instructions[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\i_fbucks[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\i_printerfriendly[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\i_shirt[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\JC_phase1_728x90_p_center[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\JC_phase1_728x90_p_right[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\j[10].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\j[11].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\j[12].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\j[1].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\j[2].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\j[3].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\j[4].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\j[5].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\j[6].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\j[7].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\j[8].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\j[9].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\kingdomfire[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\knife[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\leftBorder2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\leftTopCopyright[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\linksOver[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\links[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\LL-VC_160x600_rev[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\logo[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\mainBg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\mainLeftBorder[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\main[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\master[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\ninjapiratecaveraid[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\openseason1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\parassault[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\pop[1].8&c=19	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\prices[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\pweb_300x250[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\p_left[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\p_right[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\p_up[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\rightSubBorder[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\rightSubBorder[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\robyn[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\spacer[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\splashNew[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\stamp[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\subHeaderBg3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\subHeaderBottomLeft1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\subHeaderBottomLeft3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\subHeaderBottomRight1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\subHeaderBottomRight3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\subHeaderTopLeft3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\subHeaderTopRight1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\subscribe[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\s[1].405133	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\s[1].561621	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\s[1].746123	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\s[1].94046	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\tab3_off[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\tab6_off[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\tank3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\tank3[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\text_group[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\text_group[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\text_group[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\text_group[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\tg_megamanprojectx[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\tg_sinjidsotw[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\the-black-keys[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\theaterselectionpage;abr=!ie;dcopt=ist;sz=728x90;mv=;dma=sanfranciscooaklandsanjose;zip=94534;cid=0;tid=;genre=;rt=;ord=040320040320;tile=1[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\track[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\trpix[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\trpix[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\tsp_century[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\ttb_logo1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\urchin[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\view[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\welcome_image_back[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\xgenstudios[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\xunmatoalpha[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\_concretejungle[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\_floorthirteen[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\_industrialdrainage[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPU7C1MZ\_thepit[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\0201D20472[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\0c556003-3047-48c0-92b6-45213f0a4dd1[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\1186927916_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\1187328120_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\1187743983_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\120x600_carpetsale[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\1258[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\1517[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\1876[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\2203[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\2254[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\2545[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\2556[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\260x55gif_v4[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\2817[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\2931[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\2942[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\2977[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\300x250[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\300x250_hottest_couple[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\3033[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\3082[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\3084[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\3093[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\3096[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\3098[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\3108[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\3121[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\3124[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\3125[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\3129[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\520936[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\561806[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\57[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\66[2].js	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\7107[1].click%2FRQILMIQPIFEXNPPNQIYOUCGHTHHQVISVIFLHEIVEGKJGDKRRRBQPNNGWSFMLPKNLCQIJQLPOCOFRNY%2F	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\728x90_cursor8flat_jan13[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\76[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\84[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\;ord=353382805[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\aboutUsOver[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\aboutusOver[2].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\aboutusOver[3].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\adjs[1].php	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\adjs[2].php	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\ag-styles[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\ag_sportsskill_300x250[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\AllstaE62282-300X250[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\antcity[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\armorgamessnowball[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\aslmain[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\back_repeat1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\Banner[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\bg_widgetwithoutwords[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\bigkahunareef2-60x60[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\BlueTextHello.Sound.728[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\bluray_passion_728x90_30k_u[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\brinkofalienation3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\btn_buy[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\btn_go[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\bugonawire[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\button_login_loggingIn[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\button_signup_main[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\b_Login_off[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\CA0TU57K.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\CA4LIBCP.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\CAGT0XW3.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\CAK58TCZ.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\CAQFO5UZ.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\cat_head_1[2].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\cat_head_43[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\CAURQJUP.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\CAUZ8L89.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\CAVECB31.swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\CAYZ5HQW.HTM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\classroom3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\clear[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\click[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\click[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\click[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\click[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\clip93574[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\clip94019[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\clipoftheday[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\commando3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\contactOver[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\control_play[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\control_sound[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\control_zoom[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\corner_left[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\dinnerdash2-60x60[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\displayGalleryContentArea_v4[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\divider_black[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\DocumentDotWrite[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\dot[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\dragonfable60x60[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\dragthedot[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\eBayExpress_June06_728x90[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\ebBannerMain_62_5[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\fandlogo_v[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\favicon[1].ico	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\firstpersonshooterinreallife4[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\flashpoint[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\flashwrite_1_2[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\frame2[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\frontpage[1].dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\gaip02_odo_300x250_48k[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\GetImage[1].aspx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\goalinone[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\gsearch[2].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\guyrpg[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\header_topBoxOffice[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\homebanner[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\home[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\icon_new[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\indexv2[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\index[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\infoBox_tr[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\i_phone[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\i_wheelchair[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\JC_phase1_728x90_CTA[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\jeevesvolleyball[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\jr[1].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\juiceplz[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\j[1].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\j[2].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\j[3].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\j[4].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\j[5].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\j[6].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\j[7].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\j[8].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\j[9].ad	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\kogentknight[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\lb[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\leftSubBorder[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\line[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\logo[1].gif	Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\logo[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\machineman[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\mainBg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\mainLeftBorder[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\mainRightBorder[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\mark[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\menu[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\midgettossing[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\MotifExternalScript_01_01[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\myspaceJS015[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\myspace_East[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\myspace_West9-22[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\olliesdanceexperience[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\PID_126071_300x250_thaw_abs_sub[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\pop[1].8&c=30	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\princeofwar[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\rightBorder[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\savage[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\site[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\skye[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\snowballfight[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\spacer[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\Space_xBox_300x250[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\srch-lf[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\stealthhunter[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\stickarenaxgs[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\stickarena[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\stick_arena[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\stormthehouse2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\subHeaderBg1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\subHeaderBottomRight3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\subHeaderTopLeft1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\subHeaderTopLeft2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\subHeaderTopLeft2[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\subHeaderTopRight1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\subHeaderTopRight3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\s[1].06349	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\s[1].735526	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\tab1_on[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\tab2_off[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\tank2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\telepathrpg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\territorywar[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\text_group[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\text_group[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\text_group[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\text_group[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\tg_bowman[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\theaterselectionpage;sz=160x600;mv=;dma=newyork;zip=10003;cid=0;tid=;genre=;rt=;ord=0150502701505027;tile=2[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\TIcon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\TopLayer.V1s[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\trpix[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\tsp_regal[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\ttb_v4[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\turkeypanic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\tvlistings[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\v51[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\video300x250sHRT[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\view[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\view[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\worlddomination[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\XGenStudios[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\zwinky_c7_728x90_jun5_NEW[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WHMNO563\_storageyard[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\toasterWrite1.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\toasterWrite2.html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\TWAIN.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Twain001.Mtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Twunk001.MTX	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Twunk002.MTX	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\unicows.dll	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\xphqerjbyf.ABI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp213.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp214.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp215.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp216.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp217.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp218.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp219.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp21A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp21B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp224.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\YGP225.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp242.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp243.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp244.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp245.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp246.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp247.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp248.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp249.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp24A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp24B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp24D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp24E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp24F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp335.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp336.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp337.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygp338.tmp	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygppicmgr\ygp3710.art	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygppicmgr\ygp3711.art	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygppicmgr\ygp3712.art	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygppicmgr\ygp3713.art	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygppicmgr\ygp9332.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygppicmgr\ygpC9D5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygppicmgr\ygpCDE3.art	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ygppicmgr\ygpCDE4.art	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\_hphtra07.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\_is53\_ISMSIDEL.INI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\__f3C8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\{70FF7DF1-E69E-47df-9AA6-F062FADD6146}\lrf12C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~1FA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~3D9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF1193.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF1BD2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF1C8B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF1E67.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF2262.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF22ED.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF254F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF2DCD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF2F25.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF2F9D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF4975.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF50A3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF5151.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF56FB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF60F9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF6883.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF6FD7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF7F1D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF80CF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF86E7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF918F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DF949C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DFA3A5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DFA8FE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DFC9D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DFCA7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DFD00A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DFF30E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DFF39.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~DFF7F1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~e5.0001	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~e5.0001.dir.0000\PfdRun.pfd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~e5.0001.dir.0000\~def563.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~e5.0001.dir.0000\~df394b.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~e5.0001.dir.0000\~efe2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~e5d141.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~WRD0003.doc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\~WRS0000.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\AntiPhishing\B3BB5BBA-E7D5-40AB-A041-A5B1C0B26C8F.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\015+OWGNOVL._AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1000POSTERSSMALLER[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1011161824_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\10227opn0l3nxx8[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\102451pp2348xfbu[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1080466911_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1101535420298080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1101542969168080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1101543820008080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1101554156458080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1116632361_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1159565060_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1159848223_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1201460816818080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1201462403608080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1201468136458080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\130133397868_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1369326271_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1381b[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1441455034_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\150091952465[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1501457964238080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1501467541168080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1501477935358080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1534380535_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1561622800_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\160142059884[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\160142434181[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\160142497508[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1801395492078080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1801447722498080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1901366798448080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\191460wccfn6ul7q[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\1f1b_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2001342016978080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2001344804848080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\20070115230240[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2201347705598080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2201348547598080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\230157229687[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2301573823558080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2301579904638080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2501496301488080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2501497321738080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\254490bjhl1vqwre[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\254491iy0wp5vopo[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2601440688278080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2601440737088080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2601441353688080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2601449713748080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2601452994878080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2601456831878080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\268656tfcnbtishm[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2801389703858080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2801389730168080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2901434399778080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2901438402928080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2901441388148080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\298[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\2hp6lxt[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\3001361217568080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\3001366498808080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\3001371617028080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\3001372826408080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\3001376317128080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\31851s8jjvizn23[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\3201416122828080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\320141694832[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\320141695419[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\320141846837[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\3201420850008080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\3201430201618080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\3201434676338080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\3201434732918080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\322508zycy381fn0[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\3301507396958080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\386100e8vodvgesf[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\3Q2BYQCAPJFM6HCAFO98PWCAB7Y7QSCAYHP5WLCAPKK6PXCAGS49YTCARBB8G7CAQ62IZSCA8000OPCACMAPXDCAWEAZOSCASEPR9FCAFU8EBVCAEEKN5TCAMO4QTLCAWILL62CAY16XKKCASXMBEYCA94HM8E.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\41234yam9ibansq[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\419160_1421911_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\420785_1553375_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\420801ig4z9n5z5z[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\428377nsag0plc6p[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\433082_1552436_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\433721_1946871_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\453b_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\456502_1787784_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\461118_1852199_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\4626098604_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\464831_1887394_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\464831_29020_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\474705_1961773_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\477298sncepr9kdv[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\489646gl34ddn83b[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\509457fsl69dc88k[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\5b18_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\64656jkrrkhg6gh[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\76363z461t8aus7[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\7DVU4ZCACSQRZVCAPGUYZYCAFP6CG6CATFOFQ1CAG0F4NNCAHNMATUCAPSUOG9CAJY5MDTCA8DT7YRCAB74Z1RCA14T1WXCAFQABJOCAPCIPJJCAEXQM39CA4S6FDXCA7ZWDBUCASS1E19CANGBTEACAXOAEUW.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\821579456_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\83RRIGCASKD0QKCALPVFPHCAEI5U1UCAOZZ2B7CAKRYJZCCA0MKRUXCA0S72HKCA24MTZ3CAMPLNSVCABQ14P0CA1QKL6QCALL21TICA3DVFKACAROVEG8CAR73RXTCAY34RB0CAE2SIQNCA0T8967CANNZ3A4.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\856935050_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\8ecf_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\8ecf_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\9DH72GCA7B4QD4CA9CV701CAQWVVBSCA34MZIKCAICYOXICADG8CSWCAEZ1636CAYTI3T5CAPKGQP3CAZ1023KCAB3DSGCCAZ7I8PECAMDXVYNCA0MQ5C4CAT48542CA3EOH7ECAQ6L79NCA12NISRCA3VFL06.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\9EFFGHCA09P1HUCAOIVVI2CAOFHH01CAFCORZCCAB5A8RECA69GV55CAFVGR75CAJ1SHXWCAULXR0ZCAJNH53ECAN29Y70CADV6M6UCA6IA3DMCAKACMHMCASQRBX1CA9WKFGVCA3NHWOWCAVT6QCXCA1307N4.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\ad[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\AllStyles[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\available_white1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\a[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\a[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\a[7].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[5].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\box-line-tr2._V46916405_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\btbasket[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\btcontact[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\btn-yes-tiny._V46687209_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\btn-yes-tiny._V46687209_[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\bullet[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\buyer;dcopt=ist;!cat=statichp;tn=8;to=v;tcs=0;tsc=ffffff;tsw=5;sz=275x73;tp=1;sz=nullxnull;ord=1186086429203;[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\b[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\b[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\c44f_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\c553_1_b[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\card_right_new[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\champion_icon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\cls_edu_50stBirdWormBlueBd15_Busy18mo_0707_728x90[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\Comments_Generic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\common[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\CONTACTUS[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\coolvid_bg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\Coscent_ship[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\CrossPromotion_e5231us[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\c[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\devil[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\DVDSBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\e91a464b032a1592d08fe91453a34fb6[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\ebaybase[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\envelope[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[3].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\faeb_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\favicon[1].ico	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\ff2[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\ff2[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\flowCambio[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\gray2-arrow[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\grey_right[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\H391VUCAGH2D8RCAQDVCU2CAVPRUQLCADKM6UZCAKKVU3UCAODMHB2CAV16898CAXU3HYICAMR90FCCAKY06NXCAF4RBHGCA3NSLFGCAQWOVDBCA5VB90CCA34Q2BJCA2B2LDVCAW2FBLQCAMEV8FNCAF9H6T0.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\hdr1_healthbeauty[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\HGMBADCAARYCW2CAE0I7ZQCAKU1MR8CABD9DFZCA6C7WI6CA0M8WKWCA5A2XMDCADR0NPKCATL53QVCATEESE8CAKB6U0ACA5XRSOFCA6OJR8HCAH4E1I3CAO178LLCAIQ5IL6CAWC801LCA53APTWCAPW4RSK.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\HNSUMBCAJH8FEZCAQRGLUACA4WA3ICCAKCXGB0CAWBFO44CA7XZKJ8CA2V2HWJCAMZK5J9CAVQ5CT2CAFUZYG4CA29QX4GCAFEB11XCA0ALLJICA1ORIZ4CAVLEK26CA4XVCJGCA78LM2OCAZ9E0OFCA9XO7OC.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\I0SGR2CATYFG2ACA9UFSK3CAE24VXACADOIO5LCAQCATB6CA949KS9CAG2M5G6CACKCVDACA9T3VVQCA82DUO5CAD4FG23CA3V5C4DCA5XMNQ3CANQ3V0VCASMKCTUCA3AVTSOCAGYLZK2CAO4RTVPCAWIYF1V.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\iconContainerLeft[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\iconGiftB_16x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\iconRedStar_25x25[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\icon_canada[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\icon_remix_states[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\imgCrnrO4[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\imp[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\imp[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\invader3a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\IVHRN6CAM2AYG4CA45W5U6CABYCYGSCAU3171JCAEAJRSACANYJTQ6CAIQKOUDCAIRHDM9CAGDWF0FCA1AFJAWCA8LYKO4CAR1DBP8CAYTQ0CDCAL44737CAP73PNYCAANA400CA9R0RUGCAB4KCWXCAM64G4J.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\i[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\jP3srk4XPwAhJ4Dq5brRPykXF8frQgfvTWMaOMT3yejeIKmjHlo9F0qlGN+31IjC[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\jP3srk4XPwAhJ4Dq5brRPykXF8frQgfvTWMaOMT3yejeIKmjHlo9F0qlGN+31IjC[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\kedcovercopy[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\keyword[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\kRsdym,bcAwnmtdKqplp[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\L3QzMn98BjJ8R2ub7KtG5YIl3Z6Tf95TI9FpHdZnwczPGiUtPjMf9w3CXskR52bO[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\LEGENDS-Oiled-Palmyra-Body-Brush-Natural_W0QQitemZ260143799422QQihZ016QQcategoryZ71101QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\LI6ZTHCAP405P2CAFVTBXYCAVG9YC4CA86DFTACAN9TUMGCAC6F33VCAEVSXO7CAO8ZWRDCAJ6EJCACA2PAGYECAJ5RIK6CAEH4ZYOCAPMSXQ0CAODATQICA1DWODUCAUVTJPICAAFEW78CAXIF2V2CA67SMMH.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\lineBackground[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\logoBinBo_70x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\logo[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\ltCurve[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mail[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mail[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mail[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mail_1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\master[2].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\merchant[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\merchant[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\merchant[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\merchant[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\merchant[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\merchant[6].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\messages[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mini[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\MK44ATCA9Y9QU7CAC09HR0CACRTC42CAV1RXQMCA0N09QMCALLYADICAV3YZ0BCAYZ088UCAIUG5HQCAG4N27QCAPQZPFSCA83F6YRCA3A44LNCANG38FWCAO99U66CAVCQTP9CAXPUAQACAYGI318CAUS2H2U.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mt.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mt[10].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mt[11].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mt[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mt[2].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mt[3].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mt[4].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mt[5].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mt[6].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mt[7].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mt[8].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mt[9].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCA0D1AO7.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCA1GC8O6.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCA1LG2GZ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCA1T0EYP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCA1ZFVAR.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCA2JJ6MV.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCA38Q5TX.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCA490WQP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCAAU11X2.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCACPX72B.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCACSD63Y.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCAHYVNKU.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCAIBU2TY.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCALX9HXH.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCAR68YPW.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCARFS93P.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCAU6US3C.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCAUR91WS.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCAUW1W74.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCAV44EQ0.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCAVQCKI3.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCAW1W4QP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\musicCAXNWIJY.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\music[10].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\music[11].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\music[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\music[2].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\music[3].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\music[4].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\music[5].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\music[6].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\music[7].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\music[8].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\music[9].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\mutualMatchLite[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\myebay_mfs[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\m_198fccc706befc6324b52d0433f1734b[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\m_74a667a03e386501394570099958c79c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\m_7e52bfcca86104bd25e7d844f26f6e20[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\m_87159b630ee659c4520c9b8d01ed55c6[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\m_f3fce042ebb4d82ac3d65337f9a7ad53[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\NewButton[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\Nickcannon[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\nose_sad[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\notch[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\Nowaiting_250x250[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\OKcontact[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\onlinenow[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\oo_engine[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\optin_bg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\paypal[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\PBLogo.166.BG.white[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\phs-006[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\poweredByLogo_112x22[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\pp_jscode_080706[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\PRM_Footer[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\Profile_Generic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\p[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\p[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\p[3].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\p[4].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\p[5].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\p[6].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\p[7].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\p[8].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\p[9].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\QB3AWFCA0NYPV9CA24VZL8CAZNWGJQCACRP36YCA8PYEW6CAGAFV3PCAF6VAK5CAVB916MCAW9V2SFCAYCTPTECAWSBKRFCAL2A55HCA4PFF7UCA38U3QWCA4ND3HFCAYRC0Q3CAY54OE8CA0Q60LPCATDAVBQ.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\QRYRGRCARTTGU7CA9HFASOCAL8F2WVCAGJHWX1CA61X0KLCA5IIMMICAUIQ2PNCAZ5LMNZCATDT2JMCAFI0BJUCAM3GZJCCAXNYC8GCA5VZQPUCADZSYYWCAZ5TG85CACJXN12CAG3M401CA2MUERQCA54TYE9.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\scr_tooltip_top_left[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\SH25ban[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\site=myspace&position=ct&page=12014004&keyword=300l[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\site=myspace&position=ct&page=12014004&keyword=300s[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\site=myspace&position=halfpage&page=11014003&rand=36632330800&acnt=1[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11013005&rand=593836350&friendid=13818137&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&params[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\site=myspace&position=mrec&page=11000000&rand=641768845&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\site=myspace&position=uhpfp&page=11000000&rand=6417688450&acnt=3&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\site=myspace&position=uhpfp&page=11000000&rand=8276783020&acnt=3&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\smilplayer[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\ssPagename[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\stars-5-0._V47081849_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\std_5f64ba641cf6c90674ea31d22bf4fa38[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\STH_MLB_SPR_180x150_GEN_B02[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_17653f496a967260b606aca7d2be4ae8[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_17821783c9bfc010f943ce5458045545[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_3e41ad65e336cb30e29ef7ee8c8f74c5[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_47cadd874772eb02eb613d88fe957c8c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_5a8135b65e31791d2695fe538388d0aa[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_7b05f1019a883ac4a7c94e3c98dc9b4e[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_7fc877bba36d9dcc67ea455536132f93[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_80201cc6241a00fd9ac70531c83bb702[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_83944fc54d9ebe7aa367345fdc7979e7[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_866f6d5d3e1b599932d6ab2c4571a496[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_87ffd0e6271dc3a2d93ab6b6cdfa9427[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_9c12485eb8ed37d33f1579cbaf0e779f[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_a541ccd91cb4f777ee42ab44f8b933e5[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_aafbcf9e8d2c991ff1d05ade0e566083[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_b9f19d4c40d26fc7de04ecf2ab2fcefb[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_code[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_d0f33f860c5937979394cbb69a66d95c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_dbbcfd5e2920828dd2ba0b79f3bea6f1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_f3fe4966b25b8c867558918a5e855d41[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\s_f95a832c31a7dc6054bbad7a7343001a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tabL[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tabs-middle-off._V46896027_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tabs-right-off._V46912711_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tblfooter_mid[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tesm_gmbb_180x150_kell[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\th_ballooncloud[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\th_contact_sheet[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\th_dino[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\th_Mexico06098[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\th_Myspacers045[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\th_partay001[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\th_Sadies06007edit[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\th_sadness[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\th_slumberparty015[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\th_strip[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\th_tayzerr006edit[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tn24465[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tn32G881[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tnB9606[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tnBHC54[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tnE31087[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tnGT5200[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tnHB93[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tnLPC98[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tnPL132[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tnRCH844[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\tnSG781[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\transition[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\urchin001[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\urchin[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\utility_cartlogo.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\wachovia_unmatched_728x90_b[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\WCH_Q307_FreeChecking_50_satisfy728x90[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\WebResource[1].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\WebResource[5].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\WebResource[6].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\white_3flowers_15[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\WHL644new[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\WPKL9OCA0SP7QBCALB358GCA8CZH42CAUXSXSACAVU9PRNCALZSS2FCA9QMG5KCA5FT5XSCAKC8BG5CAFABA3KCADDD81VCAG8YVLFCA1JI7XFCA5VLKT4CA7AH544CAZRR80ZCASE4KQZCAIY4P26CAAFM58T.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\XY4miUoZ[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\ZWPY1MCA4AV0GQCACJPX2WCAUSZ6ATCAHAFOUYCAFQOE4KCAK53FDNCAFIF12GCATB2P8KCAEOB94YCAN1BG2XCA9AS2V8CAFMAOUTCAUI213YCAIPVH3KCA14AX69CAF0GOXZCASVZ411CA9BJ8PICAFWYCT7.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BPUT2OLP\_;ord=1186086438385591[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\01xgeTqP9OL._AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\0802_camaroCNV[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\0802_carflipCNV[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\100397[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\110charliemurphy[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\110okkerviriver[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\120145929751[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1201467841958080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1303811645_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\135057r7j8we6tu7[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1401425819158080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1401428878098080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1401433703508080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1401433772638080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\14997_14081[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\160142647827[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1601427006318080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\160142767073[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1701356342288080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1701359547928080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1701364325738080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1801435251108080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1801435344058080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1801439288518080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\18441_17395[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\18700w7xqo00yd0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1901357296618080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\190_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1NDXJYCAO4P242CA5G30TTCA5X5SIBCA4X45ZFCAXV32PFCAGEO5WVCATPZDC2CAYQ4788CAGNEU2LCACHGP4ECA9789O4CA7TQ1VOCAUERNAACA07R2TACAGC4ZXJCAOCPRY2CATCDZE6CA0E9W04CA0DNTYQ.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\1W0LFHCATDYWCKCATIM2LHCAMDN2E4CAHD1B5LCA84GA6KCAH2ZU9ZCANGAMFACALT713QCAQ6LS46CA5RRAPBCAX3NYB3CAPJODLBCA3Q8V3UCAX8RE9ZCA7YGCG4CA7O5XRUCA3I1SGTCAM7QXBGCAM3IXJ0.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\2001341717058080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\2001342574848080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\2001352894208080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\2001366359618080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\20832e02513b629a6186400baba5ed07[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\220135351339[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\2201356265918080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\2201364803348080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\230157336091[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\230157358673[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\2501498780728080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\260136637872[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\260143784890[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\2601450200678080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\2601455109388080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\2801383826738080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\2801392642328080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\2801395529588080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\2901441387998080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\3001367654368080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\3001368736098080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\3001372368248080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\3001375467478080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\301737nfegaf80uw[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\3201408207878080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\3201418882778080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\3201434176068080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\3201434197148080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\329210l50cqoudhp[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\369699_1022512_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\379118hmjdtfudpt[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\397428_1200760_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\3b2ed1bcca40e301ce4f4543888e71f5[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\441358up7x0jgqn7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\441361j1va41zahc[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\455817qrkj8i88g8[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\463843_1969940_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\487603_2077974_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\4F94T3CACFV7BNCA0JNQWKCAD0ETKACA7II5H1CA90AJWACAMWJZ3LCA072VC0CAC33T2MCAGU8DTECA1QLIK8CAD4H469CA78X805CA0CK6ZUCAU0YAAJCAHJBHL6CAZLPQ19CAIITPXSCAJ3J2X7CAQVAHYG.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\551383615[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\5K03MOCAJ914LFCAMNGHPGCA13PXQECA1WYKWLCANYC7BXCATNGV99CAV46STZCAUITAZ7CAPPNHNSCAYJS20XCAK0PLMPCAH1X6HECAYR3VKYCA7H1D2DCAS324QZCAAQSQM3CAPHOWSQCATL5QJ6CAQ7P1YI.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\6HTHR5CASNA7KRCASMA490CAHPSA04CA5ACW46CACM9WXSCA3GPA1ZCAOM5CGSCAN82033CAIABAQCCAAHNG45CAOXDXQOCAQ6RKICCADBC7DPCASOTQVBCAG6NDHVCAE0D71FCA5GUIW4CA2OVOV6CAVTA2K9.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\6SJ9a+CN0DVQjZ35lDN6qRvE+mujHW7Rd9pixz20DFRxwMjECVL4QSMdgh5ODtCw[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\9dfde0c71fdae00f44e541a9cd42201b[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\;ord=1065348775[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\a.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\a27b3b820dad36140c26f0730fd68c96[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\a9-table-bg-1._V46922016_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\adbrite-your-ad-here-banner[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\addone[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\ads[2]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\ae8ee326d1b28627ff639ce6786ae42e[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\ao_head_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\APPARELBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\arrow[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\ASSNO2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\atPayPalLogo[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\available_ltblue1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\awH42e+L9dX9n42[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\a[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\a[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\a[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\a[8].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\BELT-BUCKLE-SPINNING-RIMS-Spinners-SILVER-chrome-A88_W0QQitemZ230156174334QQihZ013QQcategoryZ15661QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\BG6EZ3CAK7BGKUCABZZMVMCA9IPHO7CAF0SDGMCARJUV1ECALYIF44CAOHN9A4CAPL1ZN6CA9HIC4QCA6WIJ0WCAXA9NJ5CAFQKQCDCAR8ZMFVCAG5O1EOCADAXRIRCALLME8RCA2A1KNMCANS9V0ICAOCN6ZZ.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\bltGrey[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\blueCurve_22x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[5].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\box-gray-br._V46862249_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\box-gray-tl._V46860898_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\box-gray-tm._V46916078_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\BR7GWRCAN5KVL9CAUDHWWQCAQCHVYLCAXWGVXECA0SHYH2CAI6GJTTCAGWJ28WCAN28IWZCAF42SNZCAL9N2ULCAZMR2QICA8GMMBWCARPYUB9CAH7M3HSCANIB9W1CA0RWMR0CA1DBNYUCAA19TZWCAC1HT1O.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\btn-inactive-no._V46893639_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\bttell[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\button_signup_main[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\b[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\C13022CAT5MTENCARZXDOACACLHIVSCASDE34BCAJ1FTAQCAXXMSC6CAACLG1HCAET24MVCACSGZDLCAC70KDDCAM3N3ONCADGJYQYCAINJ2P7CAW7WWKUCAWOVVEICANLHQTECAQNRUJMCAQ9F3BRCADKOFVJ.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\C3ZIGJCANQMOV8CAY1TL91CARBAA06CA41DX6VCAHIFD9RCAKPY0DOCAOMB4IZCA5RJ2Z5CA4RCZ7FCAGBT1V8CAA77D0UCA1W542MCAIY4IIWCAQ78OIACA884PC2CA2ZYQQECATKI28ECAPB1N13CAX7I7TW.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\C8WSLYCAEOPPOQCABAKLOGCACCWI03CA87UVW2CAP180CQCACH6MBSCAOK4G8RCAH3VF6UCAWUXVU5CA2O3M2MCA3NCMPGCA27KQMICASWDNVJCA1U4OFFCA92V258CA8W3ZWDCA1J9R8ZCA8HIL57CAW31UUN.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\card_tl_new[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\checkmark[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\CIARA2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\Comments_Generic_250[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\compareArrow[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\contactSeller_adDetails2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\containerTopLevel[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\corner_tr[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\CT9HRLCABWZPNZCAY3MJTYCAVL7TWNCA3VS1AXCACVVPXMCAGVVE31CAHIYIINCAFUP240CAI4NU0FCA7Z3V1HCATOXB4RCA50KBYYCAS9LUUSCA7N5CBMCAPS0DKFCA9OMOGLCAUJI0O8CA6F0G01CA7GG710.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\d025beb633c1e7f928e5e421c3ac9002[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\dc_flash[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\delete-friend[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\discover[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\DOZW4TCABV9TF0CAV5UYLPCA4GCQ20CADTGNQ8CAX46VF7CAEAW543CAWHFNGNCACAW64UCAZT8J5TCADNH4GBCAB485WXCANRPGDVCAO50FZNCA2I82S2CAL7QPD4CAIG56A8CAW1K0YBCANA00YDCAYE5HBE.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\e91a464b032a1592d08fe91453a34fb6[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\EbayAtGlanceBody[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\ebayfooter_v4_e5231us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\effects_v4.3[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\emailus180[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\equine[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\ESPN-X13_Pastrana_300x100_Flash_Bnr_080107_Pr01_FH[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\espn_X13_pastrana_440x160_bnr_080107_Pr01_FH[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\fcsale2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\FEATPLAYBOYCLS[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\federated[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\ff2[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\ff2[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\ff2[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\fnd2Write[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\food_gf_180x150_3pics[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\footer_gradient[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\frown[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\fValidate.config[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\f[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\f[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\f[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\f[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\f[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\gb-open-new._V19215892_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\go-button-books._V47074057_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\homepage_e5191us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\httpErrorPagesScripts[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\iconGiftBlu_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\iconLtArrowG_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\icon_contactus_phone[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\icon_friends[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\iframe2[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\imgDropCK_15x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\imgHdrCatsRgt[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\imgHdrMainNavSearchRgt2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\imp[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\imp[2]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\imp[3]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\index[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\isf[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\iw_fullscreen[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\iw_plus[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\i[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\JHV0PPCAXMKZ75CAPY56DGCA2DQTPNCASJKV0JCALHWCI1CAPM9XF7CAL0ZBZPCAC2UYHRCADBKOT8CA8Q5OTACA1O0RRICAT0RD3ACAI4SUVRCAPDAU36CA39XFT2CATJ7LH5CA3STRKBCANLF49OCAJ1WCQM.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\leaderboard[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\left2bkgd_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\LF5PEXCA8M72IUCAGXN8RLCANFEMRTCAH94IDTCAABSSSGCA9XGZRYCADZSEVSCAAQJEWVCAH17X85CABD8VK2CAPVQ5ZWCAE4ZABHCAO3WPMECA9WABC6CARK7HODCAGQJ8M5CART6SZ3CA8FXNOGCA00H0R1.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\logoPayPal_58x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\logo_paypalPP_16x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\M7qJjojVe6wAioC7zUSzzutFIniGUlcuz1i1X8Po+[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mail[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\main_tab_on[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mediahitcounter[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mediahitcounter[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mediahitcounter[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mediahitcounter[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mediahitcounter[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mediahitcounter[6].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mediahitcounter[9].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\menuarwopen[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\merchant[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\merchant[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\merchant[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mt.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mt[10].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mt[11].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mt[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mt[2].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mt[3].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mt[4].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mt[5].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mt[6].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mt[7].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mt[8].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\mt[9].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCA0124RZ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCA03GTIX.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCA0HR68R.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCA0QX15H.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCA2PG013.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCA4NWCTI.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCA5R7KNJ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCA66WVNJ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCA6W3M13.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAA4XADE.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAAGV0D8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAAJSZCJ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAAN6VM8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAC44KH2.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCACONIDY.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAEEFSQ5.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAEGCT9X.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAFUY7QO.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAFW2YQ8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAGAAQAP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAHKZJRP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAHPAUVF.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCALU5Q0Y.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCANASTF4.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAOJ8YW2.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAOW5FVT.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAP8AVX4.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAQRXLI9.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCARC1XM0.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCARF42N0.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCATFQ7PW.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCATHDL1K.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAV14R3U.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAWBRNIW.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAWSXKUM.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicCAZI4YT3.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\musicplayer[3].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\music[10].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\music[11].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\music[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\music[2].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\music[3].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\music[4].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\music[5].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\music[6].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\music[7].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\music[8].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\music[9].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\m[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\m_5a84876b6154fc6d6e448639b5c30931[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\m_99f5390aa63220207b040b4e0e686a60[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\m_e7e912e3440d7b02b6d60d4fb7c43ff0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\m_fc67b676cdde04ee039e984bdda528f7[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\navBottomTabWhite[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\notification-lightbox_v4.3[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\OmniScript_config[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\outlet[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\page[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\page[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\pb-api_v4.3[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\PBC1V8CA0XU40ECA80D3EACAWOKYNRCAS2H871CAFZ89CYCAFJO9S0CAC1GIOCCAXRFKX1CAU99LSPCA16TSSMCA8YSBX9CAMZA3ZACAOUZAYMCAJJLL9VCAG4J7DVCA1QY1QCCAEUPXZUCAPN78A3CASVR31G.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\pendingRequestsIcon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\photos2[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\plus[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\postImageComment[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\powered-by-a9._V47073497_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\pp_main[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\Profile_Generic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\p[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\p[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\p[3].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\p[4].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\Reggae-171018941[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\RHEVBCCAW3O3A9CA5XV0YTCAYGFLA2CA7IC8QRCAS7BMD5CANCVFY3CA7YJA3LCAUGU9XYCAMYFN8CCAZMCSQ6CAZQBBFVCAWOLX50CACLC6DPCAHCJPR4CAO3A648CARWF3BXCAYL6HYTCA5UEMD8CAKDB1N0.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\right_center[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\SAB45ban[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\searchHeader-002[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\search[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\secure_lock_2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\show_winner_icon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11000000&rand=284253352&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11021002&rand=401266062&friendid=3227563&acnt=1&schoolpage=0&bandgenre=2&bandgenre=0&bandgenre=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\site=myspace&position=mrec&page=11000000&rand=399270333&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\site=myspace&position=mrec&page=11000000&rand=827678302&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\site=myspace&position=uhpfp&page=11000000&rand=3992703330&acnt=3&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\smile[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\srch-lf[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\state3_148x11[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\StoreWindow_HScroller[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\subnav_bkgnd_active[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\suggestedfavbody[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_04d23688518e2304398db84d4b772cc0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_211ee3db5d90eacbad5fc671f575febb[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_29371e25a4ca5a5993761c9df07f69ee[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_3890cdfe1c0bd741007edcddb6b44f45[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_3b74d66dbcf868d10ba792b5ef98745c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_68e2cc52eb615a78a1ee205a366b6b64[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_74b9f19b1a71bed1f02a8d88a2b2f495[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_81d06e05fab5f4affb3b22503f8867ca[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_8caffc4c4249da9a1c61709c776dc685[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_95733ebe0d9d0afaa48daf31623194ba[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_97722b9da3c583e4911142cebf75b6b6[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_9a8035a3bda293ddbcba1a01546623c0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_9b08eb3f0e1aaedd0b7c2b459a99ae61[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_a91c4ef42601bdbdc0ea8e65c8af3b80[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_c4df22458147a45013693e09f3557e55[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\s_c5dc0618a153265884e152a489951c65[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\th_bottles[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\th_comment[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\th_ddr[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\th_justsmilebg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\th_Mexico06046[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\th_Myspacers011[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\th_myspaceself038edit[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\th_suzuki009[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\th_weird006[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\th_yes5[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tips22x22[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tk9[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnATZ44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnBT95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnCPC162[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnCPS595[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnE310[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnEH4244[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnJ331[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnLNH744[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnMT53[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnMTC95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnNHB51[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnNS1031[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnPKB95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnRH99[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnSAB52[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\tnWHL644[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\token[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\top_left[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\transparent[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\U0DPXCCALJ0LVVCAGYF3EFCAI1AFWUCA2P7NO3CA618URGCA7QHTK9CASR787JCAWBBM10CA458E6TCA9V7T55CAUJ19I5CAIVOCYMCA4L119ACAOS19QJCALUITNECAFEO2V0CAIN4LNRCAA972MQCAPDPO6F.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\UsersOnline[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\UsersOnline[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\v51[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\VHAMH8CA3LMK5RCAJ20VRFCA234ZGDCA1U7UQ0CA3BLKQYCA2VCJKKCA3KSH8PCA7ORGPXCALZFXULCA0QAIORCAQ9PKUTCAPPEMGICAG4Y77QCAVJ6C47CA2V2IT4CAIZ46PJCAQFCLSSCAG8URWOCAMUIILU.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\W7EGXICAZLM4O4CARBCF63CAF10923CA88AUMICA1EMM1QCAR7MJUZCAR4SJ54CAUJ49ITCA64QAX5CA1BWK1UCA4FA38GCAJV2OB4CATR3PHYCA9REX7OCAGV4KU7CALCKVBYCAJ8XDG1CALLK79PCAE3RKJB.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\WebResource[1].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\white_3flowers_08[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\X4S9TBCA243MZACA4TQ9NFCA3BDKJECAUDSEO7CA8ZF9R8CAOAU0LCCA4U3PXBCAK9YW0VCAMEGU0SCAQQJCQXCATEXTMACAH579O1CA5HNG8KCAUT7JO1CAPFVRM4CA8MQ0MDCAEJ3VL2CAH8VOWJCAV1B66S.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\xptObsolete[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\x[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CPRRV7IG\_;ord=1186082690706689[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\011CuSOrIsL._AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\01n2aLkIoXL._PIsitb-st-arrow,TopLeft,-1,-14_OU01_AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\100_2148[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\101813[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\110155002316[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\110x110_luckyiam[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\120145914147[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1201462157958080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\120x240_button[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1301387351978080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1301395305428080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1401433955928080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1401435703718080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1401435704308080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1401441785768080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1501461427988080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1501462379508080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1501462386858080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1501464740448080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1501464782768080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1501467543008080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1501477830908080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\152715[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\153647kpsvtvcuqu[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\160911koknaa6nt3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\169632v9u89z0d60[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1701347461518080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1701348401588080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\174872g43udc8f7m[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1801434525198080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1801439909528080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1901361568638080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\190_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1a0c2628e14541d734790120f3b03793[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\1by1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2001352829838080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2001361702228080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2001362829638080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2201345928188080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2201354489058080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2201356809258080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2301565872388080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2301567384248080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\23410539[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2601438149228080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2601438571968080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2601455291758080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2601455705648080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2701499295008080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2701509747278080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2701510435688080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2801381828558080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2801390213728080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2801392380438080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2901441388058080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2901442824008080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\2Ps_16x14[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\3001367014298080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\3001372257498080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\3001375556918080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\301683rm873dx1en[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\3200310_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\3201430235328080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\3201431024428080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\3201431602918080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\3201431829328080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\3301521077578080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\338820m07ol15yxd[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\369699_1022515_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\372599_1091769_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\387137xg96xh0hnj[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\3XXZ61CAU9N2IXCA5IICSVCALXSF0MCACY52SFCAHZFPQMCA6WXILCCAOUE7CICAZC8JW4CAD4NVICCAHCO1W3CADYDLF7CAK9E7RFCAS937RFCAI71I0YCA9HEM20CARY68AECAA77ASECA8FVBL1CA1AT0KJ.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\420785_1453176_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\420785_1553376_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\429618mvr1577qne[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\456687_1910481_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\464831_1887403_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\482659_2042837_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\5035583419[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\54742mdwq30z3sv[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\57238jh5bitkoar[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\59581874_o[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\618d7db59e83862010dc84a4578e034f[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\7008_ff_728x90_offTemp_2-15[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\7177560926[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\738be7312eaf70a239d85a29f3a29466[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\74638[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\7531x3x9qtdm24[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\76566[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\76bc_1_sbl[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\76f80ef0155061391eeb4d688f874a43[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\799669639[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\8d4d_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\942881730_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\9fa05a458a4564c686595cf6bb55281d[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\aboutme-small[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\ABOUTUS[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\account_overview[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\advertisement-sm-head._V46774995_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\ad_wrapper0003[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\arrow_rightNavWht[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\aswCredit[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\atPayPalBlend[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\a[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\a[6].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\a[7].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\a_062b69c1cb853b2b04bed251366e1521[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\a_91a8c9461ebd5d337e05dcc1faab4ed9[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\a_d89f72599a3218b066968c8c6dec5312[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\a_f06b5a1e6f339ea3c0e2e4176f01d473[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\BEAUTYESCENTUALS[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\beltspinners[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\bg_messageTR[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\black_swirl[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\Blogs_Generic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\Blogs_Generic[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[5].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[6].txt	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\bottom_center[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\box-gold-tl._V47062685_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\box-gray-tr._V46908940_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\btn_Compare[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\bubbles_v4.3[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\c553_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\CALLUSTOLLFREE180[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\card_top_new[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\carni[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\CleanGreenFlash[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\cleardot[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\Comments_Generic_250[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\common[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\common[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\Coscent_desc[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\D8SZYYCAB89XDYCA51DIZLCABL3HI2CA6YG3CWCAFEG2YHCA2PRYGBCAG46BARCA9KFR08CANP6NM6CACAZUFDCAI0EHJOCAW7GBEHCANNZQ35CACV39RTCARIGWQUCAMMHKXWCA0OQN11CA0ELMD9CAJ4BX0V.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\d9422355782ded11b49b8808b649daec[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\DEHEXPO[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\DMB_110x110_animate[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\DnwCHO2o4hy1aWoREX3ZMHjBAwCVwPUB[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\down[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\drop-down-icon-small-arrow._V47082151_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\E10Y0RCA3JJ1YWCANP7616CAB9PXSLCAFPFW8UCAQEATFNCA1W4OCZCAJYVS0TCAG3BFLJCAUSYFF5CAE42DFKCAHMMEBGCAOIEMJ3CA4IP77ICAGJXNDXCANS25U7CA1246IHCA24T2SQCAC1MLTYCAKEUBEA.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\e3969f6cddf544b30ffc928e0eddf413[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\ebayfooter_e5231us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\endcap-a9-go-2._V46775809_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\ErrorPageTemplate[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\F3L63CCANRE3CFCAM45GN3CAI9SO5OCAWIVN83CA8BRZS4CAS1H710CASH3LDPCANCW7FICA0XJ3YJCATC807FCABSLL87CAW2XJ3JCAPHUVAWCA1LKH4PCAP4I2HNCA33F8S2CAVDNNHJCAV5R1TLCAQ73030.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\FEATOFFICEPOSTER8754[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\ff2[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\ff2[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\ff2[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\flash_120x600_01_clickTag[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\flexible[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\freshest-codes[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\ftr1_healthbeauty[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\fValidate.core[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\fValidate.lang-enUS[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\go_button_photo._V47071273_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\go_button_photo._V47071273_[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\grin[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\GTILWECA0JPV0FCA4TCT5OCAEMDM0NCALB3E1DCAP3QCBPCANO01VRCA8IILITCAC3K4WECAAK9D1NCALMP5BBCA3U4VC7CARYIEDLCAUFGL1LCAS2W9E1CAEXNQCJCACOEMBRCAUOZW63CAKBLD38CA01Z8QG.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\Hayley-1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\hdr_bestwebsite[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\header_hybrid_sm[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\HHE_vid12[1].flv	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\hm_prod_off.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\hm_support_off.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\hm_threats_on.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\homepage[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\httpErrorPagesScripts[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\icon2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\iconCalculator_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\iconRtArrow_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\iconTealStar_25x25[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\icon_combine_boxes[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\icon_photo[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\IHB120ban[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\imgBottomGradient[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\imgHdrCatsBg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\imghost2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\index[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\invalid_148x11[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\iw_minus[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\IX4MBOCA81P5AECASO3BZPCA5Y4HNFCAHZ6BVOCAGQWHLFCAZCB7XLCAAO691GCAAZAQHQCAWJ65T4CANNLU3JCA4UXWL8CA8VNNI1CA50XHQHCAIQQFJKCAWJLX33CAAZ61XRCAWFI3IOCA5X31EBCA4AP79T.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\J5UTK6CAN40YT5CA92BTT4CAJ72VEKCA8SNN6YCAPE9BQ8CAUN3M6BCAS5ICRXCA9RH09ICA55LQN1CA44K740CA63OIDRCAPM1UUWCA5HBA33CASMXDK7CA045JMOCASXICYHCA1GZ1U2CAEBMWQ1CAUBF6QH.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\liveHelpIcon_75x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mail[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mail[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mail[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\main_tab_off[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\MERC-SG_Q207-PlayHard-440x198[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\merchant[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\merchant[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\merchant[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\merchant[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\metricsToptab[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\microracers[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mobile_j2me_micro[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mt.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mt[10].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mt[11].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mt[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mt[2].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mt[3].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mt[4].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mt[5].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mt[6].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mt[7].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mt[8].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mt[9].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCA12OB0I.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCA2PVJGX.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCA4C21QN.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCA69L1AF.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCA7AU3AH.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAGXY5U8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAHHB82O.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAHQNXAI.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAJ2X3UD.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAJKB6AB.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAKY3TBE.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCALY96Z5.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAMSI95H.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCANS7UBY.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAOYPBPR.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAP0LINT.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCARBJ0L3.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAVLUO6N.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAVW1VNT.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAWOA955.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAXYH5LG.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicCAYE7054.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\musicplayer[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\music[10].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\music[11].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\music[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\music[2].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\music[3].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\music[4].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\music[5].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\music[6].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\music[7].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\music[8].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\music[9].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\MUUDNCCAREYUWOCAA76CN8CAAZNYHACAAO8ME4CASXFC3GCAT137XSCAYNBSGJCA9UVRWUCA7NO126CAG195SSCAH2OQO6CAVZDCNNCA9G0882CA7J72XACA7VZ5H2CA5EJAJJCA21AFX6CAETK4HACA6NPPFG.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\mybtfly[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\m_62721f07da3f71657420dea1a4f355a6[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\m_7f4665ab4587ebf92c971bbb372a2903[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\m_8dfd0ec3afbd9864952610d5ddbca018[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\news_ticker[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\new[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\nike_albumpromo[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\NP1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\PAYMENTS[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\powered-by-a9._V47073497_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\PROD-eBayMasterCard_Q307-RackUpRewardPts-150x36[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\profile[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\p[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\p[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\p[3].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\p[4].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\p[5].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\p[6].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\p[7].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\p[8].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\p[9].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\retrainTB[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\right2bkgd_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\saved[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\share_load[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11013005&rand=321647001&friendid=17130672&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11013005&rand=509315500&friendid=9877762&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11021002&rand=274379748&friendid=17368671&acnt=1&schoolpage=0&bandgenre=0&bandgenre=0&bandgenre=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\site=myspace&position=mrec&page=11000000&rand=284253352&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\site=myspace&position=mrec&page=11000000&rand=842041945&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\site=myspace&position=uhpfp&page=11000000&rand=2842533520&acnt=3&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\site=myspace&position=uhpfp&page=11000000&rand=8420419450&acnt=3&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\slf[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\sort_up[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\squares[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\src_ao_single-carrot_orange[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\STH_CRT_GEN_180x150_GEN_C03[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\STH_EBY_FWX_180x150_GEN_A04[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\STH_EBY_FWX_180x150_GEN_A04[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\straight_face[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\subnav_new_banner_default[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\swfobject_v4.3[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_071d734c698074d4929e65b523819d07[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_0b0218758d5f9eb61117d10a09f55b6b[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_23cbc4d3ab998d632211964fa0a0a8b2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_2be64f1b7b175418c1e0621fbd961517[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_4708d924a3a4dcf686267f70fcf6760d[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_4b40353be28c37f034f3cb28466a3000[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_a9be21bc1021b686bc620da39b4f388d[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_b7424b7900bd4360e7bb37bb88fbbed4[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_c8e79696b48ea751b19a738e1a996376[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_cd766a67cef5534ef19ef7f61a69e1b3[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_d20e9b9c34b763e6157cb0d6c532555d[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_dea6d1e73936e8b6530da4618af6cde6[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_f1931e513f67b9c55af9353ecedcf60f[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_f24cc56202fdf4569f4f2feabe3017d2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\s_ff2378272b7b009cd4ea83c2ca582efe[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\T3C2J5CA1QDJD0CARI0TLXCAE9LIQ8CAPV1GX8CAHB0KN1CALUTOOLCAHUAE5NCANIHV0LCAE1G0GYCALSS2BGCAXRBCMCCAT7FT8UCAC4RQZFCAMZ0265CAC7YDTVCA3ULEC4CA7B7JZECAF8OARKCAPC3LRE.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tab_icon[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tblheader_left[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tearoff_icon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\th_1476433894loo2_th[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\th_33845[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\th_cirque20du20soleil[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\th_File0001[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\th_Groupie[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\th_IMG_2032edit[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\th_Mexico06027[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\th_Myspacers019edit[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\th_suzuki008[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\th_truffles2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\th_welovestreet003[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tile-blue-bg._V46870869_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tn22A6[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tn339[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tn39204N-COL[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnAC321[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnAS17[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnBK795[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnCF95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnE010[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnEL2045[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnFHP295[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnFS2300[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnFS2550[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnGM2912-STH[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnNLC44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnRC395[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnRHL44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnRO1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\tnRX321[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\token[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\token[2].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\token[3].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\utility_leftcurve.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\V+BLXOeTt3s8XPPWdDFMhTGeUtzq0F9Fxfi92wtUDKEN+o[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\view_item_e5191us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\WebResource[5].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\white_3flowers_02[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\white_3flowers_03[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\white_3flowers_23[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\xptlive[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\yJmnSCE9ZP4adkKfEcERr7RNxTly8LSm+Fvt07DOTEa2LnViNMCQPMKSH[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FYA1PJQC\__[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\01chx6qqtML._AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\01j3dZ+ddsL._AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\01[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\0Z5YOPCAADHHP1CA42KD8GCA4J5P35CAS1WL3JCAR3PR2KCAGBAEWMCARASSVUCA2XNDYOCAI98MIICAQYVHYQCAVXLA7VCA6DZCQ4CAXSSBEYCAHHVSWWCA19N0U0CAZHIU01CANSIZD5CA95545ACANJU7RG.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1069586258_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1101534573078080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1101541156558080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1101554199168080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1109057913_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\11sX%2BM7nC3L[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1200737511688080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1201473959548080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1300856934_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1301395254118080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1314684276_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1401431706278080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1401435704168080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\150131976399[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1501467542218080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1501474929988080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\157073qifiwi86tq[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\160142059884[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\160142435135[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1601426478278080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\160142727212[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1701351086998080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1701359552028080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1801445698628080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\180x150_Budget_$off_20off_0906[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1901364775618080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1901373749848080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1a0c2628e14541d734790120f3b03793[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\1f1b_1_b[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2001350852168080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\20070119051402[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2046721297_thumb0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2201358951128080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2201362520098080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2215i[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\230150488414_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\231479so17ckptvt[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2501502347078080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\257325rdhelqeg2x[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\260142547924[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\260142753283[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2601440719918080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2601441399968080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2601445130448080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2601455077418080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2701491621248080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2701497933638080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2801389816498080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2801392545648080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2801392686808080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2801395723418080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\2901441388168080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\3001341865928080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\3001364524388080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\3001368220538080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\3001374060878080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\300x250[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\30DAYMBG[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\320141846424[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\3201430227968080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\3201431044168080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\3201433374158080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\3201434742128080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\323[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\338540y0zohh345l[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\339732dff135a416414ef65beac72e9b[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\369699_1022518[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\379228t5v3djqqjn[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\387120_1131025_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\387139ww9pnlexbe[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\39803-YEL[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\3a_search[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\410939_1919742_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\413685_1374997_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\433081_1552421_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\433082_1658398_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\433234hzctm4s7p1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\439958_1608402_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\442031_1933788_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\442619_1640370_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\465031153_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\471685_1944455_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\474705_1961777_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\481438eq4fs4ccew[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\4QDN9KCAHOOPJBCAZEE494CADYCXPSCAGAOO03CALWKVV3CASGH4W0CAG146QDCAQ63A6GCANTP6UMCAFJXS9DCANGQFUHCAAFE5NLCAN0VD1HCAYLA1S1CA56LB4DCABI69AECA2OJ5U4CABH89BLCA7HBF8G.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\5-152818[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\62288ajaxvcyvvy[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\6276xzhlpy87cs[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\7SKH0FCA723YV2CAS01G2ICAJ1BVPCCA9PBMCZCAFQVZ1FCATXSI3VCAU8M1SJCAPWAHQ5CA06E6BFCAZJJGZWCA6DKMMLCAJPQBN4CALOI1D9CAEX2K90CAR9E63MCASOH13NCADV3IELCA1CUMFACA86T24J.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\95283nqvzjllhq1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\9SFA5BCA40X213CA3TD6BHCAA6D88WCAE53ZLFCA2O15T6CATTP412CA0XWNI0CAQ1EY76CAJAAF10CAUD957RCAKIYLK6CAQZXM55CA6GM1QXCA8OFOPACAXXYZ51CAEPWCKDCA1AJE12CA2X86QACACJPXZY.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\9YGFZWCAP4I62RCA3H4ZWHCAUI71EYCAIXF3MSCAUWF0U5CACZ87PKCAXP0AK9CAK5XP3ECAPSP7OTCADIL2A9CAV7JXRMCA5OWV40CA5KNKK8CA77422KCAWVGQZFCAAJ278SCAFV8D2MCAK2UYA5CAQHQBSC.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\accountIndex[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\ADJC-Half_BackToSchool_Q307-100x100[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\advertisement-sm-head._V46774995_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\ad[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\amp[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\areaTitleDeployment[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\base[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\blah[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\block_1[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\Blogs_Generic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\BonusBuysban[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\box-gray-tl._V46860898_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\btcheckout[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\btn-no-tiny._V46917209_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\btn-no-tiny._V46917209_[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\bttell[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\busy_white1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\buttonPrintAd[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\buyahorsezip.5[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\buyer;dcopt=ist;!cat=statichp;sz=275x300;tile=1;ord=1186086429203;[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\buyer;tn=2;to=h;tr=2;!cat=statichp;tw=275;ta=center;tcp=0;tcs=20;tva=top;szs=100x100,100x100;ord=1186086429203;[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\c44f_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\card_left2_new[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\CIGARBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\CIGARETTEBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\conversion[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\cornerLeft[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\Coscent_terms[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\CSG_CLS10721a_COLOR2_728x90[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\cuttingedgeboots[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\DS3TRKCASJB04YCADMWYRFCAVGOES4CA9UOHNECAYPER44CAGUZU2NCA4P8TNICA4M63E3CAO2SN3ACATH5PTVCAKZ4F6GCA9P7HTRCACDC2TMCAEW71KTCA2C6CIDCAN8PX6BCALR6BZDCAQCXSRECAU54R1S.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\e91a464b032a1592d08fe91453a34fb6[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\ebay-ns_SSL_e5231us[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\EBAYPLATPSELL[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\EFRA3WCA918O0ACA1FJYYBCA0KFCWICAKVB9CMCA1ENJ1DCA14QTIRCAV9G2AUCAK5IV96CAY8W2I5CAA9FK3CCA4PE12BCAZWP2NYCAVPZPWTCAQ1NMD0CAW91XCRCAOLI319CA8ID28MCANF7MZ8CAD48NNG.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\EHME6XCAUK4DCDCA6ZNDHMCA2JE07CCAAG6OF6CAM8NWHJCAQK66X2CA6AL5Q5CA0KX9U8CAW9KZA1CA5XCM14CAY4HUXDCASX8Y73CAHZPCAVCAJPLISYCA0OVC7ACAY7QPGMCAMLGIL8CAFQZANFCAEQNYR4.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\emptypixel[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\equal_grin[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\F71BCRCAZTAHZBCA1HQGJ5CAJ4AXX3CABS7MR2CAHRDAJZCA4JXHWRCAH8ICB9CALLSYBRCA3CR9URCAB40AAWCAAJQI4OCA1I9Y1ECA99ZFXHCA1ECUJ5CAW2VKXNCAF3X8I2CAYBFEJCCAX1J999CA9YK98T.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\favicon[3].ico	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\fb05_0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\FEATUREDITEMS[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\ff2[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\ff2[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\ff2[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\ff2[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\fish[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\fix_homepage[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\footer_position_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\forward_1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\GK94[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\GlobalNavVjo23_SignInEbay_e5235035450_1_en_US[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\globals_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\group_1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\header_logobanner_sm[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\hm_tile.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\icon2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\iconContainerCenter[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\iconLtArrow_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\icon_album_white[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\icon_critalert[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\icon_slideshow_states[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\icon_trash[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\ie70win[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\iframebody_e5231us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\imgCrnrO3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\imgCrnrO3[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\imp[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\imp[2]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\imp[3]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\inject_object_div[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\inter_50[1].poll	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\i[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\j-1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\J3C4EFCAWSIX0NCA1VHWX9CA0QPWPZCAQZLV1PCA7NAH27CA4SZTR5CAEBQAICCAF5GXYBCAPNIOJ3CAFXEWMRCAQMISHJCAZW7BI6CA1W7H0VCAZN0DGWCAM0QT4KCAAAG9Z7CAHGHZQNCA98XOZBCA8QV8TM.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\jclpE5TOcd[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\jcp_homepromo[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\jyti[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\left[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\left_both[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\LNIN93CA231OAQCAEI5I0QCAQ3NRD9CAYXK28ECALJONXCCA2AEV6QCACILCT2CA0YE1UZCAW78A95CACZUGCRCAZJ704QCAO412QICAYCTJUKCAA6PV45CA0D347JCANVO22ECAE6RE0LCA4CJRRJCABTRN9I.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\logoVeriSign_100x65[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\log_ut_err[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\lPYundCIX[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mail[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mediahitcounter[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\MERC-ARwidget_Q207-AnimeArt_v3-275x73[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\MERC-CNwidget_Q306-Coins_v2-275x73[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\MERC-LilKinz_Q307-275x300[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\MERC-MIwidget_Q306-GibsonGuitar_v3-275x73[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\MERC-MV_Q207-LightsCamera-440x198[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\MERC-VGwidget_Q306-Atari_v3-275x73[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\merchant[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\merchant[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mini[3].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\MR39NHCAYO7T5MCAZA8OE0CAG8QWH4CAMKTTFBCABIY3VPCA76BFJVCA52NI8HCA3Y5SF8CAGYSG79CAT74RZOCAPLTH2BCAM136JECAU7SRA2CA9KRSCICAG4T0IYCA8U4CP1CA0ZPRP9CA0DH3HWCAIAB08I.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mt.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mt[10].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mt[11].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mt[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mt[2].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mt[3].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mt[4].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mt[5].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mt[6].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mt[7].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mt[8].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\mt[9].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCA0HWMY7.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCA13IMGB.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCA2LGO6C.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCA38CCFQ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCA41RLRG.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCA4HE7JC.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCA4RDM8C.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCA76TZLD.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCA8AYAPI.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCA9WFQ9L.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAAGW309.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAC2FD11.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCACKGEQ1.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAD7EKSP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAF3C0KE.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAG8TSHC.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAI9IDQ5.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAJCF4VO.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAKZX50V.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAMPJ8ZM.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAN6XNY8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAPYHJCQ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAQH1NGK.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCARVJI8S.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCATJEL40.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCATKW4R8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAVW1FH2.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAWBN3BS.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAWWFI17.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAZ8FVJ5.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\musicCAZA582F.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\music[10].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\music[11].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\music[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\music[2].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\music[3].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\music[4].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\music[5].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\music[6].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\music[7].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\music[8].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\music[9].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\myebay_e5231us[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\m_1e6fdbc3aa024614f77057b7867f32e6[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\m_2340a54cf02aed8ffd7d5af88ce7e7e4[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\m_7603837259297dc3ae81ced7eea178f8[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\m_779425ec10a46aec93ec16b7d1aa15ff[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\m_7e8f6cbe0d3e05a747a171e40a425516[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\m_89f35bf0c1658b08f1ca1bf1e0e67133[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\m_92a70e08e0300c61bcb75efdd7119d39[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\m_9788762b6f221901b87c72462c71dc21[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\m_ddc8d272ad4b11e62d63534746c71c69[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\m_eeae42634ff79927876585c2e3f7cb9c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\N075QHCA1DODGBCAGW3BCRCAYJ3GPOCAWKQ6Z4CA3BXSBJCAARU1QDCAOA24F6CA0R0XVFCAC8C3PWCABUW82GCA5MCVQKCAY11V03CAL26DJ7CAK6UNUBCANVRT7HCA7SIH0NCAC0OD4BCARUIP0UCAONWGZ0.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\nose_smile[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\O7QXWZCAHG3G3YCABWXG0VCABLXVIXCABAH2J3CAOHVMQ0CAB9W1QPCA71XEXPCAXMJ487CAAWAB60CAGP8R4YCA7O1A6YCA3I4W7RCA3NCBLNCAOS8Q6ECAEZHZRECAJ3E17MCAPLHJF3CAJD1MPTCA8EKK8D.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\Olympus_x54[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\openhand[1].bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\optn=1[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\osd[10].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\osd[11].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\osd[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\osd[2].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\osd[3].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\osd[4].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\osd[5].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\osd[6].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\osd[7].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\osd[8].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\osd[9].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\P2CXD0CA0UCVWRCAZINZT9CAADCI9LCAEELGXICAEO0ZISCAZX5Z37CAKCY7VOCAOXFOFDCAIOV1PPCAFE6XVACAH5CVR1CA0BHMANCA1IGLMQCAM7MIBHCACSDMJSCA20IS83CANRVWY4CAMO4GDMCAJ988L0.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\pageSealUSUnverified[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\pitch_short[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\PM-ProductMktg-BestOffer2_Q306-MakeOffer-100x100[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\PMI98JCAQYV4HACAJVJOXECAW9BGD8CAED4SGFCAKA5XDWCAMRZUBGCA2EYENICASKHRF0CA0KG589CAQ5RBTCCAO1IUITCAEBYMH2CABHGAYVCALCUNFNCAG0GB2JCADFVW2ECACEFNJ6CAE40IIRCAW11G6H.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\pmoPayPalBuyerProtection_140x50[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\Profile_Generic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\p[10].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\p[11].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\p[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\p[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\p[3].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\p[4].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\p[5].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\p[6].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\p[7].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\p[8].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\p[9].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\Q449FVCAO53LB0CA3CEUABCA6SEHX4CAIM4W50CAQ3201VCA7IZH20CAV28PIFCAPH954SCASCVAD9CA0JH7RDCAONCPOHCAFUFD4SCAEXB7EECA4K5WY1CA2RAWE1CA0BCKVSCAF27BYXCAQ55FT1CA4L25HX.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\red-arrow[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\relatedStores[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\reply[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\right-arrow-off[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\right1_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\RoseonyourEyebrow035[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\savedsearchoption_e5231us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\search_e5231us[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\SHASTAdays198[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\site=myspace&position=east&page=10000000&rand=634442771&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\site=myspace&position=halfpage&page=11014003&rand=94652007900&acnt=1[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\site=myspace&position=mrec&page=11000000&rand=481060186&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\site=myspace&position=west&page=10000000&rand=6344427710&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\Skype_eBay_US_234x60_G[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\sound[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\specio[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\srdlightbox[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\std_0a50f810c38f585ba18f243ceeba8741[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\STH_CRT_GEN_180x150_GEN_C03[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\STH_EBY_FWX_180x150_GEN_A04[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\STH_TIC_EBY_180x150_GEN_A03[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\stores[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s_18bd3bdd0e30b1224debcd30643d552c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s_27948e24625b9f07c903530b456b7a60[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s_2eb83cb9db8c49db27b13f0bc7a3956c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s_3f021793600a275a97e0e0a0a7addb8c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s_45a4a3dc589bfba249a9da1d40b9a564[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s_48f52967d55f7eb7a6d2fb3d606bdefe[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s_6af3ad5b1a55fb74b85db80830be36c0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s_7442f0ae727f0b5bde5bbaf40ff6ab25[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s_b54a0554c95df5bc0818080516381307[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s_c52254f03d8fdc0d6922444fe4b95019[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s_c5459d4627e17a4a92cd85a998d0f6d3[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s_d33e1a51ce4de1d70bcfb88d3fa029d5[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\s_f3031589fc65d99766632290bce346ce[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tabs-middle-off-onleft._V46895913_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tabSelectedL[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\th_BTZ_00909[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\th_iSean-1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\th_lala005ed[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\th_Mexico06072[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\th_motor004[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\th_Myspacers053[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\th_Sadies06002edit[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\th_skit[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\th_thLoser003edit[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\th_weird004[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\TJZEDDCAVQ5CK5CAE7YS3KCA5DCZ2MCAUBSP53CAKQI448CAZQ7U33CAQVL3Q2CASX8AUBCA8OZ5KLCA0D7VPWCAY2JTSQCAS73DR1CALZQHSDCAZDL4F1CA4CJE1ICARPPOKJCAJ1TFQ2CA8F38W7CAZBVLLT.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tk6[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tn22P30[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tn3NA44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tnCPC162[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tnDH1264[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tnE31089[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tnEXS723-BLK[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tnHH2244[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tnMB95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tnPC132[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tnRC695[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tnRFK44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tnSS871[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\tnSTP295[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\topnav-cart._V47082495_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\UER0XWCAIIT1XGCAU0TENVCA5WQLYZCAAH2X1CCAAUGR3TCAWXU7CSCAMA5FIFCA1VOF0ICAL32UOLCA64ETT3CACVQGDDCATQ5BN0CALJHJ3JCA2LXAJGCAYOYUZLCAE0EUUUCABNG79VCAW96IX5CAELA0UH.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\untitled-2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\user_comments[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\vendorprint[1].pl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\viewitem[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\WebResource[2].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\WebResource[5].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\white_3flowers_17[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\Wintecban[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GU44UHWG\ZNQVVECAJH9THCCA3V19IZCADJ3SG9CAZN7I01CA5UP78UCATRIJT5CA6IOCFWCACJ9E8GCA3LCWHBCA4E2W0ACAG4H9DKCAG96WSSCAK1QB4TCAHESBXYCA59GXJPCAPITJC1CA9XNJV4CAOIHW85CAL5H7Y3.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\01K16DEVV1L._AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\01[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\01[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\0313_wierdal[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1101542918548080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1144975648_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\120128977074[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\120146263996[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1301394847078080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\132644w7rt4odti8[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\137354sbut511xgp[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1401432182308080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1501464782758080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1501477279928080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\160135236183[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\160142033739[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1601422403458080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\160142434499[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1601430743378080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1701348389548080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1801436583548080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1801439288418080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1801440009878080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1901359396628080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1901361878568080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1901364656558080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1a0c2628e14541d734790120f3b03793[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\1HGL1YCAX0E65XCAFH161ECA57DL6ACASCBFMHCAZ2HR91CAAWQP0WCA8JTVTJCA73KFDHCAGIOWBJCAWKUZ4DCAGD1V78CAJMMDVYCAY23EOSCAAOPWLPCAHMAZ7NCAQ39IKBCA1J7HH3CAO1N78FCAWE0A2E.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2001348371658080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2001352865178080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2001357586258080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2001362924148080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2001366269118080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\20060913_zwinky_c1aS_landing_sep13[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\20070626031851[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2201350692678080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2201358959248080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\230156759663[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\260141421974[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2601437702058080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2601437994228080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2601438072458080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\260143852513[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2601438701278080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2601441422178080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2601449621358080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2601449776938080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2601453244388080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2601455129008080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2801381714088080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2801392764748080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2801395639068080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2901434529748080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2901439043308080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2901439043468080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\2901441388038080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\3001368249178080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\3001369034808080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\3001371306068080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\3001372225598080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\3001373497088080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\3001375249788080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\3001375313208080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\309714jsnv31lzfd[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\312199uc60wwli5x[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\3201416770648080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\320141847209[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\3201431035298080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\3201433384868080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\3301509323138080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\3301510709788080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\3301518453938080_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\379046nwp7hau9wr[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\412644a14ku727fu[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\419172_1422007_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\420785_1454251_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\424436_1458231_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\427281_1477652_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\428381wyqams7mzt[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\456687_1910484_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\456687_26381_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\461118_1852195_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\461118_20112_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\464831_1887402_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\465032875_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\473725_1957994_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\4e69_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\522b373a569725ad27556c725f4f6c1b[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\569754211_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\59697vlceuoeumw[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\5b18_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\6330svb7uj99nq[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\6XOMJRCA618F2RCAMYE0Y8CA769VR3CACODR4CCAQB8HVQCAR63QJYCAZMB4IDCADZ0R5WCAK6YJG6CARPQ3G4CA0ID6LICAZCFPD1CAUTGWC1CAAJFRTVCAP2F1PQCAC896OICA11L1SFCA4U8WZ8CAP9XFE6.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\7108_BTS_razr_180x150_7.23[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\738be7312eaf70a239d85a29f3a29466[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\74_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\7TmEE2qdORNgC14KHUbbwYJNIit0L9tjQEyXT0fATeF3IIQMJ2ibg[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\828939564_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\88440s1swjqz32u[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\88451ynbqpvfxtq[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\addressbookIcon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ADDTOFAVSBT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\adServer[2].aspx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\amp[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\asterisk_err[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\autoTooltips[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\a[8].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\base[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\blank[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\blue-dot-horiz-border._V44209198_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\bluewithgray_right[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\body1bkgd_healthbeauty[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\BonusBuys[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\bot_back[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\boxTopHeader[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\btbasket[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\btcatalog[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\btcheckout[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\btn-inactive-no-ns._V46893134_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\btn-inactive-yes-ns._V46907591_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\bulk_promo_free[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\buttonMoreAds[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\button_login_loggingIn[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\b[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\card_bot_new[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\charityicon_16x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\chevron[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\CLOCKSWATCHESBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\comment[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\compareDownArrow[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\coolpic[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\DH1264[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\disc50[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ebaybase_v4[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\endcap-a9-go-2._V46775809_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\enter[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\envelope[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\equal_smile[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ErrorPageTemplate[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\eva_mendes_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\favicon[2].ico	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\favorite_1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ff2[10].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ff2[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ff2[2].htm	Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ff2[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ff2[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ff2[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ff2[6].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ff2[7].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ff2[8].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ff2[9].htm	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\flash2[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\flashwrite_1_2[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\forward[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ftr1_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\f[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\f[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\f[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\f[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\f[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\f[6].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\google_transparent[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\grey-dot-horiz-border._V44209183_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\gVgVpXuTkVpR7CnfhL6rBoBxVuHvAHnMk5NP[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\homepage_v4.3[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\iconBlueStar_25x25[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\iconNew_16x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\icon_pay_cards[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\imgHdrMainNavBgHighlight[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\imgHdrMainNavRgt2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\imgHdrMainNavSearchLft2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\imgHdrSearchRgt[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\imgTopGradient[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\IMG_2032edit[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\img_priceIncrease[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\imp[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\imp[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\imp[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\index[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\index[7].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\iw2[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\iws2[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\IY22AVCALZC2AUCAQX9BCDCAJ5XX7RCAT1UFWCCA3NRR1QCAK22Y3JCAKXYGEWCAPC26BQCA4XSB1FCAJVGQYUCAU9HC9YCAFZ7EFRCA5DM4TZCADL4XLDCAQAXMNNCALF5ZOZCAAU4PX0CAP279YTCACUVZTC.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\listingDetails[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\loadplaylist_real[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\logo-on._V46863482_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\logo[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\l_eeae42634ff79927876585c2e3f7cb9c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\MAC-DRE[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mcard50[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mediahitcounter[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mediahitcounter[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\medialog[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\MERC-CAwidget_Q207-VintageTees_v2-275x73[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\MERC-CA_Q207-BlazingStyles-440X198[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\MERC-CP_Q207-Mobile_iPhone-440x198[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\MERC-JEwidget_Q207-PocketWatches_v2-275x73[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\merchant[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\merchant[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\merchant[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\merchant[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\messagingNav[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\meter_silver[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\MonogramSmall[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mt.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mt[10].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mt[11].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mt[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mt[2].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mt[3].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mt[4].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mt[5].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mt[6].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mt[7].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mt[8].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\mt[9].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCA1VLF6N.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCA3S3OCW.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCA6E5M9M.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCA6Q1L03.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAA657Q8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAA9O7RF.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAAHGG6Z.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAC1UGA2.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAD0S7N8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAFBFOL4.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAG344H7.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAIQ2L6D.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCALMXYHH.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCANCD9O0.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAPUFREV.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAQ46F3D.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAQ5KB1K.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAR9D1LI.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCASLZ10K.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAVZXRJK.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAWVS26F.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicCAZCTHWE.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\musicplayerxml[2].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\music[10].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\music[11].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\music[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\music[2].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\music[3].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\music[4].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\music[5].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\music[6].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\music[7].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\music[8].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\music[9].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\myspacetv_vplayer0005[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\my_ebay_summary_body_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\m_170f96e7908cf540fd94d8b0ae0fe609[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\m_1746018419e206ab9c0481bf3e6ce0dd[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\m_9da4a2557cc037c5400ad462bdc7ebdc[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\m_aa921205ab08f9bfab5207e77a0125b7[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\m_edd65bfbce0f54e0e8fcdafe11360881[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\n2CoreLibs-events-15996[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\n2CoreLibs-utilities-15096[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\nav_country_off[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\offline_ltblue1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\OmniScript[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\optn=1[3]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\OTHERITEMSBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\pixel[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\predatory[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\Profile_Generic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\p[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\p[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\p[3].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\redBtnRequestAPhoto[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\right[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\r[9].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\savedsearchemail_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\ScriptResource[1].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\search[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\search[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\shocked[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\shroom[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\site=myspace&position=east&page=10000000&rand=2370911380&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\site=myspace&position=halfpage&page=11014003&rand=43704912200&acnt=1[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\site=myspace&position=halfpage&page=11014003&rand=80667903700&acnt=1[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11000000&rand=399270333&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11000000&rand=842041945&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&params[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\spacer[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\spacer[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\spacer[3].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\srch-rt[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\start[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\state1_148x11[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\statusCheck_28x28[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\std_abcdd75c18db4d2851c7c30d81c6aabf[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\std_f0316acea458e82d14e2bc2e36cf6598[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\STH_TIC_EBY_180x150_GEN_A03[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\subnav-bg._V46922527_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\sub_right_both[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\suggestedfavbody_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s_021b0b71870fac18fa737a81561de1d5[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s_09c0d26d13bdcdb63f3036d03a003825[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s_13dce82b3b4b4743f4ae1142af10d067[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s_17834c75883c6f4192b9fbcdc7d5a85d[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s_1c99f8d0544a7db7e2610367f006291f[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s_337edda4ad4c49e9b376850cbfa93ee2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s_5e5a318fb15bc07851db97b8412b4256[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s_61aad331a0d4984678512ecc4aa962a0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s_72e92b1e6fbe11edd2d3a3e58c76dce8[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s_9e8eb7ce2d48b522251bafca2f2da88c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s_af2cf30b53a24232720512edf4cd705f[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s_dcb3c2f7454d6fa89ae7beb0b2fcd7be[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\s_ff974eb96037cb712244608c795d3ef0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tabR[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tabswelcome[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\TC8544ban[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\techno_slide_temp_180x150[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\textViewDetailsTab[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\th_boybandback[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\th_message[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\th_midnightspankguineapig[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\th_partay003[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\th_shake[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\th_skylermatt[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\th_th19[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\th_untitled[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\th_weird001[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\TI_300x250[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tk8[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tn39206N-COL[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnAFK44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnBR321[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnCB28[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnCRH544[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnDHC309-PNK[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnES31[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnGDP624[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnGL6177[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnGRM95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnHPC795[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnLMH744[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnPC802[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnPS103[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnPSS95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnSPH744[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnTSS323[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnTWN795[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\tnZI321[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\token[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\token[2].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\topbuttons[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\upload_beta_ad[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\upload_tab_off[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\urchin_beta[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\virus[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\visa50[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\W864HHCAT1CQA2CANWJJPDCAGSUCXICA3HU7H6CA04GMAQCA62EM72CAQ5IJT3CA9MJ4OPCASK9TCCCACJZQCKCA2DMY6BCA4G6Q51CAEFOTYBCAKQMYBKCAIZNE8JCA7OG08VCANHZCTACAQPQUBPCAASV5VW.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\wachovia_security_728x90_a[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\WebResource[1].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\WebResource[5].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\white_3flowers_20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\X6dMiYYAUlZ6cs1HCFPdr1O3Q2hkMxp5dzTUfaPPeOgiDTUyWsSGLKVJicBTUDDa[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\xcss[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\xptInvoice[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\Zm37QQcatrefZC6QQcoactionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQfromZR10QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ3QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQsabfmtsZ1QQsacatZQ2d1QQsaobfmtsZinsifQQsbrsrtZd[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JZDDMDS0\_clipboard[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\019NJK7EW8L._AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\107892uf0u4fkj6c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1101554279378080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\115P49DQCWL[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\120080831694[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1201465017138080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1201468110748080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\127983rihr0clhkl[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1353721367_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1375547258_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1401425807718080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1401435703918080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1470764474_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1501467543988080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1501470722568080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1501470782558080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\153218trxgdpjiyk[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\160142030961[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\160142135557[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\160142744956[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1701348419348080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1701361893438080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\172203k3ut2d8u3m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1801391344066464_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1801439288098080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1801450237808080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\189704tsmlnurw8e[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1901363581908080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1dd7d1ee410b67150bca82011d5ab8da[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\1F3Y57CA271EOSCA3KYBJ5CA358F64CAPCMPVFCAYOGTELCAKKZAB9CAW7MQ5HCAE6XQUNCA39P4M5CAEWO0GLCA0HE2NCCA9XKYIZCAQQLOBDCARJKBVLCAVU35QCCAO503BTCAUIP8C9CADWD0UVCAKM2RPZ.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2001342581068080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2001352741008080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2001357589988080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2001362875158080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\20070115074203[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\20832e02513b629a6186400baba5ed07[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\210906io7rnjeroq[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2201356802648080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\230156191183[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2301563140078080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2301577554808080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2301581598798080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2501500537498080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2501501563708080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\260143213102[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2601441409238080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2601441413408080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2601443837978080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2601455143098080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2701493946318080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2701499299938080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2701506032938080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\272282c0hjwco1ym[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2801392593068080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2901434522008080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\2901438565818080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\3001364758748080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\3001371019998080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\3001373277228080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\3001374933838080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\3001376238978080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\3001376538588080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\300x250_Photo_PostHoliday[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\320136615454_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\320141693323[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\320141695957[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\320141696462[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\3201430215638080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\3201433396808080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\3201434754388080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\3301511877428080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\3301512863088080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\335923ims8tiz85w[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\345625czmcfga1kl[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\410442_1309512_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\432347_1547567_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\433082_1658397_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\441845_1634640_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\442031_1627222_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\455681pejqlkb5fq[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\460665_1842149_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\461118_1852175_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\464831_23930_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\464831_23932_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\464834jmc5267fpz[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\465420_1923901_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\469522_1958326_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\474705_1961781_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\478210_1991005_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\487181_2075383_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\4b17_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\4RMW2LCAY6LZUNCAMZLIV9CAF4TQM1CAKEN4VUCA252XULCAYD4LOYCAFCIV8KCA18OGOHCARUXB5VCAYJ5F89CA97FXM2CADDVJU2CA1FM6GGCA9OWD9WCA9M64T3CAP77PKACAMB82VACAAN8098CA6ECX72.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\5-152798[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\506509fx4aaba81z[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\509324yrv0e9ugk1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\509329aejrs8gf2e[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\509333n3zhub2n8l[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\509529i0ky7lnuap[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\584d_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\63807d5[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\6TN3PQCA32B8CRCAYNJ9JBCAKFB1VBCAEBP9QVCAAR2MO9CAL1JL2OCAK8AQETCAUVS98JCAVD7NBQCAYKYPNXCASB2CAICAQ34TP4CAAARC2CCAHSLFSTCAS41M1XCAVVJB8DCAYAAUU5CA6BP1O0CA74IU6L.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\7246839123_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\7TmEE2qdORNgC14KHUbbwYJNIit0L9tjQEyXT0fATeF3IIQMJ2ibg[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\909531197_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\a27b3b820dad36140c26f0730fd68c96[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\a9search-leftcap._V47072231_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\ad[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\ad[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\a[6].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\bg_messageTL[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\bg_navTR[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\bind[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\bluegradbackground[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\bottom_left[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\box-gray-bl._V46888659_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\box-gray-tr._V46908940_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\box-line-br._V46882871_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\btabout[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\btaccount[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\btn-inactive-no-ns._V46893134_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\bulletins[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\bullet_square.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\buttonSaveAd[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\Buyer-Merch-Webkinz-Q207-275x300[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\b[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\b[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\b[3].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\card_bl_new[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\cc[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\champion_sire_icon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\chat_bubble_nav[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\check[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\chicks[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\churchill%20tommy%20gun[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\clear[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\Comments_Generic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\container[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\default3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\divider4[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\ebaybase_e5231us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\eBayISAPI[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\EDCO-eBayUniversity_Q307-BuyBoldly_FreeAudioTour-100x100[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\empty_148x11[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\EOMG5ZCACLLTE2CAS7CQOBCAB39J54CAVITE20CA8QS9D1CAKM88R7CA6Z109PCAGNFQ34CAU5PCA0CASTROYKCAGKCRCNCA9ICIS8CAI21UHTCA4KL4TMCAJOB6FHCAY7OFAFCA9BJPC2CA62S5GICA1XXOPU.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\equal_slant[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[3].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[4].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\favcenter[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\favicon[1].ico	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\FEATSILVERSTASH[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\ff2[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\ff2[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\ff2[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\flash2[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\flyout-menu_v4.3[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\GE8J96CA9FOZZGCANUDWB9CAP4U91ECAOQJ3QNCA2P4TPOCA9HQBP3CA3359SYCAODMXYICA4GU98ICAQHANBMCA3JKVY5CAAUW7V3CA0DQWV0CAZFM4SQCAIXUL09CALQKZ1ZCAROU1OACAKYJ0D3CAW5NA7S.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\get[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\giftcard-popover-envelope._V33348224_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\global.global.bg_top[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\GlobalNavVjo23_EbayStatic_v_1_en_US[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\global_v4.3[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\GZ060sXzt[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\hdr1bkgd_healthbeauty[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\header[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\hot[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\iconChangeID_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\iconClose_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\iconlightbulb_16x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\iconPic_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\iconStoresNW_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\icon_buyprints_white[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\imgEcheck[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\imgHdrMainNavBg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\imgHdrSearchLft[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\imgVIPrmryBtnLt[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\imp[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\imp[2]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\index[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\index[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\i[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\K7TGMZCAN796W1CACCS31KCAF0JTWBCAVIIDL6CASWDGLZCATN93RYCAKM8UOUCAR4BDJJCA1MXCWQCAQLVI3ECA1U3FRPCA952V3KCA23757CCA0BIKELCAP1BIKICA3UCP7ACA3UHQF7CAVSXMPRCATWZF9F.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\lang[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\logoEbay_x45[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\logo[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\log_ut_err[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\M4K5OTCAEJRC7OCAC4II77CAJL111ACA3RX3UJCAWXY96VCAZBO08PCAPMX166CAGKDI0ECA4WWDZJCAJFKFE1CA0VXAJWCAQSH3FZCAJ102QGCAKSTWOZCA8AGWC3CA1X9KB9CA219G2JCANF9YNBCA921VJB.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mastercard[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\media-counter_v4.3[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mediahitcounter[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mediahitcounter[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\MERC-VGwidget_Q207-NintendoWii_v2-275x73[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\merchant[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\merchant[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\MLBPRODBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mt.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\MTC95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mt[10].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mt[11].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mt[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mt[2].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mt[3].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mt[4].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mt[5].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mt[6].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mt[7].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mt[8].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\mt[9].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCA1SN8T8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCA3I6ASB.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCA4LPOND.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCA64A2UV.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAA6Q1EV.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAARESHP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCABU91ID.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCACCMP23.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCACSDKYN.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCACVKNMH.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCADSRJRT.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAEH08WZ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAGJIEC2.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAH65TP3.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAHN55TR.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAIE0TMR.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAIIRLL3.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAKTPG64.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCALC83VZ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCALJNIEO.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCALR4Z45.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAMQLVS2.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCANHADSK.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAODTNDW.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAOYJ593.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAS764AZ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCASRVG40.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAT9Y14J.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAV44MEP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\musicCAW11WWZ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\music[10].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\music[11].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\music[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\music[2].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\music[3].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\music[4].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\music[5].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\music[6].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\music[7].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\music[8].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\music[9].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\myspaceJS037[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\m_2aec9840ffce2ab85fdfbcb8617d8ff8[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\m_3f0b9cfc2e86da60d17536443d49e9a0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\m_50cf53897ed6494b2ce57f0fa17c67e0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\m_9fb67a7f27c3291819bc7c1775c7208a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\m_d498d2e46ec9e53a87624ee307f12f8c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\n2CoreLibs-n2v1-8466[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\nav_logo3[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\NBAPRODBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\notifyStopped[1].jsp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\nyA3KQJIObIXr6h0vMFJwjJ[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\osd[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\osd[2].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\osd[3].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\osd[4].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\osd[5].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\osd[6].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\osd[7].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\osd[8].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\osd[9].xml	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\paypal_logo[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\previousHorse[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\p[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\p[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\p[3].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\p[4].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\p[5].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\p[6].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\p[7].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\p[8].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\Q6RLL1CAYL7JKACACPDTR8CA7M7FI3CAXWJVP7CA4CNCY0CAUOFKC8CAX2FH0BCA2MOZOECAYDLE86CAZNMIS5CANEI9Q9CABEAQYGCARZVNP9CAMKLOZICAMW0YQICAEMY5FOCABVIWXACAUJKYDHCA5TV90O.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\Qn+ItU6FJg1RdKtsoMlDoBYVOhc7kpONWIy2FCnIVVfUAL[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\quixotic[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\reply_all[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\RetrieveDataForSite[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\RHL44ban[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\right2_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\rockout[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\rtCurve[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\r[5].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\SELR-BuyerSellerActivation_Q307-First3Free-275x75[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\SGYBDLCAFHJ2W7CA9ZJY62CAH7OAVSCAC9NV2OCA7GDRT0CAMF0N3ECANIG0EJCA0HMYZUCAZU3079CA9UFPIKCA8PIQ3MCA8FTPKRCAGMBK8SCAW53LXRCA9BHVV1CASPG9SDCA7JBW5UCAFGPPSPCAGMXHFL.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\share_load[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\share_load[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\site=myspace&position=east&page=11013002&rand=044625888&friendid=9877762&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11000000&rand=824010363&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11013005&rand=610957599&friendid=3157964&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11021002&rand=786056510&friendid=92846164&acnt=1&schoolpage=0&bandgenre=2&bandgenre=15&bandgenre=21[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=14000016&rand=011118658&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&params[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\site=myspace&position=mrec&page=11000000&rand=824010363&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\site=myspace&position=skyscraper&page=14000016&rand=0111186580&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\site=myspace&position=uhpfp&page=11000000&rand=8240103630&acnt=3&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\site=myspace&position=west&page=10000000&rand=2370911380&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\smc[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\spacer[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\stars-3-5._V47060601_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\started_under_saddle_icon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\star_off_2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\STH_CRT_GEN_180x150_GEN_C03[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\STH_MLB_SPR_180x150_GEN_B02[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\st[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\sub_left_both[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\swfobject[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_02246a485bf04d88230defb636013001[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_0a64c73537d66e1497681a01caea0e41[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_2465d61a5d3f4cd3105730f48873caef[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_27ac9c991549d23699008633cf500bad[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_29194d4c8ab81986a7acb935ed1ceb97[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_39a961b8536ca2f6f354638633a989fe[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_5474d542ca12615fdfdea3af38c17890[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_5597d1db5fc3085464c8d649ec2d4e32[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_61ba034a177e258fa3065886d1b2d3ce[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_66ecaa4737c494c1f0271cad9c0d2177[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_7182b92e853c869d8a0f3644a3c2f9de[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_7d92b8062448d12496f96384f0b4a019[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_8948c87d8e55c0f7671298171f8236fc[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_8b3a76663bb4aba90f247a671f8a5ff3[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_8dbfa25d28069cac41294d414a63fcca[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_916833aa0963629860ad8f492c529faa[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_a87f6fd52e15ff94ac78cffa248a7675[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_c60253e918ed4be5f472d000be157699[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_caf5847ef2e19b4ad0db28e09de1ac47[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_d711f23c9647af197598e24d943c0e67[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_df570c2d7287bd37fe9953894016502a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_e3cc17af8e542cc522c35d4644701dbd[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_ea313049be5d604b45579288babe860f[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_f69d4194451634ec220c5dda91ce2904[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\s_fac445cfed991555ea56fe74cc3857ff[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tabs-right-off._V46912711_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tabSelectedR[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\talk_bubbles_small[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\th_colinndjulian[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\th_guavasandmailboxes[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\th_l_1f308f0f5165f1db2c887f98ea383a7a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\th_motor002e[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\th_Myspacers034[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\th_shake-1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\th_weird002[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tk7[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tn21G701[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tn339[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnAF44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnCHH744[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnDI75-D[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnEP31[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnFPK95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnJ336[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnKE6025[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnLHB93[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnNDC525[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnPK95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnPS603[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnSHH744[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnSQ148[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\tnTWH795[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\top_back[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\transparent-pixel._V42752373_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\trashSelected[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\upload_thumb_dashed[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\UsersOnline[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\utility_curve_bl.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\utility_curve_br.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\W7MW2UCAA56CEACALDNAHYCAO1GHKXCAP8QSMFCAXZSNHQCABCK3FLCAQVQZCBCA11CIUOCA9NL6WTCATUMFZBCAVE9JJICANRAYCDCA5NCCAMCAM112BXCA0D4AKXCA1EBU3CCA7OR9RTCA1WQN1ACA090UQD.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\WebResource[10].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\WebResource[4].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\WebResource[5].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\white_3flowers_06[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\white_3flowers_19[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\white_hot_fat_girl_throwing_up[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\wolverine[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\WXK6SFCARF4C3NCAEOK20GCAZHQ469CAVLAAOFCAGC09I4CALDZLQACAN52F7LCA03Z8I7CAXADOV6CAQ8BKQ1CAQBJT31CAHMTZB9CAOC2UFBCA9KRKQLCA3NKKQVCAXIHN7NCARR50G8CAG28JPBCAJ1XT4H.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LZDSDRJ4\_;ord=1186082875883133[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\080207_2a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1062497081_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1303753620_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1454641526_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\150121169733[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\150131973657[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1501462863568080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1501467078498080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1501470723478080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1501474933558080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\160135236183[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\160142033739[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\160142388854[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\160142407391[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1601424338808080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1601426017458080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\161055kvkq788if3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1701347476748080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1701348443898080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1801435344278080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1801445692918080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1801447722618080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1801447723008080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1901360795348080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\192996whq4f1ret4[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1HK665CA99WOBZCABRUUC2CAGHNADOCAF0MAAFCA4B450MCAVP2N28CA76MXXICALV5UHWCA8V0YHSCANFH587CAZYVYBFCAV3L7F1CA54LZQ9CAYCC0C1CA144YN6CALOQBSDCA310ZG9CAHUV8Q8CA8ZL1Z5.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\1ULHVZCAAPSMW4CAF6083RCAZXRUVDCA0R5W89CAHVG8X5CA6UPD6DCA1G616ICA4KGX6BCAUN0GFPCAWMR5UECAJ8L9LPCAMPUKUZCAQV1L2CCAKA5T0UCAUA1ETTCAK9JMNBCATUK1RBCAP5Z8GCCAZQN5AH.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2001350850838080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2001361024058080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\213450cmy9x2spcz[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2201360140678080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\220136294284[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2201363519438080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\22P800new[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2301569255368080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\230157051404[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\260136116901_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2601438171278080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2601438457038080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2601447092728080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2601449979168080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2601455069038080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2601455106108080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2801382224578080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2801389902958080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2901434615038080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2901441387968080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\2901441388098080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\3001367756928080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\3001368964048080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\3001370192438080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\3001373120118080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\3001376004608080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\3001376082068080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\306900_396892[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\320141847750[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\3201433364368080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\3201434188658080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\38896735a28f97e8fa4a3ad521d94207[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\3XLIF2CA3FP8GECADEP8P1CA2Z3ECXCAXBVKIICAU6XO1ECA8X5C0JCAU1QAN7CAKDG19QCAG8XKRSCACIF141CA9PE1Z1CAVVKPZ0CAW1CA8GCAS16KNKCA0XBGTZCAR2DPYGCA8RLJZHCAU6YP1TCAV1J1Q5.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\404491ul1zou9g5h[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\420570_1427553_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\433082_1552432_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\436522u4b1eg7l8j[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\455681pejqlkb5fq[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\4616648811_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\479459_1998460_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\493707zf9zorngcw[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\4cmobhs[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\4FOCCHCAWIV6SPCA5P5WOWCAOYGUIBCATWWB86CARZL8ODCADVVH5UCAYYO1LHCAS8PE58CADHPBZ2CAE200DHCA92E54ECA52SH63CAR79PIZCARCJ8OGCATS024QCAOCO1B0CAB7J3MHCAW1C6BWCA6E8QU7.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\4OW4MUCADJTFFRCAN7DKFBCATP38JACABRKXLOCALIY9ZFCA6R6CEUCA8EDVXGCAE5D2ZPCARKXNZXCASBNCTQCA291009CAL3D5XXCAZNRL6VCAOH0DEXCAOA0S1PCA1HW030CAM35ALGCAB40X6ZCAMUQKT2.png	Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\5a_print.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\5D9SF2CAVKOPRQCA93CHW1CACK4HW8CAEZZ0FICAZ38JVWCARWCW66CA3ZBI9DCA7HG2ONCAD6XID0CAS3RPYFCALPH3IDCA50OESLCAAJ5G8BCAWVS3WXCANR5PXDCAE6T9L2CAR1Y31JCAMWXUUSCANT0QHL.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\5E13EKCASHAWF7CANWCPJ7CAQSDEEPCAUB8OBWCA5E624ZCABCEIHXCAT1FQ5RCAQCFOHYCA1OEJ71CAMJ2FTVCA6A32RHCA26X0G8CA1WURW4CAZTVF2MCA37RRYPCA48EABSCA4ETDMNCADI3GGHCAXT0R4C.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\5JKN2QCAF6QBD4CA52KPLFCA075516CABL2AKZCA9EBDVCCANWQ506CA07VFUGCAH58DP0CA7O2RT0CATBDMMDCAL9UTVLCA43OKRVCAM2O1BUCAIRSMLXCA22Y0GGCARGEO2UCAD5408ACA4AVV6BCAMEYVE2.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\5JQ8HRCAEE8PL5CAOG4OSKCACVA1ARCAWDK7TVCAFTA71XCA3S9KLLCA8QKN4OCA79SZS4CAWJ9Y9PCAAYEZ2QCAD2HV28CATWSB7LCA3KPQJWCAKE3FI5CAFG85C5CA9GMBPCCANWQC7FCA96YU7LCANNG8J9.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\738be7312eaf70a239d85a29f3a29466[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\77YUCXCA2NJ7BCCAPK0Q6YCAAKCTPKCAEAD6W6CAASJZMZCAONL4ZUCARQCODACAR3SH0MCAJ5OD6NCAFVWGVGCA4H3H4XCAJWU87LCAPUU22JCAFEX7SHCAJ4PK8ECA24FA85CAODU00QCAK4LVEQCANPC5ID.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\7CBFX7CACGBAE5CA7D0BTMCAB0HCC5CANZJC4NCAPUE6CDCA1ZX0KYCAELXNK1CA9E7NLDCA1QPDO9CAEIFE7CCAQPZHOGCATKKHWOCAQGWEEBCAK67FQBCAICCWD0CA1N7IBECACOTWZJCAHZTJXICA7OVL7J.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\81EIHBCAWX5FC0CAZ4ATGSCATEPC1QCAHX01FECAGH6CF9CAY2E51PCA8Y4PB0CAEG68LHCAIZSUFVCAO8PV6OCANEAFV9CAU1GZOFCA611O4YCA837AH9CA6YRJW9CAMZO7YDCAJIQQDKCAWJZ5W6CAN552QJ.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\83S0PRCAFBRDZGCABJ16JZCAFP85T7CA6IMWGYCAZZ035PCAL92059CAO9XUB3CAU6QJOZCAXGCZ5FCAEY0QQ7CAOP7T4PCARIH0QDCAOJADKTCA8WTWRXCAJQROXHCAN608L1CAQYVMU4CA52UV5ICAK1C1CK.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\858010267_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\9IEtPNz7a9e2EqcxJ1d[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\ad[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\ad[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\ad[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\AL5MVLCAELSHALCAD8W7NHCA1H4916CASXQW9DCA3OS1YCCA0ZWT65CALEKUMICAXZ1XHMCATWP6JSCARL8PDHCAO8449UCAO37LETCAZN5WLSCAKRP06WCA382X8YCA1SCL5JCAEMSUSQCA82QS3GCATPHCLK.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\areaTitleDeployment_e5231us[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\areaTitleDeployment_SSL_e5231us[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\a[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\a[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\beginner_friendly_icon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\bg_navTL[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\blue-dot-vert-border._V44208965_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[5].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\bnr_YourPayPalAcct_500[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\box-gold-br[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\box-gold-br[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\box-gray-br._V46862249_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\btaccount[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\btcatalog[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\btfbg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\btnSignUpPayPal_206x26[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\bullet-carrot[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\BurstingInteractionsPipe[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\BYVNCNCAJ71WCDCAMQTS8KCA2PV7SZCAX69ZLECADTX6FBCACAOU3UCAJ5T4JHCA4FWWQ2CAV3DBRXCAK0A0ANCA1Y41LCCAVB3RUCCAVF96R7CA3UP02BCA2102IUCAJ1CEHMCA6TF6WKCA6IGF9QCALHSN7G.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\card_left_new[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\category_74en_US0[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\chicks[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\click,KFIAAOMJAAC-XAMASFcBAAIAAAAAAP8AAAAGDgAIAAJ1BQAAACkCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKIm1kUAAAAA,,http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ugoplayer.com%2Fgames%2Fpantsvolcano[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\click[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\Comments_Generic_250[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\container[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\cornerRight[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\counter[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\CqXaW+r7BylE4vhK[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\cry[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\D7YPCACAU2G5DBCAOFIHLZCAYEJIH7CA3WBYP9CAKG7AG3CABOQWGCCAV4CIJSCAEPW7IWCAZI18JPCAC9YYGHCAR7ARYLCAQJ3ZK5CA726DMPCAUTGYVOCAAU1MYXCAVTSMGACA1ZTKRACA8DD74DCAQA2OPA.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\dc_PPP_30SecRespBigCardLeft_US_234x60[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\default[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\descend_10x5[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\DSC03439[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\DSC03446[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\DXNRMTCAIUY2SJCA10MG84CA7HGUOQCA1C0QXUCA94D9QZCAUPAUMBCAALAYAFCAD3FFD0CA13P6S8CA3N5JHRCAKI5OL9CA678HAWCAA26P4OCAVCY024CA32R2DSCAWJZSW6CA1DUEW5CATI6ATCCANBP27I.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\e4be_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\E63FKQCA8V8H9CCA5GIPC2CAKDTJ64CA0S134GCAM1MZERCA1S8NWACA1YNUOMCA8JDSIPCABB1K74CA2S18USCAWZ2103CAO0RM6TCA3323GHCAGW2KMWCA8YFJT3CAOTSZZCCAJRAJ0KCABPIO06CA57RBOI.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\e91a464b032a1592d08fe91453a34fb6[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\e91a464b032a1592d08fe91453a34fb6[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\ebay-ns_e5231us[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\EDCO-EducationSpecialist_Q307-LearnToSell_AttendClass-100x100[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\education_180x150_h2242[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\emailtoafriend[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\empty[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\favicon[1].ico	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\favnavbody[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\featuredprofile_TOMS[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\fedexusps[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\FLASKSBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\flop[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\food_gf_180x150_1pic[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\FRAMEDPOSTERSSMALL[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\friend_1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\FTNNC6CAH8GSLXCAW0P981CABFQBBQCAX0GBAMCA2U93Y1CANSNW5CCAFOPDJ5CALO8IY0CAQYN0LZCA4ON09ICAVAA7TYCAZ1C0RUCAQN2K24CA6WFWP2CAO0RSP7CAZLI8PQCA83KOU7CA4Z0YFPCAY2FJOK.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\f[10].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\f[11].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\f[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\f[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\f[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\f[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\f[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\f[6].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\f[7].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\f[8].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\f[9].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\G84E4GCAO4XCK8CAFGQQ5RCA3R7QU4CAHNET1GCAT447CBCA51HRI1CA7PB9QZCAA4KF6TCAYG8VAZCA6O56YVCAQ6YNQPCA3JHOT6CACJBEWVCAS0DYBYCA04BW9GCAUV3E9ICA256SUUCAFTY5KNCA4E70AM.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\gallery[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\GGO1OBCA1X43BXCA6E4BJKCADGT60ECABSZ7CUCA5ITRWZCAZDJN59CAW6MXH5CAFZID50CAURIKU1CAR40KW5CAGN8KM0CA5S5ROTCA0OH3HCCA3JT7R5CAB4W4C6CAQG472SCA0T9Y2ACAE29AUICANZIL80.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\globe[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\go-button-books._V47074057_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\graybox1[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\H3GT5YCAPDTWQ8CAO138P0CAQSU91KCAIUXZ9OCAG5IRLPCAMIGL4ECAYMZ8ESCAW3N3M8CAAA7E1FCASW7EU5CAVVAYENCA14CD5HCAIOQ764CAEWVT75CAXS973SCAFBXUU8CAJTZ11WCAT53NY7CAAY0ONI.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\header_searchbar[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\HealthBeauty_bg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\hm-nis07_storepromo[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\iconGreenStar_25x25[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\iconLtArrow_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\iconNewId_16x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\iconPlayerNext_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\iconsStores_16x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\icon_avatar_states[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\icon_pencil[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\icon_subalbum[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\iframe3[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\IK0J47CANB0TYGCAP88GI7CACYNBRKCAW31TOLCAHH54BFCAF3Z5ERCAY3REIXCAJ7U6YVCAGXL8X7CASOJ7N9CAPR79T0CA0DTFQVCA11X8NNCA5QK0B8CAL8YBI9CAEEWG4MCAWPE83LCAC4X89PCAR9M50A.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\imgCrnrO4[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\imp[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\imp[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\imp[2]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\imp[3]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\IN1IJ6CAJ94ISBCAUUT5GVCA3O49QWCAJKM900CAUF3Z74CAEQ76MICASWK32UCADHHJ0ZCA3F9VOKCAMM1QT1CAQPVD0CCA6BL9ALCA2CTDFJCA95BG2SCAITX6KTCA2BB0DHCAF4M573CA1J6B2BCA7B6G6I.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\index[11].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\index[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\IRLEELCAMNTOQ7CA30VE41CAVT50PSCANP4TZXCAS7MUMFCAE4JTNNCARUXBGDCAU2QIKHCAMFFZUECACTKJHRCAB3LDGWCA867W7UCAJJ5CA4CAOZMAVRCAZHSPFXCA6QVJNXCAVGJEUVCAW0VX56CANVXN0D.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\i[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\jsads[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\KA8E0WCADK6M5LCAZ4GD0BCAXA4W28CAVYFL5GCACF98ZJCAZ36001CA70181RCAEH54DUCA0H2PWACAWKZ0QQCAXXMD8FCA7P1KQMCAP1KXGOCANVSO7FCAUONPIUCAZMPCU7CAUKPQAJCA1LWJ1MCAVCRQYP.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\LDEDCUCAAI88S6CATT9OIZCA79FHDOCAPMZ6B5CACW4B06CA2U6OARCAA6CZBVCARZ9P9LCAFEOBO3CAO6GWBGCAKFJVA7CAA1QUZFCAEJJ1ZNCANX3TSVCAZT6ZUSCA3GCJ07CA123MVPCAF7441RCAPTIKXJ.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\left1bkgd_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\logoEbay_x45[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\logoExpress_200x40[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\log_ut_err[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\lonely15[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\LtCurveSm[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\l_31af887fbc1d530ac8b2cd45f3107c05[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\main[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mediahitcounter[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\MERC-Deals_Q207-Groovy_v2-275x300[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\MONEYCLIPSBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\monkey[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\MonogramSmall[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\moretoexplore[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mt.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mt[10].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mt[11].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mt[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mt[2].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mt[3].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mt[4].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mt[5].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mt[6].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mt[7].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mt[8].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mt[9].png	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCA19VE69.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCA23UXAD.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCA6235H4.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCA8HA000.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCA8JCHLQ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCA9ZTKKN.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAAAU33B.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAB8U5ZF.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAD1GJAL.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAD5IFWN.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAE3O9FN.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAFOPV57.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAHFGU9V.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAI80BL8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAK40FN3.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCALNGDC2.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAO5LL74.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAOXKYEH.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAQ69CDB.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCATQ80MJ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCATUFGGX.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCATYR1MK.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAV24UIG.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAWJEJVM.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\musicCAZR8DG8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\music[10].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\music[11].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\music[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\music[2].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\music[3].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\music[4].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\music[5].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\music[6].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\music[7].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\music[8].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\music[9].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\mutualMatchLite[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\myebay_meag[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\m_5ce36549ec0e0125858ac127dd5d99bd[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\m_a322660b6adc1fb97155d74cd0c29a00[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\m_c1968b0d1584958d094bb8eb1e3df061[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\m_d471aae44bfd246ee6d935b4a4af0fb8[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\m_db7f06041dcd980e8993a60db160d7c4[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\m_e1be8f9fe270ae4ed26f2c22181f92ab[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\m_e3cc17af8e542cc522c35d4644701dbd[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\NAAAVPCABYJ4NRCA4BIEENCAXVMZM7CAOJOTUFCAYLX9L8CAB3ZQVHCAFV1SW7CA55V5XZCAYZ8T46CAL8BDP1CAFRBMJYCAL527KQCARS9YZNCAXDP4D3CAJ92B9GCAROANSSCAAYRHTLCAGU9Z04CA8LEF6R.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\newsticker-ver2[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\nose_grin[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\nose_tongue[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\NQH4MFCAYQ1UQNCAYGC8QGCALESZF2CAKQ4EZ4CATPFYRTCA0WHIXECAVMW22VCA065836CAJV35VKCAQDDYI9CA4ADZICCAES6N4YCA29R6L3CALJQOMGCABVWQSFCA1ODUDCCA3L6AS5CAEYJISGCAV61D1X.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\orange-arrow._V46769626_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\OutkastArchiMS[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\OWW0BBCACRL0R9CAYOTG6FCAP2S7S0CA5LY1QQCAGLQSITCAQU8RG6CAVZPCPRCA4TRNVFCABKBKQWCAE34LKMCA9PWWAICA9VCCURCAO6J4MLCAPQXDL6CAGG32JBCAM42R18CANT49BZCAMTRHA8CA51SMTK.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\pattern-line[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\PGZF8XCA7F1E2WCAES1B0ACAV9R656CAABEND3CASJPFG1CA59R6WNCA68YGSSCASPYO03CAHBOF6KCAS9F2SCCA487L66CALILGG3CALKMZHVCAHLER87CAJ1NYAUCAKNGRU5CAUW2K9RCAT35LG6CAGZMFHD.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\pp_naturalsearch[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\PROD-eBayMasterCard_Q307-RackUpRewardPts-275x75[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\profile[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\purseshipping[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\p[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\p[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\p[3].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\p[4].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\QLJ8CSCA5LS7HGCACMEQSTCAUADNIDCAOP9HD0CA5IU47TCA48AHP9CAN2CMTYCAK39R8LCAIHJF6NCAID8J15CA9EEERQCAM2M5I1CAC8X2RFCAL1Y5NKCA5HTDNHCAYNMJ8ACAQV787MCAL8YZP7CAECCS3Y.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\QSE4ALCAMU2BJQCAHSXPG9CAWS8I7DCA8H4I7XCAT9XMKVCA7SABAVCA7FT3CRCAP4DGT0CANQ3EOWCAO52LLOCA2607NRCA0H515JCACQSXR9CALGR3AXCAT3Q43KCAQTPAUYCAG1VTR3CAJWD981CARCABPR.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\QU4UDFCANBP8AZCARKOXCKCAA7DWQ4CA4CRKRKCAHAT04BCA3H0SWNCAAKJ6QBCAOK955XCA6L9G6ICA7Z3QKXCA11RPAKCATCB42XCA75CM7ICAEVQ5D6CATIBRXTCADLQNSOCA8KB09LCAP3DOG4CADZ2CJX.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\R8SGO9CA4M7YNPCADUEMT4CA90UTPSCAPDH1F6CATC4JU9CA2C6M0UCA1VBD4GCAM4M4Z7CAMM04KCCAZ3M3XGCAQMR7UHCA43407DCA83H084CA2G1KKYCATCZ79BCAISJL5CCA6AXMBKCATF2RA8CACQPPYO.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\reset_ie_en.1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\reset_ie_en.2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\results2body_e5231us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\RoseonyourEyebrow082[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\rounded_left[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\rsi_check[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\RtCurveSm[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\r[6].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\SBWQ1180150CR1V1[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\ScriptResource[1].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\ScriptResource[2].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\searchHeader001[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\search[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\set_intermission_show[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\share_load[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\share_load[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\share_load[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\signin_footer_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\site=myspace&position=ct&page=12014004&keyword=300[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11000000&rand=641768845&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11013005&rand=316850250&friendid=3157964&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\site=myspace&position=leaderboard2&params[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\slf_eco[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\smlnopresence[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\spacer[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\SpecialButton[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\support[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\SZHVU8CADBTQO9CAASJJVGCACBLEPPCAKIRTOACA43N127CAYQQGGMCA1DWYVBCA2LZ6BFCA9TI005CA2LVUX6CAXK0C6DCA2W724GCA71W2A3CAIBW1EPCAMFSZ9UCAU9MRORCATIPFUKCA5E8PRKCA1BQTPF.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_02e2cf58962d56dec1d4845f2ea52a3c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_031f977e35b6049695fc338bdf0ae174[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_0688b8ebc52af54d880848d1e107e0f5[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_1bb1a82911788d7c88bc9a7d626f3fdf[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_31fe26165e8fbee728a6b67773fc4cba[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_482e3daa5ed3dcae70ad7fb46256ba4a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_5dd109866197e594ae6ac3368b6cf316[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_61e36bf9dcdef7877e20a07b76a91c9a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_658a7c10285609234ba4d9d5919a691d[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_997adf4b7151f299ca6bde78c9a7e886[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_9da4a2557cc037c5400ad462bdc7ebdc[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_e49b9cc356f0b6f66c26ac6e5b4c28f9[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_ef44613c106d635b2ef5a081fa3599f2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\s_f5404b0403ef4c45d6b09cf83448c654[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\t63539y0rnc[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tabContentBottom[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tabs-left-on._V46870931_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tabs-middle-off-onleft._V46895913_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tblheader_mid[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tesm_gmbb_180x150_juli[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\th_58fec11f[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\th_elvisp[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\th_FlyingMan-1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\th_jessicaeliseymi[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\th_LFBR_3018_Outsmart_V5_Internet_Safe[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\th_Mexico06019[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\th_Myspacers032[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\th_ninja[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\th_rainbows[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\th_tayzerr004ed[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\th_untitled-2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\th_welovestreet001[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\TickerBanner-InTheNews_v3[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tile-blue-bg._V46870869_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tn272009[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tn901100[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnBH54[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnBH8744[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnBR917-RED[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnDCL45[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnE012[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnG485[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnGN1144[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnH5154[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnHC95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnHH15[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnQF51[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnSEG610[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnSH95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnSMM99[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tnTH95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\token[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\tools[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\top_right[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\UJ6R1UCAUI843CCAMUGU70CALJHSEHCAN794UKCA5FTRODCAF4IC71CAWNU9Q7CAOO5NYMCANEFJ2ICA1CX9PXCAD9SZWVCABHJ7FMCA46FUG5CAFUQUJACALI0F67CAAVHA8ICAXEF6TSCAE0VJEBCAAPTI8F.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\ups_myebay_234x60[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\utility_about.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\V48AV6CA74R7W3CAF0CXV2CA0Q56F8CALTGW7FCAJBEGBBCAJ7P706CA06UMSRCA6K3EDGCATHPSCZCAG389OHCAJRHPLQCAR6KDXACA3NFA54CAOQZ6KUCAYR7JSVCACEDWP4CA77S4U3CANV2NCSCAEJTX3T.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\verisign[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\victoriann[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\WKPUKHCAZBDT3SCAJNVEDOCAVYZ9D8CARNQTOZCAB1SQBQCA6VE726CAJOSFH4CAXJ80HNCA4XO569CAXN7UEXCAVFMYG9CADF3T2OCAKGLZ3BCA5B5WNMCA8BRH1CCACEZBF6CARH1DCFCAPPH8GYCA7S7L4R.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\YYDLW4CAM116FQCAC5OKI4CARYRLERCA4U8R8DCADB8LJ5CAXEXO6SCAK4F2TSCAWKSODJCA7I11ISCASN4SIBCAC391XCCAWG05GECA41974PCARCY1C1CAJ3ETEJCALVAUTMCAXLUB1ICA60V8ZSCASKNUTI.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MAL33IDT\__[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\+jnN0o5XxRNOtFWiJL1y5p2nZ0Rkw9Hqs0Wk[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\01d-Kuw12jL._AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\01m7iP67Y1L._AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\01n2aLkIoXL[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\01[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\033007_ebayexpressbuyersearchtesta_180x150[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\080207_1a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\080207_1b[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\080207_2b[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\114141ra631qed1p[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1201463644388080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1201468091288080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1381a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1401434192008080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1401435704288080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1410576788_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1487123873_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1501462386898080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1501464061868080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1501470036938080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1501476259178080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1518955502_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\160142084451[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\160142434499[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\160142469236[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1601426960148080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1601430125858080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1701352784968080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1701359542798080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1901359168598080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1a0c2628e14541d734790120f3b03793[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\1F32D3CAJ5TCGGCA3QAUIZCAGN1VNOCAKMJLFGCADR0ZEDCA01NTWBCA11MR0NCA7KNMP0CAG9EO9YCA7OA8NICA3B8WKPCATXS3UYCA129AZZCA0S8O9XCAVTN9S5CA60J9OKCA3YL5NXCAR8QLAXCAI0HUQC.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2001341351708080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2001346642198080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2001346648108080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2001349515988080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2001363587818080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2001368614578080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\20060913_zwinky_c1aS_landing_sep13[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\21G701ban[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2201357048638080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2201364811658080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\224952grkt9rq258[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\230156477690[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\231385jxlu237env[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2501483339828080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2501487659208080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2501494634838080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2601437894338080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2601438244638080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2601440649598080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\260144141695[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2601443531888080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2601455058908080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2701496061238080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2701502494698080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2801389788528080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2801389843358080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2801389875258080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2801392453618080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2801395576038080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2801395686228080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2901441387958080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\2Y0S8SCAWUCXO7CA0CB2PDCAQHTCMECAZ8M3P6CA4QMLD1CAW3VMENCA0DB8BDCADNUATTCA2XMU0ZCA4YU72JCARTO46XCA9RBMQYCAI7QW00CA3XFMO9CAHR6JWOCA6UX6APCAOV0L33CAYERWMBCAAYPXPY.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3001353012588080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3001369950078080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3001372860748080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3001373042708080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3001375983898080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\306900_1693785_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3201408208028080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3201421204098080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3201431511738080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3201431856098080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3201434200218080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3201434751208080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3301515929568080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3a68c75828c93dac768161372939e70a[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\3a_go[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\4134cc872af791ac6078b6b4ab01e9b0[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\420785_1659609_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\421057_1433130_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\424436_1682138_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\428065_1952792_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\433082_1552433_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\442031_1627223_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\445570_1704781_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\453b_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\456687_1910480_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\460499_1853149_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\4615260869_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\474680_1961694_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\481440yecxp2tvq2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\5yTxSKzD1nbT8aqLz5AtE3ORayQ0rWnUwIYXRd9jCA6O9otsb91ZtaW+RNptgF9L[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\67[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\712653709_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\7177561315[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\738be7312eaf70a239d85a29f3a29466[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\738be7312eaf70a239d85a29f3a29466[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\85387t3rrn9xv1z[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\8909050478[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\9VTIFWCA2AAX0TCAPSR1YDCA8EGXR7CAOGXPTFCAKHUE9VCABR3JE6CAB78TX1CAPZVQIUCAWE727XCA0QWJFZCASQHFXUCABXKG6XCA1LEI1UCA73XW7OCATSWWEHCAAVJ1UPCARIBB5FCAU1TJERCA1QE9Z4.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\aa56263103fce10e8f929be3245499cd[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\aboutme[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\actionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQfromZR10QQfrtsZ50QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ3QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQsabfmtsZ1QQsacatZQ2d1QQsaobfmtsZinsifQQsaprchiZQQsaprcloZ[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\AC_OETags[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\addFriendIcon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\addictinggames[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\adopt[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\adopt[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\advertisement_up[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\ad[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\asterisk[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\atMyeBay2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\auctivablue88x33[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\auidioIcon_16x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\a[7].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\a_517da1bfddd3826f8a8e5f12af1d984e[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\a_f036a5a1914656a3dd66e25a22f7305c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\b4d5246ce6dc11f27b52dce71f4cd20d[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\banner[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\bcww_ad-1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\birthday[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\Blogs_Generic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\blue-dot-horiz-border._V44209198_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[5].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\box-gold-bl[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\box-line-br._V46882871_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\box-line-tl2._V46891984_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\btabout[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\bullet[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\bullet_chevron.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\button-gift-cards._V30657768_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\buyer;dcopt=ist;!cat=statichp;sz=234x60;tile=3;ord=1186086429203;[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\buyer;dcopt=ist;slot=it;sz=275x75;tile=2;ord=1186086429203;[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\b[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\b[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\b[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\card_button_s[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\chickhs[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\chickhs[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\child_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\communityTabTop[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\Coscent_pay[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\cowbell[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\D74JQGCA5NZXI2CARA4IGBCACPYAI3CAFBPXKQCAG5CUS5CAKTNTFKCAIWW4WNCAS6N0RCCAX7392FCA24V09TCAQS5XE0CAMNANFACA4Y4T3PCAE0XKPZCA90WLCRCAFOKNVOCAZ9FXW1CA2E0G2ACA68X26F.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\DartRichMedia_1_03[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\default[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\detectScript[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\DocumentDotWrite[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\down[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\dropdown[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\e4be_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\ebaybase_v4_e5231us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\EDCO-SneakPeak_Q307-InTheWorks-100x100[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\event[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\f6b139a71196ab0d951128ad8f7097a3[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\favicon[1].ico	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\favicon[3].ico	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\FB95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\ff2[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\ff2[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\ff2[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\footer_ebay[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\frog_banner[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\FTAPE8CAWAUUFLCAEYLL47CAT0TL10CATIOZ2WCA9WQQXQCAL4Y2KACAMEFX1ICA40I0ZQCAVQ0KGYCAIAF2DKCAIIJ8AWCASKLFE9CA3POARJCAWBZJVZCA0D6EM0CAZ5XARSCA6PYUD7CA3RVDW1CA1KYS5M.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\futurity_icon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\f[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\f[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\f[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\f[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\f[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\f[6].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\f[7].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\f[8].htm	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\G1P49QCAC9S5QACAEE7BAMCAJVBX2MCAPR0C4VCALWJEGICAQB659LCA3SZO0BCAX3ZEGOCAF28872CAZILNNQCAE62AYECAEFOJ2VCAU1XUNKCA5J10QXCAABO6GUCARHKVWCCAVHV350CA9KGCN9CABEO2XO.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\Hayley[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\hdr1bkgd_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\hips[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\hm_bar_copy.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\httpErrorPagesScripts[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\iconlightbulb_16x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\iconMessage_16x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\iconMoveUp_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\iconPlayerPlay_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\iconPurpleStar_25x25[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\iconYellowStar_25x25[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\icon_album_states[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\icon_buyprints_states[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\icon_photoGold[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\icon_share_states[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\imgHdrDropDownIcon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\imgHdrMainNavLftHighlight[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\imgStores_55x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\imgVIor[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\img_previous[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\imp[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\imp[2]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\index[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\index[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\KIdsFest[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\legends[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\loadplaylist_real[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\logo-on._V46863482_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\love[2].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mail[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mail[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mediahitcounter[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mediahitcounter[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mediahitcounter[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mediahitcounter[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mediahitcounter[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mediaplex[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\MERC-CA_Q207-BeDenim-440x198[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\MERC-DBwidget_Q306-Barbie_v2-275x73[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\merchant[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\merchant[2].htm	Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\MLBGRAPHIC[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\MSORTVCAJNNO99CARX1KY1CAGS2ONACAEFGZ6RCAIK0CTNCAWOK8CGCA29JEQ5CAGX7BBOCAT1V6G5CAWS7PMBCA8YDZJLCA33OC1HCASI7HPJCA62GKWXCAXQ301MCAYW92C3CADQM5H0CALHJNBSCA524ID7.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mt.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mt[10].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mt[11].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mt[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mt[2].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mt[3].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mt[4].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mt[5].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mt[6].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mt[7].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mt[8].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\mt[9].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCA1KF3H3.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCA25JVDV.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCA2K92TX.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCA3HC99E.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCA4HTJ48.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCA4S90RF.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCA5HJIO0.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCA7DOR4W.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCA7FEMXX.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCA7PWJPN.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCA94DCYI.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCACV0CHP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCACVCUQ5.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCAF2WORP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCAFLM598.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCAH0R0W8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCAILXUUA.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCAL25C2T.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCAMKTIDG.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCAQTBG3U.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCARB0LWH.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCAUHD1TT.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCAVVDZSE.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCAXAH91H.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\musicCAXTOUV0.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\music[10].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\music[11].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\music[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\music[2].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\music[3].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\music[4].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\music[5].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\music[6].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\music[7].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\music[8].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\music[9].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\myspaceLayout[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\m_1890c3c5b6860897943acdcef5856421[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\m_365c9798d36be5d4537f3005eb8d1d30[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\newsticker_ver_5[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\nose_big_wink[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\notch_16x5[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\notifyStopped[1].jsp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\PM-ProductMktg-WIN_Q306-GetWhatYouWant-100x100[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\POLICIES[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\popup-icon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\POSTERSBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\pp_verified_16x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\p[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\p[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\p[3].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\p[4].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\p[5].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\p[6].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\p[7].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\rank_1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\RoseonyourEyebrow112[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\ScriptResource[1].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\ScriptResource[2].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\search_listings[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\sent[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\share_load[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\SignUp[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11000000&rand=481060186&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11000000&rand=502523020&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11013005&rand=068539616&friendid=9877762&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11013005&rand=307816953&friendid=9877762&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&params[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\site=myspace&position=mrec&page=11000000&rand=502523020&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\site=myspace&position=mrec&page=11000000&rand=893817443&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\site=myspace&position=uhpfp&page=11000000&rand=5025230200&acnt=3&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\site=myspace&position=uhpfp&page=11000000&rand=8938174430&acnt=3&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\slf[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\splashNew001[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\STH_EBY_FWX_180x150_GEN_A04[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\STH_MLB_SPR_180x150_GEN_B02[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\sticker_hybrid_300x325[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\swfobject[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_033fbebf8d488588d288fd2203b0da66[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_0796e56ff0c1d66959b7dedd57b29fc0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_2460380ea31c1a3310a5cb4a2abd8dc0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_3962eb4a8f6d6e58ea65b39e3cab4142[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_5dc76594e5caf0795e0cdd69fa98ec59[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_713e44616e255d6c7f413f4e24011633[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_9165098051eee5c87bd9bb73c24ece44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_9780d78c5d10fa6979434e0488099f3f[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_a5a364bbf6af9f8008f6fd66cdc1bc70[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_c53b1af4cf98a350ae05ecc289dd5ed3[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_cba6d986734b90f89c125fee7a237b6d[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_ec7667170953a2e4b00944df90e7d174[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_f211cb090368a759e0224f55072c1579[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\s_f77a8a9115aef8dd717b77f5d9989734[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tabs-left-on._V46870931_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tblfooter_right[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\thPartiesusFUN000000490[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\th_bathe001edit2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\th_cirque20du20soleil-1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\th_fiend-or-faux_special-effects-manic[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\th_Loser003edit[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\th_Mexico06002[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\th_Myspacers022[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\th_Myspacers047[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\th_pimpd[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\th_welovestreet002[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tn39803-YEL[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnBE77[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnDCH544[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnEN321[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnFBO2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnFME7[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnFW88[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnFWA1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnGM2376-NVY[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnHB95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnHH12[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnJCP295[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnLN44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnLP1154[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnPH1844[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnPSH44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnSAB25[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnSCH95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnSO61[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnTC95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\tnZPW223-BLK[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\transparent-pixel._V42752373_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\UserStatusChange[1].html	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\v4flash[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\viewitembody_e5231us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\visa[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\wddx[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\white-arrow[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\white_3flowers_13[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\white_3flowers_18[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\white_3flowers_22[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\wince[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\Zcpt9_CloseUpSwap_425x600[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N4M2R1D6\_;ord=1186082169287352[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\+5LgM8j[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\013Oa6rrhSL._AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\01eYGBjXWIL._PIsitb-st-arrow,TopLeft,-1,-14_OU01_AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\0Y3BPXCAAGREE5CA3UJZF3CA9PQ2ZRCA0CPFC8CA3Z2Y3DCA90T21ACADWNRZ6CAJC7I6OCAV57D1HCAQVL6ETCAQBR6SXCAY3SWN3CAP4LJ63CA51OG7LCA09PZCACACZ5RHPCAL776OZCA6KWHRBCAUM6IEK.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1101535527868080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1101535703218080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1101554261958080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1201472694038080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1201474293868080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1201477465738080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\136449umqip26rk4[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1401435704058080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1401440391298080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1501462386888080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1501463061418080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1501464782778080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1501467543418080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1501467632478080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1501476782488080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1501476787618080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1501477280418080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1601424344998080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\160142693332[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\160142727212[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1601427314678080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\162935iv23gj04dl[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1701348364928080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1701356296148080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\180136595711_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1801411714438080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\1801439288268080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2001350854818080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2001352805518080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2001366441398080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2001366616298080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\20070109015841[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\20832e02513b629a6186400baba5ed07[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2201363368548080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2201363502738080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\230155121824[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2301573341158080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2301573827538080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\240041nqjjvuhj50[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\255400e7c7aszrk0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\260136847494[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2601438207348080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2601438421758080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2601441356108080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2601441435578080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2601449467318080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2601455062938080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\266315vvs7mx7i0n[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2801392499218080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2801395434198080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\2801395761058080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\28838z44pdyq3zr[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3001364908798080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3001368356808080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3001368901738080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3001371382918080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3001372838388080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3001374306978080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3001376378518080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\306900_396893_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\313314378_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3201410903628080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\320141692803[2].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\320141697585[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3201418866518080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3201431018498080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3201433402308080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3201434728838080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3201435504318080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\3301510658128080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\33500ssxbmtk4py[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\335832xe9x7w7dak[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\346064u1xhmv1w65[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\369699_1022510[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\369699_1022511_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\369699_1022519_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\38b679d0ecba1cb3b2f3fd81caf42664[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\411645_1324431_thumbnail[1].jpg Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\414038_1354806_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\423871_1478980_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\424436_1457905[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\424436_1457906_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\424436_1457907_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\433082_1552440_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\433082_1658399_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\456687_1910488_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\461118_1852200_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\4626129675_0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\463843_1969947_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\468675_1917839_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\471006_1940862_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\473893_2000936_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\487181_2075382_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\584d_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\5DB4OKCA4D5RPMCA7CDQB4CAHCUSF6CAUTNWJQCAF8L9T7CATD93XOCATI1ABHCA0HNP7MCA0F1UZNCA410JCHCAHRS61WCA89D7K2CARJZXWPCAQOI6J0CAF7K5QJCAXFYEQ8CA121PYACAY7YRLICATOPOXL.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\8N5X8KCAF2XRG8CANMD3LFCA05IIR7CA2N8222CAS0Z6O4CAS53TK3CAY57DA1CAL2TJAXCA51YEX3CAJRQ89LCACY3ZDWCAZIACBMCAO81IGOCAO3BGUJCA1GP0T5CANC5X53CANEM8YMCADULP0CCA5M7VO4.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\92LTK3CAE6SY73CALO6ADBCABPU6O5CATE5TH5CAX6TUXUCAS2T50RCARU868LCARYAFPHCABJHOR2CAHVMPT2CAZ3MFGSCAVMTH50CAA6CI7ICA47ZFQ1CAA8ROROCAQ33N2SCAWQM9Z6CAX5R27WCATXZHBP.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\9YGLQPCAT33L2LCAERZCZECAETU3BICAI6XPSKCAA3IWDRCAQ81H0TCAZGQEJ1CATZ40EQCA2X2P07CA0DOS4OCAN72NKKCA083748CA5XTTPWCA0APEJKCAULMXDMCAFBQDLZCALJD97NCAIRUDJWCAIT9R8Y.png	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\ads[2]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\arc_transonwhite_tr_10.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\arrow_DownNavWht[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\bin_15x54[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\bnr_switchstickbc_200wx75h[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\boat[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\box-gray-tm._V46916078_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\box-line-bl._V46906062_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\bthome[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\btn-inactive-yes._V46898309_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\btn-inactive-yes._V46898309_[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\btnViPrmry[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\BUSINESSCARDBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\buttonSendFriend[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\b[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\b[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\card_button_d[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\card_right2_new[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\cattoppicks[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\center[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\champion_dam_icon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\cool[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\copy-code_v4.3[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\curveBkgd_23x5[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\defaultImage[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\deleted[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\determined[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\DHTMLAPI[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\dnserror[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\EbayAtGlanceBody_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\ebayfooter[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\EMA2006_Vote[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\equal_sad[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\faeb_0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\faeb_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\fc671a6ca3050325ca62dc05a9be8f7b[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\FEATYANKEEPH[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\ff2[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\ff2[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\ff2[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\footer[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\FU59OMCA1D3878CAOTNL34CAQXNF2QCACQU2RKCAQPQ87ICAKS9VB3CACDU8WTCAMTD2LQCAK7G81GCAGDHZSKCAMGG025CAELO822CAC8W8H8CA45UC0UCA21Z6X7CAS5E7I0CAK4XJ2QCA5LVI3GCA36T2M1.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\gb-open-new._V19215892_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\GlobalNavVjo23_EbayStatic_v_en_US[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\GlobalNavVjo23_Ebay_e5235035450_1_en_US[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\GlobalNavVjo23_Ebay_e5235035451_en_US[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\H7XN57CAM6FZN3CAHVLB2LCALG5JLECA34KRX8CA6NSG4QCA4TTRXICA5S7A2KCAA2DKW3CATTMI4YCAQX8RADCAR8DLKFCAJ3FG5SCA4FFOOOCA4XE342CAAHTYQ9CA41G3TFCAHYHBUVCA46490RCAV5XGO2.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\HealthBeauty_footer[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\HF9R9FCAEBY0G2CASY4RGYCA6F7DZYCAE8YW40CA2MD54QCABOUZO1CAQS3V6XCA17K59VCAGWQE8PCA4XPURNCAX5610GCAHPF5QOCA2DPCFBCA941V12CADH2A0ECAWR0VB4CANI3OKBCA8LQPLPCA96JX0X.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\highlightInterests2[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\hm_bar.en-us[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\homepagebody_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\hotburst_transparent[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\iconContainerRight[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\iconInactMoveDwn_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\iconMoveDwn_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\icon_link_white[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\icon_rush_letter[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\imgAvaBadge5000[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\imgHdrMainNavLft2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\imgHdrSearchBg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\imgLoading[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\IMG_2101[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\img_priceDecrease[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\imp[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\JN5EZYCABHEQWKCATOTZYICAHB93W1CAN3GP05CAL2P0JZCAJSXJDACAGDXB2VCAY0TWOQCAABF95QCABB5EP5CAEHGD2ECAFTP4FJCA290FKDCA37BPPKCAN3O2SHCA3RL3XLCAWWK38SCAZLHEM3CAQKS0S1.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\lastars_175x110[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\left2_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\logo1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\LogoDotcom[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\logo_nav[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\logo_phpBB[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mail[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mail[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\maps[3]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mediahitcounter[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mee[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\MERC-EMwidget_Q306-MoviesAndMusic_v2-275x73[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\merchant[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\merchant[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\merchant[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\merchant[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\merchiframe_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\message[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\messaging[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mini[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mini[6].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\MNdisc_16x16[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\momacbellyband[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mortgage_180x150_h2244[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mt.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mt[10].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mt[11].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mt[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mt[2].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mt[3].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mt[4].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mt[5].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mt[6].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mt[7].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mt[8].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\mt[9].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCA0R8J75.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCA1W22KP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCA37TZVX.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCA37XWBO.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCA5E7Q83.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCA5ZEJVF.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCA65T5DG.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCA985XKZ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCABM45EG.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCACOX6SF.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCAE5UT74.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCAJX30NY.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCAK94D91.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCALQ6MCU.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCAMM8LPO.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCAPZ67KL.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCAQCNHZ4.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCARVPA3C.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCAS98UWB.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCAX721DP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\musicCAXUTVKQ.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\music[10].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\music[11].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\music[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\music[2].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\music[3].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\music[4].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\music[5].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\music[6].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\music[7].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\music[8].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\music[9].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\myspace[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\m_0f054fa1c2ee0117accd57dec6cba074[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\m_3faa2a15840dea43f32ed435149c6e2f[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\NBXZLFCAEG3WQMCAXL6UWICA9WWHJ3CA765EB3CA04P8PRCASA7TY7CABNS2Z3CAA3KSN7CAQXTZ2ECA4GTTPNCA3EA24RCALFRUEACA6TRTJBCACWNNMQCASJ58EYCAOFUPJRCAWDC7KNCA5EYNONCAW3QA32.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\new-search-gradient._V44280263_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\NFLPRODBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\nose_wink[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\no_pic[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\offline_white1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\oo_engine[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\PadSpecialSmall[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\pageSignUpFromEBay[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\poweredby[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\powered_by_google_white[2].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\profile[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\PUpBq1MQsMc8YHcpTlWK8NfIsao9Z8ACzVvwWe6DuLO8Sb8+7mAzSg4vus7kmg56[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\p[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\p[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\p[3].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\p[4].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\p[5].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\p[6].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\p[7].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\reportthisimage[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\right_both[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\rosetta[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\rounded_right[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\round_blue_button_75x25[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\r[6].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\sc1line0[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\site=myspace&position=east&page=10000000&rand=6135485450&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11013005&rand=458652007&friendid=13818137&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=14000016&rand=761127411&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\site=myspace&position=skyscraper&page=14000016&rand=7611274110&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\site=myspace&position=west&page=10000000&rand=6135485450&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\siteIDs[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\siteopt[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\siteopt[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\skype_check_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\SPZBNGCA50IC73CAYDF68DCA9HBTL9CAKFZOA2CA3EV6NZCA9X5QJVCAXZMU4SCALU7TX4CAJJQ5L3CAWDKYM1CA9DWWFICATO71T5CA5151WHCAIECT3VCAIKZ1DYCAMA66Y7CAIQZC32CA8DMU92CAFI47N4.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\std_7a66ee9cceb36a81d591c32f34575add[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\std_7af782d82669159e76203ab7a469054b[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\subnav-bg._V46922527_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_0f054fa1c2ee0117accd57dec6cba074[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_21ce503d75d619e41e7337f311a57a2a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_23b6f122dbd3b9f40a9a2134f7e216f0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_25728ba97130ce3099deb84ce404bfa2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_392594cebecad66353602e80d376582e[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_4772cfa00d67708776a78e92f00ce1fa[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_493d0428a29efb09fd0c9ea165f30a94[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_4a0d85a1941b7d74b64eececfe3b2aaf[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_4ec3d4bfc680bdec53a78f4cdc38067c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_5324694f20a3a33a5b66882dacef903e[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_5c4d66c2f625a6ecd580daf40eef2c95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_6d132520ca32bec2938cf50455df629b[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_7494a3113b7ce5da4a72307b39f923f7[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_9a52957b19acf29b6aaaf5c1fff2f1d2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_b7e207727576cfedb4a0d055f8b60b78[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_b82637825496f473790633c75619117d[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_bbcddea622aebe76841a5be564c767f9[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_c6cf5149e87e21b7107910cb6441d63c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_c9b99c9178e124b383e404f5714c9e94[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\s_cf07f3ef4fc40871800910356705ccc7[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tabs-middle-off._V46896027_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\th_balloon[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\th_CharlietheUnicorn[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\th_colins[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\th_iSean[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\th_Mexico06101[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\th_motor003e[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\th_Myspacers035[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\th_shake-2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\th_untitled-1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\th_weird003[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\th_zzzz-1-1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\TickerBanner-InTheNews_v3[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\TickerBanner-InTheNews_v3[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tk3[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tn23B4[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tnAUS24[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tnBKT888[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tnCHB944[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tnE001[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tnECB795[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tnGK651[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tnJ251[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tnLB244[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tnNS1031[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tnPKE795[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tnSGT990[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tnSH990[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\tnTC8544[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\token[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\toppicks[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\upload_thumb_check[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\VTV0J6CA2MOPIPCA116QXACAQUUC9ECAI46V01CATPVF1KCAOYVD8ACAXVJZBCCAVSFK2DCAJYIJFVCAZSMMBRCA3JIBKDCAXI7Y69CAAPWRG3CAMFFZZJCAUIM809CATYAOXOCA7HOKOOCAGKZT3TCAA30965.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\WebResource[1].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\WebResource[2].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\white_3flowers_07[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\XXQL7YCAPZ9SQRCA0PIL1NCACFL7NCCAUSTKFTCACGRTJYCA12TXKFCAQ97QLLCAK4Z6MQCASR0HV0CAE7Y16PCAN5ZU73CA815GLLCAE6K2QSCAA755XFCAWLKUQXCADS7M5DCALFGYXJCAKU07HTCAKHLMP8.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\Z0cGT+wBSeQweQLVhFnHse6czL2RyicQ3sxWa1+SJDzWAkFTmWksTG8SYsgQDW+N[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\Z3MZOACANKSJN6CARS83TOCA55IR0GCAB0L0Y8CASELD5RCACTUTP7CAIK5Z26CA41M1ABCAJG7GQOCADWKV03CAU79M5TCAOGZ75ICAYVVL9QCAWPMUUCCA0NDHE6CALN0YOVCA33QONFCA2JTKY1CAILZ5MK.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\__[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O30U828Q\__[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\019rS8CkxBL._AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\029CDFCAMPBXQUCABJG697CAOJTE5SCA8T9Y8MCA31VY69CAVWQJKZCA551EBQCAKIMG7XCAFIPYNFCA991KG3CA3L7N2TCAV1Z99HCAFUWOOSCAD1TNKMCAO616GLCAGRBZAUCAW45W09CA7KASM0CAT45R4D.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1063009983_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1077782864_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1101543019338080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\110chuckragan[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\116332qsbf2hhk1p[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\11Tp3VlRcpL[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1201462182208080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1201471243028080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1201474051388080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1201474466468080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\134635yy7dw6qq5f[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1401433826878080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1401439347708080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\151672byqtkfzpd8[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1601420337398080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1601424511328080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\160142494704[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\160142769582[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1601433788398080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1601438525338080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\162015ihyskemkpb[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\16T25NCA75YA9HCAE4R5G0CAMZDMKPCAUE4IZPCA01L3T5CA8QKAZ5CA1BG09LCA17YOAYCA1FV0ACCAHHN14WCA9A3Z35CA8JRVN3CAF4XTVLCAA7QLCLCAI9ODARCAQ3RANRCA0AB9HZCA3BC61QCA9NA804.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1701347560748080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1701352373668080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\1801435344188080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\180694[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\185389k26t7mtab6[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\185827[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\19DQWWCAY8NE8ACAZDOFELCAK6N5LVCAA9GLBGCA1GJ1TOCAZCS8ZACAODYV0KCAQBCQXACA6UBZ33CAEFPVPACA1LFVPVCAYBND9JCAEU0UZDCAT2INMWCACRYACKCAC5O0X6CABD2E43CANMRHS3CAHNEK89.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2001342585088080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2001346638228080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2001352845218080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2201346052768080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2201365216188080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\230155136742[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2301562553978080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2301567724538080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2301576998218080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2501491127058080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\260143777511[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2601438414598080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2601455048508080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2601455545618080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2601455735058080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2701500977948080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2801381836138080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2801389759858080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2801395383898080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2901441387938080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2901441388088080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\2HDJJNCAZUKHBVCA98208HCAL2SXW7CA5K10IWCAK6G908CAE5A6JHCADLXI53CAOS1M7UCAVNL2BUCAY1NVOFCA0122LJCA88BR6FCAHA09QFCA0T2XGDCA4XDA8GCAP3MJ2ZCA0Z0EP0CAMOPWWFCACDQU35.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\3001371284288080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\3001375335328080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\3001375761318080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\3001376439908080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\3201408207908080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\320141848185[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\320141849011[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\3201421208708080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\3201424796218080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\3201430186418080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\3201431833228080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\3201431842158080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\403591adnvd3lwao[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\404[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\428437_1953145_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\4361794919_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\45834831_a94ba58275[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\461118_20106_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\461722_1858381_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\463843_1969939_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\463843_34931_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\467879_1912825_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\468799s75t8yqqs4[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\474692_1961746_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\482637rxw9ywt911[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\4A0W4NCAIJSTZHCAQKASGACAYWCKFECAZ70AXQCAOD4DKFCAEX0B41CAO6CNR2CAOIPY3WCAUT2NUMCA3RHXUSCA4HTTKSCAKRXIXUCA0B6L0JCA6A7JIDCAXR8BXCCAXWXR60CAG2CNSRCAWNGXWQCAPEANTB.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\4b17_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\4e69_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\507960icd17j92jb[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\509323h3ik33zy7w[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\579PKOCARZ0A31CA6BUD36CA02T03MCAW0I4OLCA1M3O1FCAJW77HECA5XZLB0CAYAY5V5CAI85SUYCADE3BZUCAG51OB0CAU6JF1VCAFOTDRQCA2MET5GCALC9RNYCAPNU2JOCA8MQQCECAZXJH3XCA3XJ0EJ.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\65_11[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\6f79a4dd070287fd1967361ffdd71946[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\7177560536[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\728x90[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\7374VSCA3NIAAECA0HGBTYCAXIW5N6CAIV6FYBCAQ2H249CAMS4VIRCAM20WN2CAUZLYELCAVN727ZCA5110R5CANDHSMNCA0IYW8QCAZAMBRUCAKEECGXCAQZVSOUCAURLW5VCAB52JX4CAQ0C9Y4CA5O51LR.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\74638[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\8921005295[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\8lcbNDN0YY96P4mtLKuWI9[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\9f59_1_b[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\a7PndblN[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\aco[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\ad_wrapper0023[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\ako[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\arrow_small[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\autoTooltips[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\a[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\b9cf72cfa2e1a6cd0dc9d5909399bcb0[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\background[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\background_gradient[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\banner_intl[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\base[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\BLUECASIORIGHT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[5].txt	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\box-gold-bl[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\box-gold-tr._V47063027_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\box-gray-bm._V46894741_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\box-line-bl._V46906062_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\bthome[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\bulb1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\button-gift-cards._V30657768_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\buyerToolsHeaderTab[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\BXJF7ACAXP3BF9CAGJ5D5KCA38E0H1CAS9MZJSCARU3V6XCA4ITTXPCAZP165VCA7BF8FWCA14APIVCAMOD2C1CAC4PPXFCADC07M1CACF3IHECA5II6YOCA7KA99XCAF0C8KRCAQNH03DCAUGAA0DCAKKJD7I.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\b[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\card_button_m[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\chrisdodd[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\cleardot[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\Comments_Generic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\Comments_Generic[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\cool[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\corner_br[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\curve_23x22[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\DEHEXPO[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\DH9UY6CAFNUFA3CAPHO95HCAKXOHN0CAF7XNK1CA56ZR8YCASNFQDYCAGAMREDCAIKPLZSCAXIXF1CCAV1RH8BCANI51VFCA8BUL9CCABGVLD7CA1WQE5SCAZYQOQYCA1YS5Y3CAQ8XXL6CA2YE2DUCAGOMGMX.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\Dixie_120x70FinExp[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\DO4U88CAUMVOQLCALDPDBUCACDZCWQCAPUQSHTCAPYEUNUCA3BB6HFCAWVK6YGCAVRTABECA723DQ2CANU1EU0CATT1V6JCAX4UUI5CA125JM6CAZHKDZBCA2Z32D0CASMH62PCA9H0PGDCANCTW8RCAQ0W1TM.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\dom[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\dot_clear[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\downloader[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\drop-down-icon-small-arrow._V47082151_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\ebayfooter_cobrand_v4[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\ebay[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\ebay[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\editShip_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\f7_11[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\favicon[1].ico	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\fcsale2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\FEATEASTWOODPOSTER[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\ff2[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\ff2[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\ff2[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\flashobject[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\footer_right[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\ftr2bkgd_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\fValidate.validators[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\GlobalNavVjo23_EbayStatic_e5235035450_1_en_US[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\GlobalNavVjo23_SignInEbay_e5235035451_en_US_s[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\global[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\good[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\gray-arrow[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\Hayley[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\help[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\HENX5CCAE73V3UCAEZ0VAUCA233Y62CAI3U62ACAW1S082CAB8D0KHCASWFSH8CAHZDVX8CA4R5D29CAYF9NTXCAC3C9Q3CA073JJGCA5PRXV6CAFP0NO9CA7BBLQPCA9PE2V6CAWV25X5CAXEB7TZCA9LK5VB.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\HHL88ECAIT5PZNCAHIOC3DCAW7KF7QCABXGS45CAC81ANGCA1O4FK0CAHII5MSCAHUI6KMCAQEUMKMCAXKPS52CAKHRE00CAY6I2MFCARA5UH2CAVPUHH7CA1K861HCA81PETACAZTA45UCAMD1R4BCAN2CIV0.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\hm_search.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\homeFixed[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\iconPlayerStopG_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\iconShootPrpl_25x25[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\icon_hearing_14x13[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\icon_returns_box[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\imagerotator[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\imp[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\imp[2]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\imp[3]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\imp[7]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\index[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\index[8].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\i[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\i[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\i[3].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\journey_oty_temp_728x90[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\KEYCHAINSBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\lastListWrite[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\left1_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\LEGENDS-Horsehair-Boar-Bristle-Body-Brush-Hunter_W0QQitemZ260143788322QQihZ016QQcategoryZ71101QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\log_ut_err[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\LPUUMICAN634EUCA8IXFEKCA09RHWXCAIP4TFFCAVA2UZVCAKBD2NBCA354ESGCAXOBOXHCA6CXTSLCAD1E638CA4V869LCA6AAM0WCA4UJJ1WCA4UUMEYCAUONRNECA1OSZFCCA4IIPAICALSAH3RCAWY8IG4.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mediahitcounter[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mediahitcounter[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mediahitcounter[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mediahitcounter[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mediahitcounter[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\MERC-SMwidget_Q306-ThrowbackJerseys_v3-275x73[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\MERC-WhatsYourBag_Q307-NotAPlasticBag-275x300[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\merchant[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\merchant[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\monkey[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mt.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mt[10].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mt[11].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mt[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mt[2].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mt[3].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mt[4].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mt[5].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mt[6].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mt[7].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mt[8].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mt[9].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCA0YFRPU.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCA1D1T5R.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCA1RLH8D.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCA4YOMHT.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCA5JN8WM.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCA8A2VIM.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCA91TG8T.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCA9E6KBF.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAAUUNFH.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAC87IBS.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCADETEL5.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAEMQ0FE.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAEWS1TT.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAHLR5BD.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAHO3GS3.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAI88NZM.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAIUMH1W.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAJE5BN5.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAJL5PV0.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCALY51OY.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAMM1CY5.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAMSBY5W.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAO47RTM.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAOTCT2Y.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAPC76Y6.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAT7WMG1.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCATU7K39.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCATUP0EO.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAU8IXDS.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicCAXZLOXU.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\musicplayer[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\music[10].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\music[11].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\music[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\music[2].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\music[3].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\music[4].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\music[5].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\music[6].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\music[7].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\music[8].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\music[9].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\mutualMatchLite[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\myspace[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\m_1ac9e38f3cec7d8bff40a5b3a1abe904[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\m_328a798c79365bdfc05ee22e245ca33e[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\m_772e100bc2309351429e644fcfadd37b[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\n2CoreLibs-dynUpdate-21833[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\n2CoreLibs-multiPanePopover-33448[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\new-search-gradient._V44280263_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\NS1031ban[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\OmniScript_init[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\orange-arrow._V42752349_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\or_60x23[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\PAYPALCC[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\psIcon_50x25[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\p[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\p[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\p[3].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\p[4].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\p[5].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\p[6].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\p[7].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\p[8].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\p[9].gif	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\RoseonyourEyebrow081[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\RR3306new[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\rss[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\rtm_show_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\sbr[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\search-001[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\share_load[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\share_load[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\shichinarabe[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\signin_base_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\signin_body_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\site=myspace&position=1x1&page=11000000&rand=[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11000000&rand=231244004&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11013005&rand=395383915&friendid=9877762&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11021002&rand=930099086&friendid=75741223&acnt=1&schoolpage=0&bandgenre=21&bandgenre=35&bandgenre=36[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&params[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\site=myspace&position=mrec&page=11000000&rand=231244004&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\site=myspace&position=mrec&page=11000000&rand=930029060&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\site=myspace&position=uhpfp&page=11000000&rand=2312440040&acnt=3&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\site=myspace&position=uhpfp&page=11000000&rand=9300290600&acnt=3&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\slf_eco[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\smilplayer[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\spacer[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\special_offers[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\std_6dd93a26c4933a08c60e8d175f3ede98[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\STH_TIC_EBY_180x150_GEN_A03[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\s_1271f3e02fd5593c3f34be7f1e8ac9de[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\s_1378d76be0f7969dc707feea5f824f54[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\s_396e10cdfa8672f9423c94b92f10763e[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\s_3e182edb0da473f4f9e24beef4924339[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\s_4737e99a85b7b1af82a4bfbb3a0c65d0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\s_48fc0015319668f28131e1fce12773ad[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\s_5f39e8c21f0266b550ef02c96af9baeb[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\s_91966d4322013f01ad69a6345adbece9[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\s_a01b9f00dc79294811076d6c16dfa65d[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\s_c67ad110b0d67ac66dde7205dfc62ac6[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\s_cb8cb3418b941b94b4af0f954ac07429[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\s_f6cfb1f8723963b7355e25770edca6de[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tblfooter_left[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_53_327109932_159931164_H123229_L[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_908243410_l[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_arjun[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_background1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_booe[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_elise[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_IMGP0217[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_kissssssss[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_Loosersedified[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_Mexico06026[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_Myspacersbw[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_Sadies06009sa[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_suzuki004[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_thsummer452[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\th_welovestreet018[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tn2265[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tn392366[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tn39272[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnAS321[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnBB53[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnDPS823[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnE218[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnFB1378[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnFC3854[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnFLK44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnFM7000[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnG11447[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnG1323[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnGM95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnHH13[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnHH14[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnIHB120[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnNP2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnRB6703[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnRR321[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnSW95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\tnTTR281[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\token[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\token[2].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\token[4].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\U7MYYECA8HGJ97CAJG99ZVCAR4YKFECAFGR1JDCA15890FCA9FM84YCA8URDDUCA628L70CA3W9LZ0CAM0LXK4CA8S439BCAEM3L9ECAF146J2CAU5W3HBCAR9BZ9GCA964RU1CA7FYWR9CA0OZGSLCAO3M470.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\utility_partners.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\verification_seal[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\VIShippingSection_e5231us[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\vplayer[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\WebResource[4].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\WebResource[5].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\white_3flowers_04[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\white_3flowers_12[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\white_3flowers_24[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\wink[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\WV9O37CAVPH6T8CAE6NOHYCATYB1GVCABNGPJ2CA5XHGOZCA39F6BMCAEPSOXDCA61P6XSCANB5AOGCAEN1JKTCAR3CN6GCALQL87TCAQNHT4VCANM7T9WCA5AOLH3CAFQOT26CAQB0YF6CA4SSDLCCAKF3DPQ.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\XMN2J3CAYGNN34CANSQHJ0CA14ZVH4CA5UV2GGCAWODYROCAW5EXW4CA5O4YNJCAILJ598CAB0UKLQCA0UD5R1CAN32YPPCAJ610WNCAO4DTUNCAISDOY1CA8MD3FICA6E1BA8CAQZLNZVCAX46D47CAFE5WZM.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\XRRLTXCAO80RZVCAPDFQGHCADWV838CATW8E0UCAGKROAGCAZHH4KSCAQ1JFUOCA06FWLACARX236QCABMN5TKCADLP85DCA6JN1V8CAIIG202CAJ417WVCAL8W815CA2EWCVBCAJVWQPJCANHT0Y8CAYNAA36.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\Z3PIBUCA91WUAHCAR11IO5CA7ZJKQACA9EXUVACA2TZ1S6CAH1VN0HCA7PZ2FBCAD9EQNTCAZLUDYICASU3ADJCAELPBQLCAWODVA8CA00XNTQCAOBB7X6CA914O2ECA7OIMGDCAD5WP0XCA5HAMN2CANS0FWU.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V90442OQ\_p__64x15[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\01[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\0802_lindsayCNV[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1101549357358080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\110theone[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\11G98H6YQVL[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\11Vz7kM1ZBL[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1201459583348080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1201475970978080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1401432101968080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1501467540708080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1501469338468080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1544164571_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\160142056807[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\160142389322[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1601427323198080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1601431989428080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1626375902[1].flv	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1801441481588080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1801446311018080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1901358423168080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\1a0c2628e14541d734790120f3b03793[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2001346615078080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2001362735188080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2001366094848080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\216453etso2nfisy[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\220123438508[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\220134526523[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2201359919638080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2201359934628080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2201364805848080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2301570537208080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\23181_23548[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2501494592098080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2501504498328080_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\254492t2c5egkvbl[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2601437840498080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2601437883228080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2601438185218080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2601438365248080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2601441384888080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\260144141623[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2601441435708080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2601455154248080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2601455806448080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2601456004998080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2701494036158080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2701496313798080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2701503530248080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\272653owupgiwwiy[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\2801395479148080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\3001356195218080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\3001372765648080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\3001375633788080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\311445havsh1oe70[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\3201416182548080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\320141693811[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\320141694279[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\3201424745858080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\3201426505518080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\3201434182758080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\3201434432808080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\3201434712088080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\331e2813db9d8375e6aac65b20dada53[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\34490ys5ha3jb07[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\378745o7f478rbbd[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\3NA44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\403924_1478796_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\420785_1659610_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\420785_1659611_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\431309_1556606_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\442031_1933792_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\442496_1629845_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\467029_1905584_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\467089_1905867_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\469484_1923717_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\474705_1961774_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\504_standing-woman[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\505943vy8yi8hb6k[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\505_business-image[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\51847jubc796g97[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\579DQFCAJDAJ0UCAO2E4WDCA1YPTSNCAOI3VOECANM1E36CAQR9MR1CATG5I2ICAXJMIW5CALV1BSJCA80J5OHCA7B76J5CA7AJEJCCA7WEHE6CASDPLBNCA2ET0EDCAUMDOUNCAG0SV69CA566PKZCAE1XRVT.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\72182531788080_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\728x90.6[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\799669639[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\817-grey[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\8d4d_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\a9-table-bg-1._V46922016_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\ABP652ban[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\ad_wrapper0021[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\angry[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\ASXMMGCA44FWT6CAPM96SHCAFQFORRCA3U8QQNCATME6GKCAQPR61QCAZ7N1UFCAL3K5XCCAVKJKW8CAQD0NDMCAQ0NAK6CA47ULDOCA2DBGGICAV1JKLGCAMOE80LCA7EMPEYCAYFTYHMCAKZU7KHCAFH5XK5.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\audio[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\AZYOQ4CA04O59RCA2P76Z7CA3W1P3ECAILK4IFCA17255WCA4KDW5QCASNUU5LCAD896O8CA64N6TSCAYG2UVHCA2JUBO6CAVNY8A6CA5P80HTCATWQ6NUCAEYWA3HCAWFAI3GCAJ9HPQICAN8TQ2GCAONTZS5.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\a[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\Blogs_Generic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[5].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[6].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[7].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\box-gold-tl._V47062685_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\box-gold-tr._V47063027_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\box-gray-bl._V46888659_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\box-line-tl2._V46891984_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\box-line-tr2._V46916405_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\btnRSS[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\b[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\b[2].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\c3c36a393da8689fa41f7fd9eb1be7d8[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\card_button_l[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\CategorySponsorWaterersGIF[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\CENTDVDSonsale[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\chicksimage[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\COFFEEBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\comments[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\Comments_Generic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\Comments_Generic[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\comment[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\corner_bl[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\CPGX76CAPFDUH3CAM5PAFZCA3L1RB0CACMPMILCABBXN1ZCAVLM76OCAIK1O4LCAWON31ZCA2US4M1CAD84XMJCAK2Q9NXCAK4PO5KCAKKMJ14CA6KK50KCAUYMBWFCA7FK897CA8H9DUACAAV8ALYCA1DDQMO.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\crossdomain[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\CW1W4GCA59JV24CA95TYXFCASONM2WCAQIZKDZCANLM8XDCAYDQLQ9CAUBTP23CA8REZVOCA0SR6NDCAB1GC3VCAJ0B4AWCAHR16N0CACDPY6LCALUPC34CA12J2P1CAH6Q6RVCAVDE5ANCASOBGGECABKIZ93.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\CY8WVVCAPUYNITCAM12K4QCAMXW57ICADJBIZDCA8UD5T4CA77ULYYCANQ709MCADG477FCAOMY3X4CATUQW0CCA63HIIXCA6AQFYNCARHXYKJCAOW2L38CAMR88MBCAY608YUCA2AXOOICAK9D6Z2CA701HPL.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\c[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\D4KUD4CA5LKIKQCAN5R1L9CAEFIX7SCART9CCWCA7C1P1ECA0CFXHACACDSXJDCAHW7F0XCAE1IMT0CA7SJD0YCAJ66YBTCA13OI24CAQJ3VF8CA3OI54SCAPWFKL2CAQ99RO9CAZH79QNCAFSEFUXCALS6FVT.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\DUNXDUCADLRF84CA1LV3FZCAFFAZT4CAES3D31CA777LYMCALSOEFBCAFGW1PYCA6Y8ERUCA29YCNCCACOSZAQCAHN8SLVCA3A8IQMCA866E5PCAYA8YULCAVAG4W4CAPA06TJCAOY0894CAL1DPD8CA62J2VV.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\e91a464b032a1592d08fe91453a34fb6[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\e91a464b032a1592d08fe91453a34fb6[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\ebay-nodefault[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\ebayfooter_cobrand_v4_e5231us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\education_180x150_h2240[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\errorPageStrings[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\eventsIconNew[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\EXI08LCANICU7CCA4OBWLGCA88UDG0CA5227LDCA2JLEW1CAGZM6O4CA6KYTP0CA96ZC0UCAKGUMORCAHRWRRTCAGLPWMMCAQP42JWCAX9QOGXCAIWUTQWCADIIAZRCA3UTR4CCAI0FWDRCAR9DD8XCABZA84D.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\F01I5CCACHY1W4CAA0LQM1CAKJ69WHCAM9XF2PCAJMMWBDCA0WJCHJCANF4L17CA2VN1O2CASGI15ICAZF823DCAIMQAK9CAEQ73TUCAWK62K4CAXIQG2UCA3A3DK9CAMUDB13CAQ80R9SCA6U9IE0CA571N0C.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\fa4b162a08d3392fa599e50872ac09fa[3].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\FANDIMOTM[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\FEATGOLDCIG316[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\ff2[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\ff2[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\ff2[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\ff2[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\footer_left[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\ftr1bkgd_healthbeauty[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\ftr1bkgd_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\GGYTAYCAIZQZLXCAZ93VRNCASE19ZZCAWPBN1KCA536YHNCA47ETPLCA43MYU3CAI9C7KICAC4A1Q7CATURSR4CAFR0NFFCASZ6B2CCAT6ANLJCANYNF0RCAFQTE49CA0IPDI5CAZZ62JBCAX10MYACA4IJ8AG.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\giftcard-popover-envelope._V33348224_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\GlobalNavVjo23_EbayStatic_e5235035451_en_US[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\go-orange-trans._V46764864_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\hdr1_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\heart[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\hm_downloads_off.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\hm_store_off.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\iconMipShip_16x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\iconPlayerBack_20x20[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\icon_tax_tag[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\iframe2[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\iframe3[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\iframefooter_tracking_e5231us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\img1226HPtag[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\imgHdrMainNavDivider[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\imgStar[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\imp[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\imp[2]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\imp[3]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\index[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\index[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\index[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\index[6].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\inplace-editor_v4.3[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\i[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\kGaouS6pUVKSdd9gK+gU83cjb5lyz7+cKl[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\KIdsFest[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\logo2_SDB[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\logo[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\l_8dfd0ec3afbd9864952610d5ddbca018[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\main[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\MDLTM3CAWF7H9PCABNF7SKCAWKP9RZCAL3CWYYCA5S7YA7CAKWGH08CAWV7TXOCAXI2LNACAMQJ8LOCAJXJG9KCAFNQ46HCA7UJC4PCA1GB44LCA2LAF1CCAZWIKB7CA5CS3VYCAE6IJ1OCA0D9IQ6CAJKFTOU.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mediahitcounter[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mediahitcounter[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\menu-arrow[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\MERC-HG_Q207-CreateYourSpace-440x198[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\merchant[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\merchant[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\message[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\meter_blue[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\metricsBottomTab[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mims-22725969[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\MOI3P5CA6DSRLDCAF998G4CALLEP5LCAPZ9SBUCA6GK36BCABHBGXCCA29VHTRCATOGOYTCAGHKOWHCAI22PLTCAFKVSKTCATORBNLCARYEQWMCAYS2EHYCAU0BS2HCA96OJRLCAH61SVPCACG2Q4ACAW18LDO.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mt.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mt[10].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mt[11].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mt[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mt[2].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mt[3].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mt[4].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mt[5].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mt[6].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mt[7].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mt[8].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\mt[9].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCA0L46W6.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCA175O17.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCA3AIO92.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCA5DYFY7.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCA8ODUUL.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCAABAM5H.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCAAMHUXN.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCABAYZNT.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCABFABPS.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCABT23U7.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCAJDI6K2.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCAKQD0E0.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCALS121L.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCAMB3RPB.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCANG73Y2.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCAO6N5P7.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCAROOOEA.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCATI3QFV.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCATLS446.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\musicCAZNUNRA.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\music[10].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\music[11].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\music[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\music[2].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\music[3].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\music[4].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\music[5].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\music[6].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\music[7].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\music[8].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\music[9].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\myspace[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\m_04d23688518e2304398db84d4b772cc0[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\m_285c2fce7a30f81ddc46b96421969943[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\m_f3b90cb4c56b75589f30bafb951be22d[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\n2CoreLibs-popoverPane-35440[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\n2CoreLibs-staticPopover-26439[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\paypal_logo[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\preplay_mysterycase[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\print_icon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\p[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\p[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\p[3].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\p[4].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\p[5].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\RoseonyourEyebrow100[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\rtm_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\searchslice[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\search[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\secondary_bg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\share_load[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\SHIPPING[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11000000&rand=930029060&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11000000&rand=969523476&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11013005&rand=757766184&friendid=9877762&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\site=myspace&position=mrec&page=11000000&rand=969523476&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\site=myspace&position=uhpfp&page=11000000&rand=9695234760&acnt=3&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\stars-4-5._V47081564_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\STH_EBY_FWX_180x150_GEN_A04[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\storesLogoNW_107x55[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_0f674629c9d295d97176a68240b8663f[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_107273cae42697056108cd11cc629ffb[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_11acee69c70b4119f0f0523306aa3205[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_1cccd75465d2240fa7b578dbdeddb22c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_4396f7859a17601c36ccb9fc29191f62[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_5ecb4608e3f12acde1d96b66097d09e8[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_7881488a1890a22658fa13324e9609be[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_81261633b1fabefe7124e0220932ba48[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_836e32dd80c837a6dd97fb193a83d874[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_86bb16dd8f96aae5b73ce1ab6e0d95c7[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_8de1b55717fef70d7afb18128618e94f[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_9e177e29488e5fbf2b6238cfc281ef2f[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_b54740f9c77ad163b59e339ecefe91e7[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_c8ac35795310d37545afae492bb96a66[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_d93757a87ee48b6368335596f43d1d06[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_df0bd8decae13ab8037dc0f80cabbf5c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_eb17f5f8be5985315d65adaef8c3bae1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\s_fb642b04725360afc33f043f7e9f1a1a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\T7GXJ9CAAG2WVPCAASKVJECAW52DDXCAXLKR3BCAZB3R6OCAKHJ5RDCA7L152PCA9ZRVYICACCAYD4CAO0OXNUCA741E88CATZUSMFCA3ES779CAC7PJ9NCAG6RAO1CABQKXWDCAZKSCAKCAG8NOGTCA7ZKI8Z.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tagline[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tblheader_right[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\TeS7PgeTNWbdXF4FiwvVOhN3WUVmCmswYECTVYlfcnFyf0TvaK1Q3bknLYOODDCP[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\thumbview_v4.3[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\thumbview_v4.3[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\th_cheerthree-2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\th_Hayley[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\th_lala008s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\th_marke[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\th_Mexico06023[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\th_m_89f35bf0c1658b08f1ca1bf1e0e67133[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\th_skullpolka[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\th_suzuki005[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\th_thLoser003edit-1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\th_weird008e[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\th_welovestreet015[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tired[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tk4[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tk5[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tn39601[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tn6599[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tnBB8544[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tnBF95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tnE216[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tnEL3045[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tnFB95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tnGAM06[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tnGAM10[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tnGK94[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tnNP1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tnPC802[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tnRS95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tnSAB45[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tnVR88[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\tongue[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\TOP5REASONS500WYELBX[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\top_center[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\trans[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\upload_v4.3[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\UsersOnline[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\utilities[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\utility_symantec.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\V2743PCALVRSDDCAI4J4VSCASY2C2FCAW7ND2ZCA3ZTUC6CAXEUL1NCAHMS5P2CASF6FB0CATVCOR3CAOHY5T2CAZ0XUZCCA2PYFQICAS1YZMDCAQGR2V0CAKS99P0CAOQ63U0CAFP961ICAQVK77FCAKXH8XJ.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\VG79EACABRDCO2CAMYO2Y9CA3ZDICBCAD3AYA7CA8IYPZQCARQMVRGCAI11ITOCA5324TVCA4VULI6CAC9WU8ECAOU7DNBCAYK6IX3CAXB2JH6CA6L3D3CCA0VKQ72CA5J6DK9CAE60DV2CA4CVI9SCAZEQYRQ.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\wachovia_security_728x90_a[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\WebResource[3].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\WebResource[6].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\x88exclusive[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\XM46WQCAOGM2L7CA19C2YUCAPKAK5RCAG57N41CAZBBIT4CA8KXWXECA5NIO7TCAMBCDTYCAOKV6KKCA8F27LRCAB5TJGICAASOO7PCA1GVBKQCA45G7BPCA0QNGOJCA2OERA6CAEH32TKCAVQCJZ1CAIBVXD3.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\yahoo[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\Z6UPN9CAA99HOXCA9IYD2DCAG6WNXECAIQ0ECMCAC2RJ8PCA7KTQNNCAR21JSHCA0ME4BVCAXREJIOCAIOPJNTCAP081G0CA39T47BCAFOJW6MCAL8JR4XCAMUJSICCA3H34B5CA0J1V2ZCAQ9IX3CCAK1XJIK.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VME6NVAY\_;ord=1186086438165947[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\01i3XJxfCcL._AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\01Q0ZVM8DRL._PIsitb-st-arrow,TopLeft,-1,-14_OU01_AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\01[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\0802_skate2CNV[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\1106003483_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\114AQ5QGESL._AA90_[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\1200737509088080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\120128976405[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\120129375527[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\1301400737958080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\1301401341838080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\1401437233938080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\1501464782728080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\1501467527038080_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\1501470782698080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\1501475437648080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\1552362443_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\1601420354178080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\160142374339[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\160142494704[2].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\1701348443848080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\187010y9ygaxp165[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\1901371000538080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2001366523168080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2201362454548080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2201363033508080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2201363806928080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2301561743348080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2301576535688080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\230157992555[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\230158025518[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\244195jkbn2nwth7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2501129483818080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2501481648438080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2501492660338080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2501492666908080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2501499699628080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2501501559828080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2501502777478080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2502_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\260142542528[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2601437717968080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2601440640448080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2601441407798080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2601441438968080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2601443779518080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2601455285068080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2601455620778080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\26161u5lelckkvb[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\269633sx315v2yyv[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2701496146058080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2701496313028080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2701499304398080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2701511927628080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2801381518478080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2801381914068080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2801389672618080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2801392733258080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2901436693378080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2901441388228080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\2kaqEZ5GpeHO0YPvrIUoxRj3cBU2xbjUQ54Jxd7MGuN4[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\3001367426968080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\3001371728138080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\3001376583248080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\306900_1193211_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\31216zdzbstqh4c[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\3201414842098080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\320141696994[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\3201426490988080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\3201431048918080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\3201431851698080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\3201434894418080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\32[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\3301521394288080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\3301521416668080_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\354175lsef4kbff4[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\3596r5b7tdamse[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\400399893_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\405767_1825573_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\410926_1915221_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\424436_1458219_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\424436_1682137_HD[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\425044g5b3w7c534[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\427196_1477432_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\427201_1477436_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\440904_1617506_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\461092_1851685_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\464831_1933840_thumbnail[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\477941_1989096_show[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\5019139177[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\5f242e6f70a9e79574b93f8272c173d6[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\600x400_hunt[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\7208197003_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\738be7312eaf70a239d85a29f3a29466[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\74_1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\83217mrf1w8datt[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\892198828_m[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\948655561_s[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\9f59_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\a4541cd8[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\a9search-leftcap._V47072231_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\abg-en-100c-000000[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\adopt[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\album_v4.3[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\amex[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\ascend_10x5[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\ask_TSnew_728x90_computer[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\a[7].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\b38f_11[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\base[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\BELTBUCKLESBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\bltBlue[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\blue-dot-vert-border._V44208965_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\bluegradbackground_right[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[5].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\bn1n8LIhqxkN6ZgUcZoVkqaD3rKGq[6].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\bottom_right[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\box-gray-bm._V46894741_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\btcontact[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\btn-inactive-no._V46893639_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\btn-inactive-yes-ns._V46907591_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\btn_circlewitharrow[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\bulletin-001[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\button_login_main[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\b[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\b[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\CameronredWALL[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\card_br_new[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\clear[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\combinedflyer122906post[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\Comments_Generic[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\Comments_Generic_250[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\common[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\contact_blockuser[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\corner_tl[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\CqXaW+r7BylE4vhK[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\CY80ZACAINTBZ8CAGWIQ04CAHBO1KLCAUND6KICAV33BXJCANTRHGVCA4LZ1IACA1B2V7QCACRKBMPCAO5F2AKCARNGAKHCAK0IKROCAU04F42CAMB5UV9CA5YKR1DCAURRF2KCAORFD0KCAUHFNJ9CAQI969Y.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\e91a464b032a1592d08fe91453a34fb6[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\ebaysup[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\ebaysup_e5192us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\ebxexp_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\emptyimage[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\end_small[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\equal_tongue[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\errorPageStrings[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\eventinvite[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\favnavbody_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\fb05_2[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\FEATCIGCASELITE[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\fix_homepage[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\FM7000ban[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\friendsview[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\ftr2_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\f[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\f[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\f[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\f[4].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\f[5].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\global_v4.3[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\go-orange-trans._V46764864_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\google-003[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\grayBullet_11x15[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\GT5200[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\HealthBeautyBlack[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\HG-Merch-DuallitToasters-275x73[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\hm_home_off.en-us[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\icon_secure_lock[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\idle_ltblue1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\imgHdrCatsLft[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\imgHdrMainNavSearchBg[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\imgSellHub_10x12[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\img_next[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\imp[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\imp[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\imp[2]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\im_1[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\inbox[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\info_48[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\iw_close[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\jsads[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\jsads[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\left_center[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\load[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\logoPaypal[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\main[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mediahitcounter[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mediahitcounter[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\merchant[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\merchant[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\merchant[3].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\METALSIGNSBUT[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mt.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mt[10].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mt[11].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mt[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mt[2].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mt[3].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mt[4].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mt[5].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mt[6].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mt[7].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mt[8].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\mt[9].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA0HQZ7U.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA0MU7RC.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA14IK2P.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA21EMNE.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA27WIZ0.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA2X7TAD.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA30AJ1Q.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA4FT4RP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA6MF4CI.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA6XEIY8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA7QNF5V.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA8EUT8S.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA953EEE.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA9MXJ67.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCA9ZIUDA.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCAD66R7U.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCAEF2F93.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCAFHHFHX.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCAIB313E.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCAMFRRFP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCAOTN9WS.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCAQRQ8A1.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCARHOYTX.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCARL7CCN.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCATHD70E.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCATW8WMP.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCATZ2FWN.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCAVHJT0W.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCAWD3WOI.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCAXBR8N0.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCAY49JS8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCAY6MFG8.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicCAZS91OT.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\musicplayer[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\music[10].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\music[11].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\music[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\music[2].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\music[3].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\music[4].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\music[5].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\music[6].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\music[7].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\music[8].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\music[9].mp3	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\m_02246a485bf04d88230defb636013001[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\m_93634faf81ea9c013bddfab3e5778b5a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\m_cf07f3ef4fc40871800910356705ccc7[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\n2CoreLibs-simplePopover-63277[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\navAboutAdTab[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\nextHorse[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\noFriendRequestsIcon[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\notification-lightbox_v4.3[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\opentriangle[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\optn=1[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\orange-arrow._V42752349_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\OurPlanet_feat_prof[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\PDdR740XxvQCzi1jT4wpFKmYEd2oICjRx1xIa516u9dENYC4GYBXeePDPQQn7WBD[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\PG-Merch-MuranoGlass_v2-275x73[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\photoslider[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\PM-ProductMktg-FavSeller-Q306_TopPicks-100x100[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\postImageComment[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\powered_by_google[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\processBar1_16x16[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\Profile_Generic_250[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\prototype_v4.3[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\purdy[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\p[10].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\p[11].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\p[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\p[2].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\p[3].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\p[4].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\p[5].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\p[6].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\p[7].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\p[8].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\p[9].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\retrieve_items_e5232us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\right1bkgd_stores7[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\RTOQD5CA73CZ3QCATVO1L6CASWAECECA8TPYEACAQEAB4LCAU3NKCSCAQ153R0CALWDF1ECA2M9ZTQCATSVTDWCAGO6ULACAP0WTHJCAE3Z1KUCA3TK39YCAVKSU3ACAOXOIB2CAPQ6OIUCAGB44XMCAA60GER.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\sbrWrite[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\ScriptResource[1].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\searchHeader-004[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\ServerSettings[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\share_load[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\share_load[2].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\show_ads[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\site=myspace&position=east&page=10000000&rand=946371625&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\site=myspace&position=halfpage&page=11013006&rand=7161710020&acnt=2&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&page=11013005&rand=506969643&friendid=37235547&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\site=myspace&position=leaderboard&params[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\site=myspace&position=west&page=10000000&rand=9463716250&acnt=1&schoolpage=0[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\siteopt[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\slant[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\slf_eco[1].htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\star_off_sm_2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\star_on_sm_2[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\state2_148x11[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\std_c42c4225270947d7fc39be574caf543e[1].mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\STH_EBY_FWX_180x150_GEN_A04[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\STH_EBY_FWX_180x150_GEN_A04[2].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\STH_MLB_SPR_180x150_GEN_B02[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\styles_forms[2][1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_0d890497dea07d2988a1477cee27764a[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_10344f0bad09e3088381520484653d9d[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_238e642d30f79a6208229aedf6e23b66[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_378fe00bd46900192099973ef8c7a5ad[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_3a09a5cf76ee8a12087abdfab3f0ca62[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_550dff45dd610bcddd14c3c0aaaee1a9[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_5d9475e1ccf275b9b492093d39051c8b[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_7c5528cc1da8f80a02c926c5eb2ccf4c[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_82ca5a9ddf541146d22117e77fbb2208[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_889aa89796f0a4efe62c6742092fcd75[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_9511405ce34566dabecf61528dcc64a7[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_9f4877046661c7fa538281877f0575ad[1].png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_cdb1028c2cda6dac040224cd5c84dc24[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\s_dcb1f83defd12c63e62007e4570638a6[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\textViewDetailsTabBottom[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\theGeneral_728x90[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\th_a-bnsign[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\th_cherrie[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\th_epicowner-1[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\th_FlyingMan[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\th_krishapimp[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\th_Mexico06105[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\th_motor001e[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\th_suzuki010[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\th_weird006edit[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tn39202[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnAK44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnDH8520[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnDPS823[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnG8132[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnGBK101[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnGBP546[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnGD99[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnJ337[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnLN9544[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnMC95[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnMH6544[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnMS322[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnPSH44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnRC195[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnSH25[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\tnUT44[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\token[1].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\token[2].xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\topnav-cart._V47082495_[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\UGYHDECA0BOQKXCA66GAUUCACOJZAGCA3FD8YGCAYRPWDHCAXHX36OCABX66U7CA0AZWM7CATEFL15CAWS8U4FCAIX401RCAOCLXZFCAD03GODCA27LJQWCAVN3OJCCAD6B0XWCA1N8D68CAC7BV7ZCAHHOS8Q.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\upload_tab_on[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\upload_v4.3[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\vday_lovenetwork_a_300x250[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\viewitem_e5191us[1].js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\vinylfence_gardner[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\VK20ESCAKS4VS5CA30DQVRCA60YPYUCA89IAYOCAWLXUP0CAZVS5D8CA0S1RI1CAG85X1VCAHC3LA0CAN1IXLFCAY236O5CA3EBJ1JCAS81MIPCAK37Q4ECA97Z7PBCAA38VMQCAL70SIBCAAYMD56CAXBZJFF.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\wachovia_unmatched_728x90_a[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\WebResource[1].axd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\white-theme_v4.3[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\white_3flowers_01[1].jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\white_3flowers_11[1].gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\xptLite[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\xpt[1].css	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZPMK6M2K\Zcpt3_QuickChange_300x250[1].swf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\KN684AFV\N5YG5290\Offline\0x00000001_R	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\KN684AFV\N5YG5290\Offline\0x00000003_R	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\KN684AFV\N5YG5290\Offline\HashFile.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\067e1ca8-default.mdi	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\CHANEL.doc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\Dominican Letter.doc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\Dominican Letter.MDI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Cameras\BuildCamera.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Cameras\camera named parameters.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Cameras\cameras.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Cameras\CASCamera.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Cameras\CineCamCamera.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Cameras\ContentViewerCameras.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Cameras\FirstPersonCameras.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Cameras\LiveCamera.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Cameras\LotSnapshotCamera.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Cameras\NeighborhoodCamera.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Cameras\PreRenderCamera.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Cameras\SnapshotCamera.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Collections\CustomCollections.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Config\Broadcast.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Config\userProps.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Config\VideoCapture.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Groups.cache	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Logs\GEORGE-config-log.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Logs\PHIL-config-log.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\LotCatalog\cx_00000001.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\LotCatalog\cx_00000002.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\LotCatalog\cx_00000003.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\LotCatalog\cx_00000004.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\LotCatalog\cx_00000005.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\LotCatalog\cx_00000006.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\LotCatalog\cx_00000007.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\LotCatalog\cx_00000008.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\LotCatalog\cx_00000009.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\LotCatalog\cx_00000010.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\LotCatalog\cx_00000011.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\LotCatalog\cx_00000012.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\LotCatalog\cx_00000013.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Music\build\settings	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Music\buy\settings	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Music\cas\settings	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Music\hiphop\settings	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Music\metal\settings	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Music\nhood\settings	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Music\pop\settings	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Music\rnb\settings	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Music\salsa\settings	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Music\techno\settings	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00000.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00001.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00002.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00003.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00004.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00005.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00006.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00007.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00008.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00009.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00010.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00011.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00012.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00013.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00014.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00015.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00016.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00017.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00018.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00019.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00020.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00021.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00022.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00023.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00024.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00025.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00026.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00027.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00028.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00029.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00030.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00031.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00032.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00033.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00034.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00035.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00036.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00037.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00038.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00039.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00040.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00041.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00042.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00043.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00044.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00045.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00046.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00047.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00048.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00049.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00050.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00051.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00052.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00053.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00054.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00055.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00056.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00057.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00058.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00059.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00060.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00061.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00062.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00063.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00064.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00065.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00066.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00067.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00068.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00069.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00070.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00071.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00072.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00073.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00074.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00075.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00076.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00077.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00078.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00079.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00080.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00081.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00082.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00083.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00084.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00085.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00086.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00087.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00088.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00089.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00090.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00091.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00092.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00093.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00094.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00095.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00096.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00097.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00098.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00099.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00100.package	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00101.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00102.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00103.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00104.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00105.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00106.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00107.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00108.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00109.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00110.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00111.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00112.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00113.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00114.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00115.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00116.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00117.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00118.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00119.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00120.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00121.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00122.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00123.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00124.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00125.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00126.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00127.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00128.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00129.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00130.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00131.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00132.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00133.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00134.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00135.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00136.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00137.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00138.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00139.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00140.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00141.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00142.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00143.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00144.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00145.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00146.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00147.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00148.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00149.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00150.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00151.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00152.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00153.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00154.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00155.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00156.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00157.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00158.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00159.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00160.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00161.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00162.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00163.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00164.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00165.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00166.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00167.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00168.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00169.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00170.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00171.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00172.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00173.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00174.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00175.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00176.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00177.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00178.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00179.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00180.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00181.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00182.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00183.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00184.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00185.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00186.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Characters\N001_User00187.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot11.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot16.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot18.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot22.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot24.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot32.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot36.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot38.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot40.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot47.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot49.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot51.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot53.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot55.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot57.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot59.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot64.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot66.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot68.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot70.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot73.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot75.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot77.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot79.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot80.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Lots\N001_Lot89.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\N001_Neighborhood.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\N001_Neighborhood.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\N001_Neighborhood.reia	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N001\Thumbnails\N001_FamilyThumbnails.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00000.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00001.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00002.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00003.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00004.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00005.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00006.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00007.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00008.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00009.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00010.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00011.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00012.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00013.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00014.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00015.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00016.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00017.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00018.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00019.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00020.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00021.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00022.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00023.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00024.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00025.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00026.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00027.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00028.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00029.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00030.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00031.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00032.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00033.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00034.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00035.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00036.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00037.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00038.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00039.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00040.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00041.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00042.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00043.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00044.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00045.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00046.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00047.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00048.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00049.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00050.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00051.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00052.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00053.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00054.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00055.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00056.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00057.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00058.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00059.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00060.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00061.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00062.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00063.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00064.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00065.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00066.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00067.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00068.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00069.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00070.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00071.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00072.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00073.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00074.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00075.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00076.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00077.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00078.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00079.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00080.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00081.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00082.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00083.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00084.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00085.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00086.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00087.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00088.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00089.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00090.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00091.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00092.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00093.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00094.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00095.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00096.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00097.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00098.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00099.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00100.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00101.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00102.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00103.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00104.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00105.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00106.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00107.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00108.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00109.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00110.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00111.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00112.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00113.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00114.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00115.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00116.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00117.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00118.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00119.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00120.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00121.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00122.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00123.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00124.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00125.package	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00126.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00127.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00128.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00129.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00130.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00131.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00132.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00133.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00134.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00135.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00136.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00137.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00138.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00139.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00152.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00153.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00154.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00155.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00170.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00171.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00172.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00173.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00174.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00175.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00176.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00177.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00181.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00182.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00183.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00185.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00186.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00187.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00188.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00189.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00191.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00192.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00193.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00194.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00195.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00196.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00197.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00198.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00199.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00200.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00201.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00202.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00203.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00204.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00205.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00206.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00207.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00208.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00209.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00210.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00211.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Characters\N002_User00212.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Lots\N002_Lot10.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Lots\N002_Lot2.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Lots\N002_Lot22.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Lots\N002_Lot23.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Lots\N002_Lot25.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Lots\N002_Lot27.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Lots\N002_Lot29.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Lots\N002_Lot3.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Lots\N002_Lot31.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Lots\N002_Lot32.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Lots\N002_Lot4.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\N002_Neighborhood.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\N002_Neighborhood.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\N002_Neighborhood.reia	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N002\Thumbnails\N002_FamilyThumbnails.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00000.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00001.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00002.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00003.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00004.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00005.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00006.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00007.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00008.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00009.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00010.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00011.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00012.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00013.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00014.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00015.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00016.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00017.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00018.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00019.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00020.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00021.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00022.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00023.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00024.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00025.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00026.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00027.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00028.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00029.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00030.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00031.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00032.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00033.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00034.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00035.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00036.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00037.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00038.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00039.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00040.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00041.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00042.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00043.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00044.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00045.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00046.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00047.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00048.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00049.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00050.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00051.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00052.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00053.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00054.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00055.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00056.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00057.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00058.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00059.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00060.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00061.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00062.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00063.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00064.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00065.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00066.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00067.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00068.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00069.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00070.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00071.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00072.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00073.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00074.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00075.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00076.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00077.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00078.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00079.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00080.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00081.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00082.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00083.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00084.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00085.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00086.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00087.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00088.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00089.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00090.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00091.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00092.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00093.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00094.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00095.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00096.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00097.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00098.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00099.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00100.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00101.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00102.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00103.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00104.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00105.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00106.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00107.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00108.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00109.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00110.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00111.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00112.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00113.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00114.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00115.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00116.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00117.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00118.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00119.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00120.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00121.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00122.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00123.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00125.package	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00126.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00127.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00128.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00129.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00130.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00131.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00132.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00133.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00134.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00139.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00141.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00142.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00143.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00144.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00145.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00146.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00152.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00154.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00155.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00158.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00159.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00160.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00161.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00162.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00163.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00164.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00165.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00166.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00169.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00170.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00171.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00172.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00173.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00174.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00175.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00176.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00177.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00178.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00179.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00180.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00181.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00182.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00183.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00184.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00185.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00186.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00187.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00188.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00189.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00190.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00191.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00192.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00193.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00194.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00195.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00196.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00197.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00198.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00199.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot126.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot128.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot133.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot135.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot144.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot149.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot153.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot157.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot159.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot164.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot166.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot168.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot171.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot175.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot179.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot181.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot183.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot187.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot192.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot195.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot45.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot46.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot47.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot48.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot50.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Lots\N003_Lot52.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\N003_Neighborhood.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\N003_Neighborhood.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\N003_Neighborhood.reia	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\N003\Thumbnails\N003_FamilyThumbnails.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\NeighborhoodManager.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00000.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00001.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00002.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00003.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00004.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00005.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00006.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00007.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00008.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00009.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00010.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00011.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00012.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00013.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00014.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00015.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00016.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00017.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00018.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00019.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00020.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00021.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00022.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00023.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00024.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00025.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00026.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00027.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00028.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00029.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Characters\Tutorial_User00030.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Lots\Tutorial_Lot1.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Lots\Tutorial_Lot14.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Lots\Tutorial_Lot18.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Lots\Tutorial_Lot19.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Lots\Tutorial_Lot3.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Lots\Tutorial_Lot4.package	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Thumbnails\Tutorial_FamilyThumbnails.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods\Tutorial\Tutorial_Neighborhood.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Alpinloch.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Alpinloch.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Alpinloch_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Alpinloch_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Arbordale.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Arbordale.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Arbordale_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Arbordale_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Aridia.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Aridia.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Aridia_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Aridia_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\BrineyFjord.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\BrineyFjord.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\BrineyFjord_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\BrineyFjord_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\CrystalSprings.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\CrystalSprings.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\CrystalSprings_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\CrystalSprings_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Driftwood.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Driftwood.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Driftwood_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Driftwood_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\IslaSegundo.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\IslaSegundo.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\IslaSegundo_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\IslaSegundo_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\OasisValley.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\OasisValley.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\OasisValley_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\OasisValley_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Pleasantview.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Pleasantview.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Pleasantview_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Pleasantview_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\sample.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\sample.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\sample_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\sample_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Sedona.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Sedona.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Sedona_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Sedona_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Strangetown.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Strangetown.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Strangetown_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Strangetown_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Veronaville.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Veronaville.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Veronaville_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\Veronaville_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\ViperCanyon.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\ViperCanyon.sc4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\ViperCanyon_desert.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\SC4Terrains\ViperCanyon_lush.png	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\AlbumHelpHistory.inf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\AlbumUploadKeywords.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\CAS_auto_bg.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\Screenshot.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\Snapshot.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000001_2de303e4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000001_2de303e8.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000001_2de303eb.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000001_8de303e9.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000001_ade303e5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000001_ede303e7.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000001_ede303ea.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000002_2de3051a.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000002_4de30420.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000002_6de3041e.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000002_8de30423.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000002_cde30519.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000002_ede30421.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000003_0de3054c.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000003_2de3054b.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000003_2de3054e.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_00000003_6de3054d.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_0000000d_cda920b3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_0d917b96_0d9a7bd8.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_0d917b96_6d9a7bd5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_0d917b96_8d9a7bd4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_0d917b96_8d9a7bd6.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_0d917b96_ad9a7bd9.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2d7b3372_4d7d86a8.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2d7b3372_6d7d86a5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2d7b3372_8d7d86a6.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2d7b3372_ad7d86a7.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2d7b3372_ed7d86a4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2da007fb_0e0426a3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2da007fb_0e0426a6.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2da007fb_2e0426a4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2da007fb_2e0426a5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2dae7a30_2db0f595.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2dae7a30_4db0f599.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2dae7a30_8db0f596.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2dae7a30_cdb0f597.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2dae7a30_edb0f598.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2dae895f_6db0f4a5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2dae895f_6db0f4a6.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2dae895f_6db0f4a8.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2dae895f_adb0f4a9.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_2dae895f_edb0f4a4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_307a85b3_507a85b4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_30850f7c_10850f7d.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_30850f7c_50877b38.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_30920b13_10920b14.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_50f0a7e3_b0f0a7e4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_6d7b3369_2d7d87e2.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_6d7b3369_ad7d87e4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_6d7b3369_cd7d87e5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_6d7b3369_ed7d87e3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_6d7b3369_ed99717b.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_6dae6a73_0db0f1ff.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_6dae6a73_2db0f1fb.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_6dae6a73_6db0f1fd.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_6dae6a73_6db0f200.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_6dae6a73_edb0f203.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_70838c1f_90838c20.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_7084f082_1084f083.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_70ee72c2_30ee8235.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_70ee72c2_50ee72c3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_9084f146_9084f147.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_adae8020_0db0f51d.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_adae8020_6db0f51e.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_adae8020_adb0f51f.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_adae8020_cdb0f521.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_adae8020_edb0f520.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_b0892b1b_70892b1c.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cd338e66_0d7d8a8d.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cd338e66_2d7d8a8a.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cd338e66_2d7d8a8c.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cd338e66_4d9a7c8a.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cd338e66_6d7d8a8b.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cda007ff_2dd88494.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cda007ff_6dd88492.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cda007ff_8dd88490.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cda007ff_cdd88493.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cdae71fd_0db0f283.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cdae71fd_2db0f282.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cdae71fd_6db0f27e.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cdae71fd_adb0f280.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_cdae71fd_cdb0f27c.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_ed7b3373_2d7d88e4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_ed7b3373_2d7d88e5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_ed7b3373_2d7d88e6.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_ed7b3373_4d7d88e7.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_ed7b3373_ad9a7ae9.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_eda007fa_2dda3832.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_eda007fa_4dda3833.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_eda007fa_8dda3831.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_edae8d77_0db0f3f0.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_edae8d77_4db0f3ef.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_edae8d77_8db0f3ec.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_edae8d77_adb0f3ed.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_edae8d77_cdb0f3f1.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_f07a6655_10826a9c.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_f07a6655_30826a8d.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_f07a6655_50826a91.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_f07a6655_b0826a87.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_f07a6655_f07a6656.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_f0f0ccbe_b0f0ccbf.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_f0fa5a52_30fa5a53.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\snapshot_f0fa8ad8_30fa8ad9.jpg	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000001_2de303e4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000001_2de303e8.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000001_2de303eb.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000001_8de303e9.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000001_ade303e5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000001_ede303e7.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000001_ede303ea.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000002_2de3051a.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000002_4de30420.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000002_6de3041e.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000002_8de30423.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000002_cde30519.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000002_ede30421.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000003_0de3054c.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000003_2de3054b.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000003_2de3054e.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_00000003_6de3054d.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_0000000d_cda920b3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_0d917b96_0d9a7bd8.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_0d917b96_6d9a7bd5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_0d917b96_8d9a7bd4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_0d917b96_8d9a7bd6.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_0d917b96_ad9a7bd9.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2d7b3372_4d7d86a8.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2d7b3372_6d7d86a5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2d7b3372_8d7d86a6.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2d7b3372_ad7d86a7.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2d7b3372_ed7d86a4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2da007fb_0e0426a3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2da007fb_0e0426a6.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2da007fb_2e0426a4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2da007fb_2e0426a5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2dae7a30_2db0f595.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2dae7a30_4db0f599.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2dae7a30_8db0f596.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2dae7a30_cdb0f597.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2dae7a30_edb0f598.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2dae895f_6db0f4a5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2dae895f_6db0f4a6.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2dae895f_6db0f4a8.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2dae895f_adb0f4a9.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_2dae895f_edb0f4a4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_307a85b3_507a85b4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_30850f7c_10850f7d.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_30850f7c_50877b38.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_30920b13_10920b14.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_50f0a7e3_b0f0a7e4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_6d7b3369_2d7d87e2.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_6d7b3369_ad7d87e4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_6d7b3369_cd7d87e5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_6d7b3369_ed7d87e3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_6d7b3369_ed99717b.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_6dae6a73_0db0f1ff.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_6dae6a73_2db0f1fb.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_6dae6a73_6db0f1fd.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_6dae6a73_6db0f200.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_6dae6a73_edb0f203.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_70838c1f_90838c20.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_7084f082_1084f083.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_70ee72c2_30ee8235.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_70ee72c2_50ee72c3.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_9084f146_9084f147.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_adae8020_0db0f51d.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_adae8020_6db0f51e.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_adae8020_adb0f51f.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_adae8020_cdb0f521.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_adae8020_edb0f520.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_b0892b1b_70892b1c.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cd338e66_0d7d8a8d.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cd338e66_2d7d8a8a.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cd338e66_2d7d8a8c.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cd338e66_4d9a7c8a.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cd338e66_6d7d8a8b.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cda007ff_2dd88494.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cda007ff_6dd88492.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cda007ff_8dd88490.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cda007ff_cdd88493.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cdae71fd_0db0f283.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cdae71fd_2db0f282.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cdae71fd_6db0f27e.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cdae71fd_adb0f280.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_cdae71fd_cdb0f27c.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_ed7b3373_2d7d88e4.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_ed7b3373_2d7d88e5.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_ed7b3373_2d7d88e6.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_ed7b3373_4d7d88e7.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_ed7b3373_ad9a7ae9.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_eda007fa_2dda3832.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_eda007fa_4dda3833.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_eda007fa_8dda3831.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_edae8d77_0db0f3f0.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_edae8d77_4db0f3ef.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_edae8d77_8db0f3ec.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_edae8d77_adb0f3ed.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_edae8d77_cdb0f3f1.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_f07a6655_10826a9c.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_f07a6655_30826a8d.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_f07a6655_50826a91.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_f07a6655_b0826a87.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_f07a6655_f07a6656.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_f0f0ccbe_b0f0ccbf.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_f0fa5a52_30fa5a53.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\thumbnail_f0fa8ad8_30fa8ad9.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_00000001.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_00000002.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_00000003.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_0d917b96.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_2d7b3372.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_2da007fb.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_2dae7a30.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_2dae895f.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_6d7b3369.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_6dae6a73.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_70ee72c2.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_adae8020.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_cd338e66.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_cda007ff.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_cdae71fd.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_ed7b3373.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_eda007fa.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_edae8d77.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Storytelling\webentry_f0f0ccbe.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Thumbnails\BuildModeThumbnails.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Thumbnails\CANHObjectsThumbnails.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Thumbnails\CASThumbnails.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Thumbnails\DesignModeThumbnails.package	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Thumbnails\ObjectThumbnails.package	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Half-Way Through*


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\Emperor of Emotions.doc	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\english poem 1.MDI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Albums\Create albums with PictureGear Studio.amu	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Albums\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\Desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\alex's ipod\03 Falling.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\alex's ipod\08 Figure.09.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\alex's ipod\Library.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\'N Sync\'N Sync\02 I Just Wanna be with you.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\'N Sync\'N Sync\04 For the girl who has everything.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\'N Sync\'N Sync\05 God Must Have Spent A Little More.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\'N Sync\'N Sync\07 I need love.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\'N Sync\'N Sync\08 I Want You Back.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\'N Sync\'N Sync\09 Everything I Own.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\'N Sync\'N Sync\10 I Drive Myself Crazy.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\'N Sync\'N Sync\11 Crazy For You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\'N Sync\'N Sync\12 Sailing.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\'N Sync\'N Sync\13 Giddy Up.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Alesana\Unknown Album\apology.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Alesana\Unknown Album\Beautiful in Blue.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Alesana\Unknown Album\congratulations....m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Alicia Keys\Unknown Album\01 Diary.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Alicia Keys\Unknown Album\02 If I ain't got You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Alicia Keys\Unknown Album\03 Falling.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Alicia Keys\Unknown Album\04 Butterflies.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Alicia Keys\Unknown Album\05 Your Secrets.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Alicia Keys\Unknown Album\07 So Simple.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Alicia Keys w_ Usher\Unknown Album\06 My Boo.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Archies\Unknown Album\02 Sugar Sugar.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Ashlee Simpson\Unknown Album\08 Pieces of Me.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Ashlee Simpson\Unknown Album\09 Autobiography.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Ashlee Simpson\Unknown Album\10 Lala.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Ashlee Simpson\Unknown Album\11 Shadow.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Ashlee Simpson\Unknown Album\12 Unreachable.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Ashlee Simpson\Unknown Album\13 Just let me cry.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Avril Lavigne\Let Go\01 Why should I care_.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Avril Lavigne\Let Go\02 Complicated.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Avril Lavigne\Let Go\03 Sk8ter Boi.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Avril Lavigne\Let Go\06 Unwanted.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Avril Lavigne\Let Go\07 Tomorrow.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Avril Lavigne\Let Go\08 Anything but Ordinary.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Avril Lavigne\Let Go\09 Things I'll never Say.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Avril Lavigne\Let Go\10 My World.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Avril Lavigne\Let Go\11 Nobody's Fool.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Avril Lavigne\Let Go\13 Naked.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Avril Lavigne\Under My Skin\05 Mobile.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Avril Lavigne\Under My Skin [Bonus Track]\04 He Wasn't.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Babyface\Unknown Album\15 Nobody knows it but Me.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Benking\Unknown Album\01 Stand By Me.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Bethoveen\Unknown Album\01 Prelude Suite No. 1 in G Major.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Bill Haley\Unknown Album\05 Rock Around The Clock.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\01 Hands Up.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\02 Labor Day.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\03 Labor Day (It's A Holiday).m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\04 Hey Mama.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\05 Shut Up.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\06 Smells Like Funk.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\07 Latin Girls.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\08 Sexy.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\09 Fly Away.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\10 The Boogie That Be.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\11 The Apl Song.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\12 Anxiety.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\13 Where Is The Love_.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Elephunk\14 Let's Get It Started.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Take The Lead (Soundtrack)\03 Feel It.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Unknown Album\02 Lets get it Started.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Black eyed peas\Unknown Album\14 Where is the love_.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Blink 182\Buddha\13 The Girl Next Door.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Blink 182\Buddha\AlbumArtSmall.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Blink 182\Buddha\AlbumArt_{20833A89-4DF7-4CB7-8ED6-5C350F558C10}_Large.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Blink 182\Buddha\AlbumArt_{20833A89-4DF7-4CB7-8ED6-5C350F558C10}_Small.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Blink 182\Buddha\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Blink 182\Buddha\Folder.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Blink 182\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Blink 182\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Bobby Darin\Unknown Album\06 Dream Lover.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Bow Wow\Unknown Album\16 My Baby.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\CCR\Unknown Album\07 Suzie Q.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Chuck Berry\Unknown Album\08 Jonny B. Goode.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Divine\Unknown Album\17 Lately.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Dixie cups\Unknown Album\20 Going to the Chapel.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Don McLean\Unknown Album\03 American Pie.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Downloads\Dance, Dance.m4v.tmp\download.m4v	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Downloads\Dance, Dance.m4v.tmp\Info.plist	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Dr. Hook\Unknown Album\04 Cover of the Rollingstones.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\eminem\Unknown Album\07 Mocking Bird.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\From Under The Cork Tree\01 Our Lawyer Made Us Change The Nam.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\From Under The Cork Tree\03 Dance, Dance.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\From Under The Cork Tree\7 minutes in heaven.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave\01 Tell That Mick He Just Made My Li.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave\02 Dead On Arrival.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave\03 Grand Theft Autumn (Where Is Your.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave\04 Saturday.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave\05 Homesick At Spacecamp.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave\06 Sending Postcards From A Plane Cr.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave\07 Chicago Is So Two Years Ago.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave\08 The Pros And Cons Of Breathing.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave\09 Grenade Jumper.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave\10 Calm Before The Storm.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave\11 Reinventing The Wheel To Run Myse.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave\12 The Patron Saint Of Liars And Fak.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave ADVAN\Sending Postcards From A Plane.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Take This To Your Grave ADVAN\The Patron Saint Of Liars And.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Unknown Album\03 Fast Song.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Unknown Album\Love Will Tear Us Apart.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Unknown Album\More Than I Can Take.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Unknown Album\My Heart Is The Worst.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Fall Out Boy\Unknown Album\Pretty In Punk.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\In Your Honor [Disc 1]\1-01 In Your Honor.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\In Your Honor [Disc 1]\1-02 No Way Back.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\In Your Honor [Disc 1]\1-03 Best Of You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\In Your Honor [Disc 1]\1-04 DOA.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\In Your Honor [Disc 1]\1-05 Hell.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\In Your Honor [Disc 1]\1-06 The Last Song.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\In Your Honor [Disc 1]\1-07 Free Me.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\In Your Honor [Disc 1]\1-08 Resolve.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\In Your Honor [Disc 1]\1-09 The Deepest Blues Are Black.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\In Your Honor [Disc 1]\1-10 End Over End.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\One By One\01 All My Life.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\One By One\02 Low.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\One By One\03 Have It All.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\One By One\04 Times Like These.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\One By One\05 Disenchanted Lullaby.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\One By One\06 Tired Of You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\One By One\07 Halo.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\One By One\08 Lonely As You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\One By One\09 Overdrive.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\One By One\10 Burn Away.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\One By One\11 Come Back.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\There Is Nothing Left To Lose\01 Stacked Actors.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\There Is Nothing Left To Lose\02 Breakout.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\There Is Nothing Left To Lose\03 Learn To Fly.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\There Is Nothing Left To Lose\04 Gimme Stitches.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\There Is Nothing Left To Lose\05 Generator.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\There Is Nothing Left To Lose\06 Aurora.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\There Is Nothing Left To Lose\07 Live-In Skin.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\There Is Nothing Left To Lose\08 Next Year.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\There Is Nothing Left To Lose\09 Headwires.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\There Is Nothing Left To Lose\10 Ain't It The Life.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Foo Fighters\There Is Nothing Left To Lose\11 M.I.A..m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Frankie Valli\Unknown Album\09 Big Girls Don't Cry.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Green Day\American Idiot\AlbumArtSmall.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Green Day\American Idiot\AlbumArt_{DEE2F966-6F11-4EB9-8FE2-385A92B24890}_Large.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Green Day\American Idiot\AlbumArt_{DEE2F966-6F11-4EB9-8FE2-385A92B24890}_Small.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Green Day\American Idiot\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Green Day\American Idiot\Folder.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Green Day\American Idiot\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Green Day\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Green Day\Thumbs.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Greenday\American Idiot\08 Wake Me up when September Ends.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Greenday\Nimrod\03 Time of your Life.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Group-X\Unknown Album\01 Mario's theme song.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Hilary Duff\Metamorphosis\01 So Yesterday.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Hilary Duff\Metamorphosis\02 Come Clean.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Hilary Duff\Metamorphosis\03 Workin' it out.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Hilary Duff\Metamorphosis\04 Little voice.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Hilary Duff\Metamorphosis\05 Where did I go Right_.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Hilary Duff\Metamorphosis\06 Anywhere but Here.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Hilary Duff\Metamorphosis\07 The Math.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Hilary Duff\Metamorphosis\08 Love just is.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Hilary Duff\Metamorphosis\09 Sweet Sixteen.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Hilary Duff\Metamorphosis\10 Party up.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Hilary Duff\Metamorphosis\11 Metamorphosis.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Hilary Duff\Metamorphosis\12 Inner Strength.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Hilary Duff\Metamorphosis\13 Why Not.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jaci Velasquez\Crystal Clear\01 Escuchame (Listen To Me).m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jaci Velasquez\Crystal Clear\02 Crystal Clear.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jaci Velasquez\Crystal Clear\03 Every Time I Fall.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jaci Velasquez\Crystal Clear\04 You're Not There.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jaci Velasquez\Crystal Clear\05 Adore.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jaci Velasquez\Crystal Clear\08 Imagine Me Without You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jaci Velasquez\Crystal Clear\09 Come As You Are.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jaci Velasquez\Crystal Clear\10 Center Of Your Love.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jaci Velasquez\Crystal Clear\11 Just A Prayer Away.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jack Johnson\Do You Rem.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jessica Simpson\In this skin\02 With You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jessica Simpson\In this skin\05 Sweetest Skin.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jessica Simpson\In this skin\09 Underneath.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jessica Simpson\In this skin\10 You don't Have to Let Go.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jessica Simpson\In This Skin [Re-release]\01 Angels.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jessica Simpson\In This Skin [Re-release]\04 My Way Home.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jessica Simpson\In This Skin [Re-release]\06 I Have Loved You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jessica Simpson\In This Skin [Re-release]\07 Forbidden Fruit.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jessica Simpson\In This Skin [Re-release]\08 Every Day See You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jessica Simpson\In This Skin [Re-release]\11 Loving You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jessica Simpson\In This Skin [Re-release]\13 Be.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\JET\Get Born\01 Last Chance.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\JET\Get Born\02 Are You Gonna Be My Girl.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\JET\Get Born\03 Rollover D.J..m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\JET\Get Born\04 Look What You've Done.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\JET\Get Born\05 Get What You Need.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\JET\Get Born\06 Move On.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\JET\Get Born\07 Radio Song.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\JET\Get Born\08 Get Me Outta Here.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\JET\Get Born\09 Cold Hard *****.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\JET\Get Born\10 Come Around Again.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\JET\Get Born\11 Take It Or Leave It.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\JET\Get Born\12 Lazy Gun.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\JET\Get Born\13 Timothy.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Joe\Unknown Album\18 Ride wit U.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\John Cafferty\Unknown Album\10 Run Around Sue.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Juanes & Nelly Furtado\Emil's Songs.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Juanes & Nelly Furtado\Emil's Songs.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Juanes & Nelly Furtado\Un Día Normal\09 Fotografía 1.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jump 5\Jump 5\01 Spinnn' Around.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jump 5\Jump 5\02 Virtual Reality.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jump 5\Jump 5\04 The Meaning of Life.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jump 5\Jump 5\06 Wish I could Read your Mind.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jump 5\Jump 5\07 Tell me Why.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jump 5\Jump 5\10 When I say Your Name.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jump 5\Jump 5\11 Start Jumpin'.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jump5\Jump5\03 Change a Heart, Change the World.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jump5\Jump5\05 All I want.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jump5\Jump5\08 I Belong to You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jump5\Jump5\09 Love Ya Too Much.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Jump5\Jump5\12 God Bless The USA.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Kai\Unknown Album\19 It might be you.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\kanye west\Unknown Album\04 Where you at_.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Kelly Clarkson\Breakaway\01 Breakaway.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Kelly Clarkson\Breakaway\02 Since U Been Gone.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Kelly Clarkson\Breakaway\03 Behind These Hazel Eyes.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Kelly Clarkson\Breakaway\04 Because of You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Kelly Clarkson\Breakaway\05 Gone.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Kelly Clarkson\Breakaway\06 Addicted.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Kelly Clarkson\Breakaway\07 Where is Your Heart.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Kelly Clarkson\Breakaway\08 Walk Away.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Kelly Clarkson\Breakaway\09 You Found Me.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Kelly Clarkson\Breakaway\10 I Hate Myself for Losing You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Kelly Clarkson\Breakaway\11 Hear Me.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Kelly Clarkson\Breakaway\12 Beautiful Disaster (Live).m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Killers\Unknown Album\17 Mr. Brightside.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Lifehouse\Unknown Album\18 You and Me.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Mandy Moore\Mandy Moore\01 In mY Pocket.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Mandy Moore\Mandy Moore\05 17.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Mandy Moore\Mandy Moore\06 Cry.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Mandy Moore\Mandy Moore\07 Crush.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Mandy Moore\Mandy Moore\08 Only Took A Minute.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Mandy Moore\Mandy Moore\11 From Loving You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Mandy Moore\Unknown Album\02 You Remind Me.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Mandy Moore\Unknown Album\03 Saturate Me.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Mandy Moore\Unknown Album\04 One sided Love.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Mandy Moore\Unknown Album\09 Turn the Clock Around.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Mandy Moore\Unknown Album\12 Split Chick.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Martina McBride\Unknown Album\23 Valentine.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Michael Bublé\It's Time\01 Feeling Good.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Michael Bublé\It's Time\02 A Foggy Day (In London Town).m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Michael Bublé\It's Time\03 You Don't Know Me.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Michael Bublé\It's Time\04 Quando, Quando, Quando.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Michael Bublé\It's Time\05 Home.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Michael Bublé\It's Time\06 Can't Buy Me Love.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Michael Bublé\It's Time\07 The More I See You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Michael Bublé\It's Time\08 Save The Last Dance For Me.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Michael Bublé\It's Time\09 Try A Little Tenderness.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Michael Bublé\It's Time\10 How Sweet It Is.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Michael Bublé\It's Time\11 Song For You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Michael Bublé\It's Time\12 I've Got You Under My Skin.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Michael Bublé\It's Time\13 You And I.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\01 Middlename.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\02 My Mom Still CLeans My Room.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\03 Do Your Feet Hurt.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\04 Sometimes You Have to Ask Yoursel.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\05 The Wonder Years.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\06 Move to Bremerton.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\07 New York to Nowhere.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\08 Andrea.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\09 Your Problem My Emergency.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\10 Chick Magnet.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\11 Today is in my Way.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\12 Sorry so Sorry.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\13 Doing Time.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\14 Correct Me if I'm Wrong.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\15 Cristalena.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\16 Destroyed by You.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\MxPx\Life in General\17 Southbound.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\My Chemical Romance\The Black Parade\11 Teenagers.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\N'sync\Unknown Album\01 Tearing up my heart.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\N'sync\Unknown Album\06 You got it, I want it.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Outkast\Hey Ya.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Painc! at the disco\video.index.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Panic! At The Disco\A Fever You Can't Sweat Out\01 Introduction.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Panic! At The Disco\A Fever You Can't Sweat Out\02 The Only Difference Between Marty.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Panic! At The Disco\A Fever You Can't Sweat Out\03 London Beckoned Songs About Money.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Panic! At The Disco\A Fever You Can't Sweat Out\04 Nails For Breakfast, Tacks For Sn.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Panic! At The Disco\A Fever You Can't Sweat Out\05 Camisado.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Panic! At The Disco\A Fever You Can't Sweat Out\06 Time To Dance.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Panic! At The Disco\A Fever You Can't Sweat Out\07 Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Panic! At The Disco\A Fever You Can't Sweat Out\08 Intermission.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Panic! At The Disco\A Fever You Can't Sweat Out\09 But It's Better If You Do.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Panic! At The Disco\A Fever You Can't Sweat Out\10 I Write Sins Not Tradgedies.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Panic! At The Disco\A Fever You Can't Sweat Out\11 I Constantly Thank God For Esteba.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Panic! At The Disco\A Fever You Can't Sweat Out\12 There's A Good Reason These Table.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Panic! At The Disco\A Fever You Can't Sweat Out\13 Build God, Then We'll Talk.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Podcasts\Grouper iPod_\Yellow Card - Only One.mp4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Podcasts\iPod Video _ All That I`ve Got\All That I`ve Got.mp4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Podcasts\Unknown Podcast\emo song.mp4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Podcasts\Unknown Podcast\Memory.mp4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Podcasts\Unknown Podcast\ocean avenue.mp4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Ray.J_\Unknown Album\10 A.Jay.'s song _One wish_.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Richie Valens\Unknown Album\11 Donna.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Sam the Sham\Unknown Album\12 Wooly Bully.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Shania Twain\Unknown Album\22 From this Moment.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Shania Twain\Unknown Album\24 Don't Be Stupid.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Shelly Fabares\Unknown Album\13 Jonny Angel.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\SIC\umm.._\01 Making It.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\SIC\umm.._\02 Too Far.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\SIC\umm.._\03 Laguna Chalude.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\SIC\umm.._\04 Here We Go.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\SIC\umm.._\05 Suzy.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\SIC\umm.._\07 Astrologer.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\SIC\umm.._\08 Where I am.m4a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\iTunes Music\Unknown Artist\Unknown Album\HeyMickey.mp3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\ACS\1.0\ph	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\ACS\1.0\variable	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060818223017.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060818224704.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060819105323.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060827065131.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060828210055.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060830232610.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060901194045.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060904214820.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060905175158.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060907162604.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060908184047.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060909105717.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060909121511.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060910210000.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060910213937.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060911153653.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060912065229.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060914221530.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060917180605.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060918161259.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060918164852.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060918201653.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060921210001.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060922212822.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060923105954.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060923235909.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060926180305.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060928160725.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060928163154.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20060929214940.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20061005162938.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20061005164109.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20061122224905.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070620213710.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070620220004.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070621144701.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070621150207.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070621151712.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070621153217.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070621154718.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070621182125.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070621183750.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070621210006.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070625193455.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070625195001.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070625210006.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070626210023.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070702232827.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070702234334.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070704000922.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070705230110.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070706113951.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070706115457.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070706121001.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070706122507.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070721113841.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070721115348.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070721120855.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070721122359.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\antiSpyware\dat\Quarantine\20070721123903.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\common.cls	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\7beb640d1fde64992ed178d81b1dbf45_cf637d81-e60d-4876-bf29-b151859738d6	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Common Client\settings.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\LiveUpdate\2007-08-06_Log.ALUSchedulerSvc.LiveUpdate	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Shared\QBackup\index.qbs	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\BBConfig.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\BBDebug.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\BBDetect.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\BBNotify.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\BBRefr.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\BBSetCfg.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\BBSetCfg2.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\BBSetDev.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\BBSetLoc.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\BBSetUsr.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\BBStHash.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\BBValid.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\SPPolicy.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\SPStart.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SPBBC\SPStop.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SRTSP\SrtErEvt.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SRTSP\SrtETmp\AC270A7B.TMP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SRTSP\SrtETmp\AC6582CB.TMP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SRTSP\SrtMoEvt.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SRTSP\SrtNvEvt.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SRTSP\SrtScEvt.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SRTSP\SrtTxFEvt.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SRTSP\SrtViEvt.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SubEng\submissions.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Cookies\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\common.cls	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\hpqimzone.exe.3204510e.ini.inuse	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\administrativeInfo.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\CB_Server_Errors.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\EXIFTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\EXIFTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.fpt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\managedFolderTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\pathnameTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\pathnameTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\propertiesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\propertiesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012007080620070807\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Temp\Acr4DDE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Temp\hpodvd09.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Temp\_hphtra07.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Temp\~DF655B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Temp\~DFFAF1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Temp\~DFFB0C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\NTUSER.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\ntuser.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Cookies\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\NTUSER.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Cookies\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\NTUSER.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\ntuser.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\AcroForm\MRUFormsList	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Collab\OfflineDocs	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Collab\Reviews	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Preferences\AutoFillDefaults.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Preferences\defaultHeuristics.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\TMGrpPrm.sav	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Adobe\Acrobat\6.0\Updater\udstore.js	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\AOL\ACS\1.0\Credentials.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Google\Local Search History\google%2Eweb.w	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\HP\CRMLogs\ImageZone.htm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\audiusa.com\common\flash\theater.swf\A3_Sedan_explore_user_data.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\battleon.com\lore.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\fpflashfarm.com\FB49PFBFFKJ42BF\12332_RPG.swf\file1.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\fpflashfarm.com\FB49PFBFFKJ42BF\12332_RPG.swf\Levels.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\fpflashfarm.com\FB49PFBFFKJ42BF\12386_mindyourmanor.swf\RPGDATA.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\login.yahoo.com\loginCache.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\miniclip.com\gamefiles0304\bushshootout_game.swf\MiniclipLoaderAd.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\miniclip.com\swfcontent\push\rotator.swf\MiniclipFeaturedGame.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\scene7.com\s7_Golfsmith.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\scene7.com\skins\Golfsmith\SWFs\genericzoomgolf.swf\#Golfsmith\TM7480%5Frn%5F%5F%5F%5F%5F0%5Fgsi_init.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\scene7.com\skins\Golfsmith\SWFs\genericzoomgolf.swf\#Golfsmith\TM7485%5Frn%5F%5F%5F%5F%5F0%5Fgsi_init.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\static.userplane.com\presence\m\presence.swf\presence.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\video.google.com\googleplayer.swf\mediaPlayerUserSettings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\www.xgenstudios.com\indexv2.swf\xgenv2.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\www.youtube.com\soundData.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\NNTXV5DW\xgenstudios.com\wheels\wheels.swf\MiniclipLoaderAd.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#audiusa.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#battleon.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#fpflashfarm.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#login.yahoo.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#miniclip.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#scene7.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#static.userplane.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#video.google.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.xgenstudios.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.youtube.com\settings.sol Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#xgenstudios.com\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\settings.sol	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\dirapi.mch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\Shockwave Log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\DirectSound\DirectSound.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\FlashAsset\Flash Asset.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\FontAsset\Font Asset.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\FontXtra\Font Xtra.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\Havok\Havok.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\MacroMix\MacroMix.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\Shockwave3dAsset\Shockwave 3d Asset.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\SoundControl\Sound Control.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\SWA\swadcmpr.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\SWA\SWASTRM.X32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\TextAsset\Text Asset.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Macromedia\Shockwave Player\xtras\download\MacromediaInc\TextXtra\TextXtra.x32	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book\Onio.wab	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book\Onio.wab~	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\CLR Security Config\v1.1.4322\security.config	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\CLR Security Config\v1.1.4322\security.config.cch	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\2BF68F4714092295550497DD56F57004	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\60E31627FDA0A46932B0E5948949F2A5	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\94308059B57B3142E455B38A6EB92015	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\A8FABA189DB7D25FBA7CAC806625FD30	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\F482C95F83F1B59228F1B1E720F2EDF1	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\2BF68F4714092295550497DD56F57004	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\60E31627FDA0A46932B0E5948949F2A5	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\94308059B57B3142E455B38A6EB92015	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\A8FABA189DB7D25FBA7CAC806625FD30	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\F482C95F83F1B59228F1B1E720F2EDF1	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1006\6b29ae44e85efac3c72ff4d1865d73f1_cf637d81-e60d-4876-bf29-b151859738d6	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\HTML Help\hh.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\HTML Help\useract.chw	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\brndlog.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\brndlog.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop.htt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\America Online 9.0.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Netscape 7.0.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Netscape Mail & Newsgroups.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\QuickTime Player.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Show Desktop.scf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Excel.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Excel11.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\MSO1033.acl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\2005.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\2009.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\2016.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\2017.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\2027.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\2028.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\2029.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\3½ Floppy (A).LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\5001.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\5009.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\5014.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\5027.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\5032.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\6021.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Bing's Documents.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Composition on Isobel Kuhn.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\EAlejandriaresume.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\label.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\My Documents.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\rules.doc.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Slovakia Project.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Slovakian Dish.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\TecMoto.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\Templates.LNK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Word.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Word11.pip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Proof\CUSTOM.DIC	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\CREDHIST	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1006\257b5528-130e-4538-b287-b91daa41db41	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1006\43ed7087-31f4-49b1-af16-4db3b420563f	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1006\9bf23c46-e29e-4f26-9771-ef09be40052a	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1006\f53ad9a9-ddde-4b41-a6e5-50cf194c184e	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-2384177756-3258108874-326556265-1006\Preferred	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-763961499-2104366740-277374818-1003\65ec1fa3-ad0a-4e93-8d6d-0186a98549ea	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-763961499-2104366740-277374818-1003\Preferred	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates\Normal.dot	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates\~$Normal.dot	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\Themes\Custom.theme	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Microsoft\Word\AutoRecovery save of label.asd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Mozilla\registry.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo1.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo10.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo2.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo3.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo4.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo5.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo6.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo7.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo8.bmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sony Corporation\VAIO SLIT-C Screen Saver\photo9.bmp	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\arrow.gif-18134f9d-4a48038b.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\arrow.gif-18134f9d-4a48038b.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\atomobuck.gif-7e8c04d-528cc26c.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\atomobuck.gif-7e8c04d-528cc26c.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\AvalonClient.class-2c306a4-41acdb3e.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\AvalonClient.class-2c306a4-41acdb3e.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\bag.gif-beef2dc-670881a8.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\bag.gif-beef2dc-670881a8.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\baghit.au-1a87c581-33f1aace.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\baghit.au-1a87c581-33f1aace.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\bar.gif-12a9c511-53d759b6.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\bar.gif-12a9c511-53d759b6.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\bonusdrop.au-4064d530-6bf8a5ee.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\bonusdrop.au-4064d530-6bf8a5ee.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\CGIcall.class-39b194e-470d299d.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\CGIcall.class-39b194e-470d299d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\clickhere.gif-83cc80c-405f8e40.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\clickhere.gif-83cc80c-405f8e40.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\coinexplosion.gif-4a8e02b8-32364295.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\coinexplosion.gif-4a8e02b8-32364295.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\coins.gif-2af35b16-3e3ad4fc.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\coins.gif-2af35b16-3e3ad4fc.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\countdown.gif-4a1a8845-47a9e6a5.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\countdown.gif-4a1a8845-47a9e6a5.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\defs.jpg-333a6d23-4e83b461.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\defs.jpg-333a6d23-4e83b461.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\detail_calculator.gif-7ea351bc-2317e7d5.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\detail_calculator.gif-7ea351bc-2317e7d5.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\detail_contact.gif-269eabe2-6c6a528a.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\detail_contact.gif-269eabe2-6c6a528a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\detail_pricechecker.gif-7fb2bd06-3360f32a.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\detail_pricechecker.gif-7fb2bd06-3360f32a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\detail_quickquote.gif-5b4d0ce9-48f085fa.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\detail_quickquote.gif-5b4d0ce9-48f085fa.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\down.gif-60f49e9a-50e349d7.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\down.gif-60f49e9a-50e349d7.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\dualcoinbar.jpg-3e0734d7-79b7981c.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\dualcoinbar.jpg-3e0734d7-79b7981c.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy.class-7de7d073-25ea7236.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy.class-7de7d073-25ea7236.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy01.gif-7e74d0c0-31953057.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy01.gif-7e74d0c0-31953057.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy02.gif-7e82e841-16f22edc.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy02.gif-7e82e841-16f22edc.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy03.gif-7e90ffc2-2d679ae0.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy03.gif-7e90ffc2-2d679ae0.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy04.gif-7e9f1743-3793d23d.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy04.gif-7e9f1743-3793d23d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy05.gif-7ead2ec4-62928d2a.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy05.gif-7ead2ec4-62928d2a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy06.gif-7ebb4645-7e701028.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy06.gif-7ebb4645-7e701028.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy07.gif-7ec95dc6-7d589fea.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy07.gif-7ec95dc6-7d589fea.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy08.gif-7ed77547-2f54ecc8.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Enemy08.gif-7ed77547-2f54ecc8.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\excellent.au-9e39b88-31713826.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\excellent.au-9e39b88-31713826.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\explode.au-6791113d-39e74397.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\explode.au-6791113d-39e74397.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Fillit.class-26475c3b-445758f8.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Fillit.class-26475c3b-445758f8.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\flasher.gif-5fe32f71-2d704d33.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\flasher.gif-5fe32f71-2d704d33.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\fphover.class-69ee025f-59432a13.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\fphover.class-69ee025f-59432a13.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\fphoverx.class-6efa3271-4fd12c0a.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\fphoverx.class-6efa3271-4fd12c0a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\gameover.au-4ac7aca6-715d656f.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\gameover.au-4ac7aca6-715d656f.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\gameover.gif-5c21e784-248354ed.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\gameover.gif-5c21e784-248354ed.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\gameovertone.au-33d66d74-5f167dc9.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\gameovertone.au-33d66d74-5f167dc9.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\go.au-5c1dd584-2c1dd08a.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\go.au-5c1dd584-2c1dd08a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\gotbag.au-532bae70-3fff1d5e.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\gotbag.au-532bae70-3fff1d5e.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\greenbagflash.gif-65ef847f-7a918314.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\greenbagflash.gif-65ef847f-7a918314.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\helpsound.gif-62272602-738dc493.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\helpsound.gif-62272602-738dc493.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\interbottom.gif-5a789e5b-6e3ababe.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\interbottom.gif-5a789e5b-6e3ababe.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\interdollar.gif-4532dc6c-1acad556.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\interdollar.gif-4532dc6c-1acad556.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\interscreen1.gif-148c9ca7-72096203.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\interscreen1.gif-148c9ca7-72096203.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\interscreen2.gif-149ab428-1095c7c7.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\interscreen2.gif-149ab428-1095c7c7.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\interscreen3.gif-14a8cba9-4bc82436.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\interscreen3.gif-14a8cba9-4bc82436.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\jhelp.jpg-617e306-560f996b.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\jhelp.jpg-617e306-560f996b.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\levelfont.gif-7cacd6e7-5d4f8635.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\levelfont.gif-7cacd6e7-5d4f8635.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\levelup.gif-195436f3-56a5f07e.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\levelup.gif-195436f3-56a5f07e.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\levelupsound.au-74c9c15c-173ae777.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\levelupsound.au-74c9c15c-173ae777.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\menubuttons.gif-63c15016-57516b2e.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\menubuttons.gif-63c15016-57516b2e.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\menugreyboxes.gif-224ff94f-251e0bf8.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\menugreyboxes.gif-224ff94f-251e0bf8.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\menuicons.gif-14226e2f-3d0d87e0.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\menuicons.gif-14226e2f-3d0d87e0.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\menuonlyin.gif-797c16e-760dd7c7.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\menuonlyin.gif-797c16e-760dd7c7.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\menutext.gif-3b1327ca-566c0c1a.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\menutext.gif-3b1327ca-566c0c1a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\menutop.gif-271d05ea-4edc4047.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\menutop.gif-271d05ea-4edc4047.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\mouthstripper.gif-553e13e0-66c4b8ec.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\mouthstripper.gif-553e13e0-66c4b8ec.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\newgamepressed.gif-d3b14e-48074f38.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\newgamepressed.gif-d3b14e-48074f38.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\one.au-33744618-1a17c270.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\one.au-33744618-1a17c270.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\piecehit.au-e8eca27-1b1809eb.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\piecehit.au-e8eca27-1b1809eb.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Player.class-30e686ee-437e31b9.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Player.class-30e686ee-437e31b9.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Player01.gif-3173873b-4e52bcbd.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Player01.gif-3173873b-4e52bcbd.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Player02.gif-31819ebc-655da376.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Player02.gif-31819ebc-655da376.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Player03.gif-318fb63d-3da4e1a1.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Player03.gif-318fb63d-3da4e1a1.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Player04.gif-319dcdbe-39f3f779.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Player04.gif-319dcdbe-39f3f779.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\scrollw.jpg-6f302365-1b394436.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\scrollw.jpg-6f302365-1b394436.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\SexyUserTracker.class-67fd7929-73ff4029.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\SexyUserTracker.class-67fd7929-73ff4029.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\skillbuttons.gif-16e5a04e-772ce5f5.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\skillbuttons.gif-16e5a04e-772ce5f5.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\sparkle.gif-2b2476a-4ce99c33.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\sparkle.gif-2b2476a-4ce99c33.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Splash.jpg-704dfdf0-305e6389.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Splash.jpg-704dfdf0-305e6389.jpg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Sprite.class-76a873d2-4365a756.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Sprite.class-76a873d2-4365a756.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\stage1.gif-61071b76-2ebbf20c.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\stage1.gif-61071b76-2ebbf20c.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\stage2.gif-611532f7-5fc964d3.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\stage2.gif-611532f7-5fc964d3.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\stage3.gif-61234a78-1408f1c9.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\stage3.gif-61234a78-1408f1c9.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\three.au-4f8251a0-58d1872a.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\three.au-4f8251a0-58d1872a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\TickerTape.class-2086bda3-37923e17.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\TickerTape.class-2086bda3-37923e17.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Title.gif-567593cf-3a0bbf72.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Title.gif-567593cf-3a0bbf72.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\tone1.au-3ae2ea9f-185f8e25.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\tone1.au-3ae2ea9f-185f8e25.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\tone2.au-3ae35efe-31089817.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\tone2.au-3ae35efe-31089817.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\tone3.au-3ae3d35d-5496c8b3.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\tone3.au-3ae3d35d-5496c8b3.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\tone4.au-3ae447bc-1a56e0f7.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\tone4.au-3ae447bc-1a56e0f7.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\tone5.au-3ae4bc1b-6d25898d.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\tone5.au-3ae4bc1b-6d25898d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\two.au-3c7fe072-232ece6f.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\two.au-3c7fe072-232ece6f.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\up.gif-503edb53-1813001d.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\up.gif-503edb53-1813001d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\URLMenu.class-68a14b8f-4e379d67.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\URLMenu.class-68a14b8f-4e379d67.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\warning.au-72749ca2-6cdbd1b2.au	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\warning.au-72749ca2-6cdbd1b2.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\xmask3.gif-4f1771cd-4be67d41.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\xmask3.gif-4f1771cd-4be67d41.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\xmouther6.gif-7f05b10e-1e0f93f6.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\xmouther6.gif-7f05b10e-1e0f93f6.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_cap2.gif-541d7a13-534c72f3.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_cap2.gif-541d7a13-534c72f3.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_games1.gif-1d81ce83-44e34e19.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_games1.gif-1d81ce83-44e34e19.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_loaderbar1.gif-1da01884-71998c52.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_loaderbar1.gif-1da01884-71998c52.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_loaderbar2.gif-1dae3005-41e13127.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_loaderbar2.gif-1dae3005-41e13127.idx	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_logo3.gif-1e9cb067-482baa08.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_logo3.gif-1e9cb067-482baa08.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_pop2.gif-7f23fef4-2742b506.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_pop2.gif-7f23fef4-2742b506.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_url1.gif-1e5b1715-1cc804e1.gif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\zz_url1.gif-1e5b1715-1cc804e1.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_aa.class-11fe5c71-5b18435d.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_aa.class-11fe5c71-5b18435d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ab.class-46e497b2-4b85fec2.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ab.class-46e497b2-4b85fec2.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ac.class-7bcad2f3-14eb8a4b.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ac.class-7bcad2f3-14eb8a4b.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ad.class-30b10e34-45ec8374.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ad.class-30b10e34-45ec8374.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ae.class-65974975-72cae2c3.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ae.class-65974975-72cae2c3.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_af.class-1a7d84b6-17782bcb.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_af.class-1a7d84b6-17782bcb.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ag.class-4f63bff7-1b118d2a.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ag.class-4f63bff7-1b118d2a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ah.class-449fb38-73daa7bb.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ah.class-449fb38-73daa7bb.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ai.class-39303679-455b9fc8.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ai.class-39303679-455b9fc8.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_aj.class-6e1671ba-494733d8.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_aj.class-6e1671ba-494733d8.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ak.class-22fcacfb-39f54cd2.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ak.class-22fcacfb-39f54cd2.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_al.class-57e2e83c-679a04d0.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_al.class-57e2e83c-679a04d0.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_am.class-cc9237d-2c435b7e.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_am.class-cc9237d-2c435b7e.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_an.class-41af5ebe-45a802bc.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_an.class-41af5ebe-45a802bc.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ao.class-769599ff-4a4a5a5a.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ao.class-769599ff-4a4a5a5a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_aq.class-60621081-5678e07b.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_aq.class-60621081-5678e07b.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ar.class-15484bc2-696d27bd.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_ar.class-15484bc2-696d27bd.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_as.class-4a2e8703-64811b8a.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_as.class-4a2e8703-64811b8a.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_at.class-7f14c244-5ed0b1a8.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_at.class-7f14c244-5ed0b1a8.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_au.class-33fafd85-1cc69a6d.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_au.class-33fafd85-1cc69a6d.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_av.class-68e138c6-1020c07e.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_av.class-68e138c6-1020c07e.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_aw.class-1dc77407-7de106a4.class	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\_aw.class-1dc77407-7de106a4.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\apPopupMenu.jar-4ed2cc4c-48e4abb1.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\apPopupMenu.jar-4ed2cc4c-48e4abb1.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\ark2.jar-5671229c-536b16c0.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\ark2.jar-5671229c-536b16c0.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\cnt4.jar-bac3c02-26183670.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\cnt4.jar-bac3c02-26183670.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\DCourt_v19b037a.jar-68fe5875-25a6a353.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\DCourt_v19b037a.jar-68fe5875-25a6a353.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\treasury.jar-49a0a385-1b80a06e.idx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\treasury.jar-49a0a385-1b80a06e.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\deployment.properties	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\log\plugin142_05.trace	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\log\plugin150_06.trace	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Symantec\Shared\MyProfile.UserProfile	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\Symantec\Shared\Options.VcPref	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\tmp10.tmp.exe	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\tmp11.tmp.exe	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected]_3l4l[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected]_9x6v[1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Desktop\FREE AOL Extras!.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Desktop\FREE! Instant Messenger.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Desktop\Internet Explorer.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Desktop\Resume AOL Toolbar 3.0 Download.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Desktop\Windows Media Player.lnk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Links\Customize Links.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Links\Free Hotmail.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Links\RealPlayer.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Links\Windows Marketplace.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Links\Windows Media.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Links\Windows.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Media\Real.com Radio Tuner.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\IE Add-on site.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\IE site on Microsoft.com.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Marketplace.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Microsoft At Home.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Microsoft At Work.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Welcome to IE7.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\MSN.com.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Radio Station Guide.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\RealPlayer Home Page.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Sony\My Sony.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Sony\Sony Home.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Sony\Sony ImageStation.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Sony\Sony Music.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Sony\Sony Pictures.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Sony\Sony Store.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Sony\VAIO Special Offers.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Sony\VAIO Support.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Sony Bundled Software\Adobe.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Sony Bundled Software\America Online.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Favorites\Sony Bundled Software\Intuit.url	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\1149985002\onio\metrics\cmls_cs.tlv	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\1149985002\onio\metrics\cmls_ms.tlv	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\1149985002\onio\metrics\data\F7200851-04A5-414B-93D5-56E4C84E94E2.1183701645.tlv	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\1149985002\onio\metrics\rawdata\1F41EF64-2860-4050-8B3B-E899BE7B5CD9.1183701885.tlv	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\1149985002\onio\profile.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00001	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00002	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00003	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00004	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00005	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00006	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00007	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00008	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\clsFolder.000\cls00009	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\common.cls	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\profile.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\csc.exe.3e4ac0af.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\EFlyer_Popup.exe.9896f539.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\hpqimzone.exe.3204510e.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\hpqthb08.exe.a935d1e0.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\fusioncache.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\1.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\1.tif	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\DirectoryMap.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\cache\LastWrite.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\administrativeInfo.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\administrativeInfo.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumImagesTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\CB_Server_Errors.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\EXIFTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\EXIFTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\EXIFTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.fpk	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.fpt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordImagesTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\managedFolderTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\managedFolderTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\pathnameTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\pathnameTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\pathnameTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\propertiesTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\propertiesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\propertiesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFImagesTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFTable.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\framePref.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\handle.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\MyImagesPrefs.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\MyImagesState.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\MyImagesWelcome.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\oov1_skindefV3.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\RWKeywordsEXIF.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\VaultPrefs.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\IconCache.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{E20537A1-96A8-4418-856B-F4A3389421A1}\Microsoft\Outlook Express\Folders.dbx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{E20537A1-96A8-4418-856B-F4A3389421A1}\Microsoft\Outlook Express\Inbox.dbx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{E20537A1-96A8-4418-856B-F4A3389421A1}\Microsoft\Outlook Express\Offline.dbx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\IsolatedStorage\vy3sja1v.0ek\yxkpugu2.ya0\StrongName.xitmqsrqvpqpovqi5kx5u3ghwej4ru23\AssemFiles\hpqedit.settings	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\IsolatedStorage\vy3sja1v.0ek\yxkpugu2.ya0\StrongName.xitmqsrqvpqpovqi5kx5u3ghwej4ru23\identity.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\IsolatedStorage\vy3sja1v.0ek\yxkpugu2.ya0\StrongName.xitmqsrqvpqpovqi5kx5u3ghwej4ru23\info.dat	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds\FeedsStore.feedsdb-ms	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds\Microsoft Feeds~\Microsoft at Home~.feed-ms	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds\Microsoft Feeds~\Microsoft at Work~.feed-ms	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\0IDS1LY9\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\0IDS1LY9\fwlink[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\2KPSUFQT\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\NS165585\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\NS165585\fwlink[1]	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\QDCL7FIM\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\HelpCtr\HelpSessionHistory.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\brndlog.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MSIMGSIZ.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\CurrentDatabase_59R.wmdb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\wmdbexport.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Media\9.0\WMSDKNS.DTD	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Media\9.0\WMSDKNS.XML	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Works\Portfolio\wsbsamp.wsb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\6e79bfc5-a002-4037-b2d3-3996438df7e8\1436ea93-fcf4-43b1-8e2e-54a5f58a4836	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\6e79bfc5-a002-4037-b2d3-3996438df7e8\1f190af2-891b-4ec5-8aa2-d416da99a856	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\6e79bfc5-a002-4037-b2d3-3996438df7e8\3e2f56df-4310-4448-bcd1-573a86679a83	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\6e79bfc5-a002-4037-b2d3-3996438df7e8\6b99d4cf-8159-4135-91fe-20a6e52f6b65	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\6e79bfc5-a002-4037-b2d3-3996438df7e8\cf04694c-3506-4e8a-a13d-9faccf396c21	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\6e79bfc5-a002-4037-b2d3-3996438df7e8\highpriority.zip	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\6e79bfc5-a002-4037-b2d3-3996438df7e8\manifest.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\toaster\packages\en-US\packagelist.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\{7148F0A6-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0142050}\1033.MST	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Application Data\{7148F0A6-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0142050}\Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_05.msi	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\History\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012007070520070706\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\8d7282.mst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\98a0_appcompat.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\AAXA8D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\abc123.pid	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\AcsInstall.dll	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\addons.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\dat20.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO11.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO13.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO15.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO17.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO19.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO1C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO1D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO1F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO1F0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO21.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO23.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO27.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO28.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO29.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO2B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO2D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO2E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO2F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO33.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO34.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO3CC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO3D0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO3DC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO3DD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO3F2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO40.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO41F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO485.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO55F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO5A8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO5D1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO5F9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO701.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO85.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIO9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIOA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIOA0B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIOB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIOB71.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIOB85.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIOBCD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIOC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIOC7A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIOD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DIOF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DLLs\BJAXSecurityManager.dll	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DLLs\RGWInterfaces_DSR.dll	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DLLs\RGWLib_2-0-0_DSR.dll	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\DLLs\TrustInhouse.dll	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\ee92rava.ABI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\gtb1B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\gtb1CD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\gtb1CD.tmp.cab	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\History\History.IE5\desktop.ini	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\History\History.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\hpodvd09.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\hpzEN3xu.hlp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT21.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT22.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT23.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT24.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT25.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT26.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT27.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT28.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT29.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT2A.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT2B.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT2C.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT37.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT38.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT39.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT3A.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT3B.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT3C.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT3D.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT3E.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT3F.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT40.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT41.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT42.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT43.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT44.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT45.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT46.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT47.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT48.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT49.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT4A.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT4B.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT4C.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT4D.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT4E.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT4F.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT50.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\IMT51.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\insmac2k.dll	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\instph.dll	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\java_install_reg.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\jusched.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR10.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR11.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR12.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR13.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR14.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR15.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR16.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR17.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR18.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR19.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR1F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR20.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR21.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR22.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR23.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR24.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR25.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR26.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR27.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR28.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR29.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR2F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR30.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR31.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR32.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3CA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3CB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3DB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR3DC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR41D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR41E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR47E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR47F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR55D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR55E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5A6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5A7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5CF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5D0.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5F7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR5F8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR6.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR6FF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR700.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR83.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR84.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MAR9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARA09.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARA0A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARB6E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARB6F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARBCB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARBCC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARC78.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARC79.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARE.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MARF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temp\MSI111b4.LOG	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Hi azn-117*

*Please download ATF Cleaner here*http://www.atribune.org/ccount/click.php?id=1 by Atribune. 
This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only. It does not require any installation and uses minimal system resources. 
It is set up to clean IE, FireFox and Opera, and detects the browsers you have and grays out the other(s.
 Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
 Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
 Recommend *UNCHECKING COOKIES* if you rely on system remembered passwords. 
 Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
* 
If you use Firefox browser* 
 Click Firefox at the top and choose: Select *All EXCEPT FIREFOX SAVED PASSWORDS* 
 Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* _If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt._ 
* 
If you use Opera browser* 
 Click *Opera* at the top and choose: Select All *EXCEPT COOKIES AND SAVED PASSWORDS* 
 Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
 _ *NOTE: *If you would like to keep your cookies and saved passwords, please click No at the prompt._
*Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.*

*Update AVG AS and run a AVG AS Scan*


Click on *Scanner* on the toolbar. 
Click on *Complete System Scan* to start the scan process. 
Let the program scan your computer. 
When the scan has finished, follow the instructions below: 
Make sure that *Set all elements to:* shows *Quarantine* 
*Important:* Click on the *Apply all Actions* button * This must done before saving the report *
 When the program has finished, it will display the message *All actions have been applied*. 
Then click the *Save Scan Report* button. 
Click the *Save Report as* button. 
Save the report to your Desktop. 









Right-click the AVG Tray Icon and select *Exit*. 
*Now copy the report back to this topic.* 

*Post the AVG log and a new HJT log*

.


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't have time to post the rest of the log at the moment, but if you rather have me do those new instructions instead i'd be glad too. 

and another thing, Im going to be gone for the next week, on a missions trip with my church, so ill do everything right when i get back


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Just do the new instructions


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	5:45:12 PM 8/18/2007

+ Scan result:

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP721\A0142255.exe -> Adware.Trymedia : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP723\A0142318.exe -> Adware.Virtumonde : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP723\A0142302.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP723\A0142303.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP723\A0142304.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP723\A0142305.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP726\A0142588.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP726\A0142596.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP726\A0142600.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP726\A0142604.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP726\A0142608.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP726\A0142612.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP726\A0142616.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP726\A0142620.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP726\A0142624.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP726\A0142632.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP726\A0142636.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP726\A0142640.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP726\A0142644.exe -> Downloader.Tiny.id : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP721\A0142254.exe -> Trojan.Small : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{38D7A734-29B2-45EC-900F-164D8C1D9EF8}\RP723\A0142306.exe -> Trojan.Small : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).

::Report end

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:47:32 PM, on 8/18/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_27_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...il/?ui=html&zy=l&ltmpl=ca_tlsosm&ltmplcache=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: metaspinner media GmbH - {12FC9A49-CFE0-49AA-BE9E-8F4EEAFC9443} - C:\PROGRA~1\YETISP~1\IEBUTT~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02CF1781-EA91-4FA5-A200-646E8241987C} (VaioInfo.CMClass) - http://esupport.sony.com/VaioInfo.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Controller - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\halsv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Manager - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\RM_SV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Aggregation and Control Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzRs\VzRs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

--
End of file - 12376 bytes


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Hi again, sorry to keep you waiting but I did not get the email saying you posted back.*

*You have a metaspinner media GmbH Toolbar installed*, at present this toolbar is *open to debate *to whether it is Malware or not, Info below.

http://www.castlecops.com/tk1928-metaspinner_media_GmbH.html

Do you use it, if not I would go to control panel, then Add/Remove programs and uninstall it.

Then fix this line with HJT

O2 - BHO: metaspinner media GmbH - {12FC9A49-CFE0-49AA-BE9E-8F4EEAFC9443} - C:\PROGRA~1\YETISP~1\IEBUTT~1.DLL

*Post back with a New HJT Log and a description of how your PC is behaving*


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:05:02 PM, on 8/23/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_27_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1149985002\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...il/?ui=html&zy=l&ltmpl=ca_tlsosm&ltmplcache=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1149985002\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02CF1781-EA91-4FA5-A200-646E8241987C} (VaioInfo.CMClass) - http://esupport.sony.com/VaioInfo.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Controller - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\halsv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Manager - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Giga Pocket\RM_SV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Aggregation and Control Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzRs\VzRs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

--
End of file - 12201 bytes

<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>

My computer is fine right now and i don't see any problems with the way its operating.
The last time I got a warning about vundo was August 4, almost three weeks ago.:up:


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*We need to make all the Malware is gone*

Please Run ATF cleaner, all box's are ticked except cookies


 Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
 Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
 Recommend *UNCHECKING COOKIES* if you rely on system remembered passwords. 
 Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
* 
If you use Firefox browser* 
 Click Firefox at the top and choose: Select *All EXCEPT FIREFOX SAVED PASSWORDS* 
 Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* _If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt._ 
* 
If you use Opera browser* 
 Click *Opera* at the top and choose: Select All *EXCEPT COOKIES AND SAVED PASSWORDS* 
 Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
 _ *NOTE: *If you would like to keep your cookies and saved passwords, please click No at the prompt._
*Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.*

*PANDA ONLINE SCAN*

Click *HERE* to Run ActiveScan online virus scan:

Once you are on the Panda site click the Scan your PC button. 
A new window will open...click the Check Now button. 
Enter your Country. 
Enter your State/Province. 
Enter your e-mail address and click send. 
Select either Home User or Company. 
Click the big Scan Now button. 
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it. 
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes) 
When download is complete, click on My Computer to start the scan. 
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the See Report button, then Save Report and save it to a convenient location. 
*Post the contents of the ActiveScan report.*
.


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/Virusbursters Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[www.virusbursters.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.atwola.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.2o7.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.fastclick.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Atlas DMT Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.atdmt.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Doubleclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.doubleclick.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Target Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.target.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Searchportal Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.searchportal.information.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Com.com Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.com.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Traffic Marketplace Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.trafficmp.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Rightmedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.rightmedia.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/QuestionMarket Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.questionmarket.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/360i Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.ct.360i.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Casalemedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.casalemedia.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Hitbox Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.ehg.hitbox.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Tradedoubler Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.tradedoubler.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/BurstNet Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.burstnet.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/WebtrendsLive Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.statse.webtrendslive.com/S009-00-12-19-171667-44429] 
Spyware:Cookie/Mediaplex Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.mediaplex.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Serving-sys Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.serving-sys.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/RealMedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.realmedia.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Tribalfusion Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.tribalfusion.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Adserver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.z1.adserver.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/64.62.232 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.64.62.232.6/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.adrevolver.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/64.62.232 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.64.62.232.6/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.belnk.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Advertising Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.advertising.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/YieldManager Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\padbve1f.default\cookies.txt[.ad.yieldmanager.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\4kdly222.slt\cookies.txt[.2o7.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/RealMedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/64.62.232 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/YieldManager Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/PointRoll Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Advertising Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Falkag Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atlas DMT Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt  
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Azjmp Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Banner Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Bluestreak Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/bravenetA Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Serving-sys Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/BurstNet Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Zedo Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Casalemedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt  
Spyware:Cookie/Cgi-bin Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Bridgetrack Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Com.com Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

Spyware:Cookie/360i Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/did-it  Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Doubleclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/DriveCleaner Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Hitbox Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Go Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Malwarewipe Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Maxserving Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Mediaplex Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Overture  Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Overture Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/QuestionMarket Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/RealMedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/WUpd Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Rightmedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Searchportal Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Server.iad.Liveperson Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Serving-sys Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Reliablestats Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Systemdoctor  Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Mammamediasolutions Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Target Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Tradedoubler Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Traffic Marketplace Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Tribalfusion Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Winantivirus Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Winantivirus Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/BurstBeacon Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/DriveCleaner Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Virusbursters Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Winantivirus  Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Cgi-bin Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Seeq Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Zedo Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atlas DMT Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Serving-sys Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/BurstNet Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Doubleclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick  Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Overture Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Overture Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Serving-sys Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Virus:Generic Trojan Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Emil.GEORGE\My Documents\Miscellenaous\ComboFix.exe 
Virus:Generic Malware Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Application Data\tmp10.tmp.exe 
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/YieldManager Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/AdDynamix Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Advertising Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atlas DMT  Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/BurstNet Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Casalemedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Doubleclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/DriveCleaner Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Rightmedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Reliablestats Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Winantivirus Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Winantivirus Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Virus:Generic Malware Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Onio\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QFMBU1QF\ffa_dn[1] 
Adware:Adware/WebSearch Not disinfected C:\QooBox\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\tmp240.tmp.dll.vir 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/NirCmd.A Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\nircmd.exe


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

I had to split the log into 2 because it was too long too fit into 1 reply. And i don't know if you can help me with this but my auto-start (when you pop in a disc the program automatically starts) stopped working.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Not taking the kaspersky logs into account I would say your clean*

It's a shame we could not have a full kaspersky log, but for some reason the cleaners would
not clean out all the rubbish from your Temporary Internet Files, Temp folders, and the Java cache as well,
the only kaspersky log we seen was page after page of those useless files, and none of the system folders we needed.
All of those files should have been deleted by any temp file cleaner.

You do have a lot of bad cookies which is left over from your infection, they will do no harm, but I would clean them out,
If your going to clean them out make notes of all your passwords and user names for all the forums you visit


 Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
 Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
 Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
* 
If you use Firefox browser* 
 Click Firefox at the top and choose: Select *All EXCEPT FIREFOX SAVED PASSWORDS* 
 Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* _If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt._ 
* 
If you use Opera browser* 
 Click *Opera* at the top and choose: Select All *EXCEPT COOKIES AND SAVED PASSWORDS* 
 Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
 _ *NOTE: *If you would like to keep your cookies and saved passwords, please click No at the prompt._
*Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.*

*Delete these tools from your desktop*

VUNDO FIX
comboscan.

*Now Delete there folders*

C:\QooBox
C:\VUNDO FIX

*I would keep AVG AS, ATF Cleaner and CCleaner for furture use*

*Set correct settings for files that should be hidden in Windows XP* 

Click *Start* > *My Computer* > *Tools* menu (at top of page) > *Folder Options* > *View* tab. 
Under "Hidden files and folders" if necessary select *Do not show hidden files and folders*. 
If unchecked please check*Hide protected operating system files (Recommended)* 
If necessary check "Display content of system folders" 
If necessary Uncheck *Hide file extensions for known file types*. 
Click *OK*

*Disable and Enable System Restore. - *

Disable and Enable System Restore. - If you are using Windows ME or XP then you should disable and re-enable
system restore to make sure there are no infected files found in a restore point.

*This is a good time to clear your existing system restore points and establish a new clean restore point:*
Go to Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Restore

Select *Create a restore point*, and Ok it.

Next, go to Start > Run and type in *cleanmgr*

Select the *More options* tab

Choose the option to clean up system restore and OK it.

This will remove all restore points except the new one you just created.


*Make your Internet Explorer more secure* - This can be done by following these simple instructions: 
From within Internet Explorer click on the *Tools* menu and then click on *Options*. 
Click once on the *Security* tab 
Click once on the *Internet* icon so it becomes highlighted. 
Click once on the *Custom Level* button. 
Change the *Download signed ActiveX controls* to *Prompt*

Change the *Download unsigned ActiveX controls* to *Disable*

Change the *Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe* to *Disable*

Change the *Installation of desktop items* to *Prompt*

Change the *Launching programs and files in an IFRAME* to *Prompt*

Change the *Navigate sub-frames across different domains* to *Prompt*

When all these settings have been made, click on the *OK* button.

If it prompts you as to whether or not you want to save the settings, press the *Yes* button. 
Next press the *Apply* button and then the *OK* to exit the Internet Properties page.

*Visit Microsoft's Windows Update Site Frequently* - It is important that you visit http://www.windowsupdate.com regularly. This will ensure your computer has always the latest security updates available installed on your computer. If there are new updates to install, install them immediately, reboot your computer, and revisit the site until there are no more critical updates.

*Install Ad-Aware* - Install and download Ad-Aware. ou should also scan your computer with program on a regular basis just as you would an antivirus software in conjunction with Spybot.

A tutorial on installing & using this product can be found here:

*Using Ad-aware to remove Spyware, Malware, & Hijackers from Your Computer*

*Install Spybot - Search and Destroy* - Install and download Spybot - Search and Destroy with its TeaTimer option.

This will provide real-time spyware & hijacker protection on your computer alongside your virus protection. You should also scan your computer with program on a regular basis just as you would an anti virus software. A tutorial on installing & using this product can be found here:

*Instructions for - Spybot S & D and Ad-aware*

*Install SpywareBlaster* - SpywareBlaster will added a large list of programs and sites into your Internet Explorer settings that will protect you from running and downloading known malicious programs.

A tutorial on installing & using this product can be found here:

*Using SpywareBlaster to protect your computer from Spyware and Malware*

*Update all these programs regularly* - Make sure you update all the programs I have listed regularly. Without regular updates you *WILL NOT* be protected when new malicious programs are released. 
Follow this list and your potential for being infected again will reduce dramatically.

Please have a look at the link below, it gives good advice on Internet security

http://users.telenet.be/bluepatchy/miekiemoes/prevention.html

Also, please read this great article by Tony Klein So How Did I Get Infected In First Place

Here are some additional utilities that will enhance your safety


IE/Spyad *<=* IE/Spyad places over 4000 websites and domains in the IE Restricted list which will severely impair attempts to infect your system. It basically prevents any downloads (Cookies etc) from the sites listed, although you will still be able to connect to the sites. 
MVPS Hosts file *<=* The MVPS Hosts file replaces your current HOSTS file with one containing well know ad sites etc. Basically, this prevents your coputer from connecting to those sites by redirecting them to 127.0.0.1 which is your local computer 
Google Toolbar *<=* Get the free google toolbar to help stop pop up windows. 
Winpatrol *<=*  Download and install the free version of Winpatrol. a tutorial for this product is located here: 
* Using Winpatrol to protect your computer from malicious software*

*Safe Surfing*


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for helping me fix my computer


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Your Welcome:up:


----------

